# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2012



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## ijv (1 Mai 2012 às 12:15)

Parece que para a parte da tarde vamos ter alguma precipitação.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Knyght (1 Mai 2012 às 13:13)

Muito bem apanhado ijv 






Durante o dia está sendo criada nebulosidade e está um vento de precipitação moderado de Oeste.


----------



## ijv (1 Mai 2012 às 14:06)

Obrigado Knyght tenho de dedicar mais tempos a previsões, começar aprender analisar modelos

Por aqui deu agora os primeiros chuviscos


----------



## A.Luís (1 Mai 2012 às 15:40)

Vivo presentemente na Madeira e vou acompanhando fotograficamente (e não só) o que se aqui passa, observado da minha varanda.
Partilho alguns registos (10) fotográficos de domingo passado, publicados no meu blog multi-temas: http://calhau-com-olhos.blogspot.pt/2012/05/dos-dias-no-calhau-16.html


Cumprimentos.


----------



## A.Luís (1 Mai 2012 às 18:23)

Há pouco, cerca das 17h, sobre as "Desertas"...
Já agora, alguém consegue explicar o fenómeno?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...72880717.24378.100000488050300&type=1&theater


----------



## Knyght (1 Mai 2012 às 18:49)

Muito boas fotos, quanto ao fenonemo não consigo explicar acabei de apanhar isto no fb:






*Quem diria *


----------



## ijv (1 Mai 2012 às 19:01)

Essa foto foi tirada hoje?


----------



## Knyght (1 Mai 2012 às 19:15)

ijv disse:


> Essa foto foi tirada hoje?



É a legenda da foto.


----------



## ijv (1 Mai 2012 às 19:21)

Então devera ser por isso que por aqui esta um gelo.  neste momento com 12.5ºC
knyght vou 'roubar' a foto para colocar no meu blog  
Espero que não te importes


----------



## jonhfx (1 Mai 2012 às 21:05)

Boa noite
Depois de uma tarde sempre com um céu carregado e "quase" a vir a baixo com chuva, lá caíram  as primeiras gotas,  1,5 mm  

Aspecto do horizonte antes da mesma:


----------



## Knyght (1 Mai 2012 às 21:22)

ijv disse:


> Então devera ser por isso que por aqui esta um gelo.  neste momento com 12.5ºC
> knyght vou 'roubar' a foto para colocar no meu blog
> Espero que não te importes



Eu já a tinha roubado, não sei onde vão ficar os direitos de autor ...


----------



## Azor (1 Mai 2012 às 22:19)

Boa noite,

Pela ilha de S. Miguel estamos com aguaceiros. O vento também tem soprado de noroeste.

A temperatura actual é de 14 º C

Os modelos parece que estão carregando na chuva para o arquipélago dos Açores no próximo fim de semana.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## alex vieria (2 Mai 2012 às 08:03)

Bom dia,

Belo seguimento pelo pessoal da Madeira, parabens Luís!!!

Aqui ontem houve uns belos cumulus durante a a tarde principalmente no final do dia, enquanto precipitação no dia do feriado registei *1,3 mm* nada mau e belas rajadas de vento de oeste com 37,8km/h.

Já hoje estou a registar precipitação desde 1h da manhã e atualmente cai chuvisco, mas com acumulações que ronda os *2,7 mm.* Nada mau.

O céu esta cinzento com cotas de nuvens baixas nos 350 mts de alt, parece que chove bem nas zonas altas e pela acumulação do IJV dá para ver isso!!!

O vento esta de SOO em média 14,3km/h e uma rajada de 29,8km/h de SO.

Temp atual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 79%
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: 2,2mm


----------



## tripado (2 Mai 2012 às 10:17)

Boa chuvinha, acumulei 4.1 até as 9h00 da manha e continua chovendo nada mau. Rajada ás 3h30de 44.6 km/h de NW .


----------



## Knyght (2 Mai 2012 às 10:34)

Ainda bem que apareceu está chuva agora, já me tirou uma grande preocupação para o próximo verão.


----------



## ijv (2 Mai 2012 às 10:54)

Podia chover mais um pouco ainda, pois os terrenos suportam bem murais umas chuvas, assim ainda seria melhor para o verão

Temp actual 12,4
Hum 89 %
Total precipitação de hoje 8,4 nada mau


----------



## icewoman (2 Mai 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia.


Relamente esta chuva foi bem vinda...knight achas que foi "suficiente" para equilibrar o verão? Não devria chover ainda mais?


obg


----------



## ijv (2 Mai 2012 às 12:14)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> 
> Relamente esta chuva foi bem vinda...knight achas que foi "suficiente" para equilibrar o verão? Não devria chover ainda mais?
> ...



Na minha opinião deveria ter chovido muito mais. Pois este ano praticamente nao tivemos chuva


----------



## tripado (2 Mai 2012 às 15:34)

5.1 mm até às 13h, com vento moderado acima de 25 km/h. Estas chuvinhas nem molham por baixo da relva.


----------



## ijv (2 Mai 2012 às 16:35)

Por aqui acumulou 11,7 mm desde as 00horas.
Aqui nestas zonas penso que ja ajudou principalmente os agricultores que ja estao a muito a pedir chuva, ca esta ela pouca mas sempre ajuda a refrescar as terras.

PS: chuvinha boa para ajudar a crescer as cerejas


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2012 às 22:18)

Boa noite,
Por aqui no norte da ilha o dia foi também de alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas com boas abertas.
Neste momento sigo com 15,3ºC e 71%HR


----------



## tripado (3 Mai 2012 às 09:52)

Bem ontem só rendeu 6.7 ! E foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano!


----------



## ijv (3 Mai 2012 às 10:34)

Ontem tive os registos mais altos do ano e relação a precipitação
Precipitação
Intensidade de Chuva mais Alta            21,6 mm/h  às  11:08 a 02 Maio
Maior Quantidade de Chuva Horária       3,0 mm	   às     7:48 a 02 Maio
Maior Quantidade de Chuva Diária	     12,3 mm	a  02 Maio


----------



## tripado (3 Mai 2012 às 15:42)

Tristeza....


----------



## Hugois (3 Mai 2012 às 16:35)

Bem aqui pela camacha esta um dia quente, não chove nada ca desde ontem ( ontem ainda caiu uns chuviscos , coisa pouca) sigo com 17.8ºC e ceu aberto com sol  
Noticia de ontem : 2012-05-02 (IM)
Pelas 12 horas locais (11 UTC), um tornado afetou uma área situada nas proximidades da lagoa de Albufeira, na Península de Setúbal.


----------



## Azor (4 Mai 2012 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

Dia de chuva por vezes forte pela Ilha de S. Miguel.

Parece que a próxima semana vai ser de forte instabilidade pelos Açores a começar já a partir de Domingo.

Sigo com 15 º C de máxima

Cumprimentos e boa tarde!


----------



## Knyght (4 Mai 2012 às 20:56)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Dia de chuva por vezes forte pela Ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> ...








É preciso *Estar Atento *





A frente parece enfraquecer mesmo antes de tocar o arquipélago, vem com zonas de precipitação intensa.


----------



## ijv (5 Mai 2012 às 11:21)

Knyght disse:


> É preciso *Estar Atento *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem essa apanhou-me, pois ontem nem estive cá no forum. Vi a previsão no weather ul, pensei que ia chover mas não tanto.
Acumulou desde as 00 honras 10.2mm.
Para hoje a previsão é de pouca ou nenhuma chuva, a não ser nas costas a norte. Dia de sol com nuvens.
Se eu  estiver errado alguém que me corrija.


----------



## Knyght (5 Mai 2012 às 15:43)

Eu estava a falar dos açores por acaso. Mas também se nota na madeira uma ligeira mancha azul


----------



## Azor (5 Mai 2012 às 16:14)

Knyght disse:


> Acabei de contactar um colega e ele diz que não chove, está em Ponta Delgada, como será que estão as coisas nas demais ilhas do arquipélago?



Boa tarde.

De que zona é este teu colega Knight? P. Delgada? P. Delgada não fala pela ilha toda. N sei como n está chovendo em P. Delgada se a frente está em cima de S. Miguel? 

Aqui na minha zona já está chovendo há uma hora. Por enquanto fraca mas persistente.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (5 Mai 2012 às 16:17)

Ele acabou de comentar que já chove onde está


----------



## Hazores (5 Mai 2012 às 22:14)

Boa noite, 

por aqui ainda chove, foi toda a tarde e inicio da noite...


----------



## Azor (5 Mai 2012 às 22:18)

Boa noite

Como disseram acima, aqui por S. Miguel também está idêntico sendo que agora ao principio da noite ella está carregando mais.

14 º C de máxima

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Hazores (7 Mai 2012 às 02:46)

Boa noite,

foi lançado um alerta amarelo para precitação, aguaceiros por vezes fortes, nos grupos Oriental e Central. o Alerta vigora até às 11h de hoje dia 7 de maio 2012


----------



## Azor (7 Mai 2012 às 03:58)

Boa noite,

Por S. Miguel já chove desde as 7 h da tarde.
Por agora estamos com precipitação por vezes forte. 
Muito nevoeiro também.

Máxima de 15 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (7 Mai 2012 às 09:48)

Na próxima noite poderá ocorrer alguns aguaceiros, quanto aos Açores pela imagem de satélite nas próximas horas serão para melhorar.


----------



## Hazores (8 Mai 2012 às 01:01)

boa noite,

pela ilha terceira o vento sopra com alguma intensidade, mas desde a tarde que não caí nenhum aguaceiro.


----------



## ijv (8 Mai 2012 às 11:21)

Bom dia, 
Aqui pelas zonas altas de santo António esta um lindo dia de sol, neste momento ronda os 18graus


----------



## alex vieria (8 Mai 2012 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,

Belo dia de sol hoje!!!

O tempo anda um pouco abafado!!!

Temp atual: 22,2ºC
Hr: 78%
Sem precipitação o vento calmo de Oeste.

Tenciono ir a praia amanha!!! todo leva indicar que vou apanhar um belo tempo!!!

Bom resto de tarde para o pessoal do fórum.

Sem dúvida a Madeira deve ser a região mais seca (Portugal no seu todo) em neste ano hidrológico 2011/2012.

O acumulado de setembro até a data de hoje foi de *132,8mm*. Já parece as pampas argentinas ou midwest em norteamérica.


----------



## Azor (8 Mai 2012 às 21:23)

Boa noite

Pela Ilha de S. Miguel temos:

Períodos de Chuva; 
Neblinas e nevoeiros; 
Vento SW fresco com rajadas (20-40km/h com rajadas até os 55- 60 km/h)

Humidade: 100%

Temperatura: 17 º C

Boa noite

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (9 Mai 2012 às 05:51)

*Estar atento *Grupo Ocidental e Grupo Central


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2012 às 11:32)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.
21,8ºC e 70%HR


----------



## francisco costa (9 Mai 2012 às 14:10)

Boa tarde,

Estarei de visita á ilha da Madeira a partir de 5ª feira da semana que vêm (17 de maio), será que alguém me pode dizer qual a tendência do tempo ou ainda é muito cedo?
Existe algum site com as previsões para a costa norte (sim eu sei que a Madeira é um conjunto de microclimas muito variados, pois já os experimentei na anterior viagem em 2009) de modo a conjugar os meus diversos itinerários que irei fazer?

Obrigado,
Francisco Costa


----------



## Knyght (9 Mai 2012 às 14:14)

Aconselho-te ires vendo o site weather.ul.pt quando estiveres por cá, quando ao tempo voltará ao AA com ventos predominantes de norte que deverá trazer os habituais chuviscos nas vertentes a norte principalmente nos períodos nocturnos, mas hoje já está aquecendo


----------



## Hazores (9 Mai 2012 às 14:34)

Knyght disse:


> *Estar atento *Grupo Ocidental e Grupo Central



Foi mesmo necessário estar atento (e ainda continua) embora pense que o pior já tenha passado. 
continua a chover agora com menor intensidade e sem trovoada.

O tempo deverá continuar muito instável, pelo menos até ao fim de semana


----------



## francisco costa (9 Mai 2012 às 14:34)

Knyght disse:


> Aconselho-te ires vendo o site weather.ul.pt quando estiveres por cá, quando ao tempo voltará ao AA com ventos predominantes de norte que deverá trazer os habituais chuviscos nas vertentes a norte principalmente nos períodos nocturnos, mas hoje já está aquecendo




Muito Obrigado.


----------



## Hazores (9 Mai 2012 às 14:55)

Lindo dia de Inverno,

voltou a carga.... 

Trovadas intensas e chuva forte, apenas o vento se mantém calmo...


----------



## Azor (9 Mai 2012 às 17:56)

Hazores disse:


> Lindo dia de Inverno,
> 
> voltou a carga....
> 
> Trovadas intensas e chuva forte, apenas o vento se mantém calmo...



Boa tarde


Pela ilha de S. Miguel Aguaceiros fortes mas por enquanto sem trovoada.

Muita humidade também. Estamos com 90%

O tempo continua instável tal como na Terceira.

Máxima de 19 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (9 Mai 2012 às 18:11)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> Pela ilha de S. Miguel Aguaceiros fortes mas por enquanto sem trovoada.
> ...



Boa tarde

Em que zona da ilha estás Azor? Costa norte? Em Ponta Delgada tivemos apenas chuvisco na última hora e de resto foi um dia lindo de sol...Mas já se vislumbra que vem aí chuva... Mais um dia de 4 estações...

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, chuva fraca, temp. 19º e hr 94%.


----------



## Azor (9 Mai 2012 às 18:19)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Em que zona da ilha estás Azor? Costa norte? Em Ponta Delgada tivemos apenas chuvisco na última hora e de resto foi um dia lindo de sol...Mas já se vislumbra que vem aí chuva... Mais um dia de 4 estações...
> 
> Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, chuva fraca, temp. 19º e hr 94%.



Boa tarde Snowy

Estou na zona oeste interior da ilha mais propriamente entre a Covoada e as Arribanas. Aqui caíu 3 fortes aguaceiros. Foi o suficiente para fazer correr muita água pelas ruas. As serras estão todas forradas de nevoeiro. Não percebo como não choveu aí na cidade  
Estamos com aguaceiros dispersos daí algumas zonas levarem em cheio com os aguaceiros e outras não. Mas penso que como a cidade encontra-se na zona mais baixa da ilha leva sempre com menos.
Sobe até à zona do Outeiro nos Arrifes e vais ver só água 

Por agora parou de chover mas está muito abafado. Parece tempo tropical.
Os cumulonimbos espreitam por detrás do sol e vê-se que a instabilidade é para continuar. A previsão dá trovoadas e aguaceiros pelo menos até ao fim de semana para as ilhas centrais e orientais.

P.S. Lá se vai o fim de semana com as maiores festas dos Açores à porta e com água 

Sigo com 19 º C mas parece 28 ou 29 º C 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Snowy (9 Mai 2012 às 18:20)

Alias, o chuvisco ainda nem deu para molhar o chão...mas nota-se que para o interior da ilha já não há abertas sequer...


----------



## Azor (9 Mai 2012 às 18:23)

Snowy disse:


> Alias, o chuvisco ainda nem deu para molhar o chão...mas nota-se que para o interior da ilha já não há abertas sequer...



São os micro climas da ilha.

Moro numa zona bastante alta da ilha como tu sabes, logo levo sempre com mais humidade e mais chuva que vocês aí pela cidade. Se aqui está um "forno" com muita humidade, e chuva, imagino aí pelas bandas da cidade...tempo abafadissimo...


----------



## Snowy (9 Mai 2012 às 18:26)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde Snowy
> 
> Não percebo como não choveu aí na cidade
> 
> ...



Às vezes estou em São Pedro e chove a potes, mas mal entro na via rápida em direcção à relva já está sol  ou vice versa. Até dentro da cidade muda de um km para o outro quanto mais de uma freguesia para a outra  Por isso é que limito-me sempre a transmitir apenas o que se passa onde estou e mesmo assim nem sempre é fiável que pode estar a chover na rua ao lado!


----------



## Azor (9 Mai 2012 às 18:29)

Snowy disse:


> Às vezes estou em São Pedro e chove a potes, mas mal entro na via rápida em direcção à relva já está sol  ou vice versa. Até dentro da cidade muda de um km para o outro quanto mais de uma freguesia para a outra  Por isso é que limito-me sempre a transmitir apenas o que se passa onde estou e mesmo assim nem sempre é fiável que pode estar a chover na rua ao lado!



Claro. E para a zona Leste da ilha como é a mais alta deve de estar chovendo bastante. É sempre assim quando está sol pela cidade.
Mas não te preocupes que a previsão dá instabilidade para as próximas horas e dias por isso vocês também vão ter água 

O pior é que vou na procissão de Sábado e as previsões dão instabilidade. A cidade já está cheia de emigrantes para as festas. Espero que esse ano não seja um fiasco devido ao tempo.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Snowy (9 Mai 2012 às 18:36)

Azor disse:


> Mas não te preocupes que a previsão dá instabilidade para as próximas horas e dias por isso vocês também vão ter água
> 
> O pior é que vou na procissão de Sábado e as previsões dão instabilidade. A cidade já está cheia de emigrantes para as festas. Espero que esse ano não seja um fiasco devido ao tempo.



Pois! Isto nas ilhas funciona "à vez"  Em Ponta Delgada ainda não é a nossa, alias tem chovido mais durante a noite nos últimos dias, vamos ver como será hoje. Cheira-me que, se as previsões se mantiverem como estão, as Festas do Sr. Santo Cristo vão ser um fiasco...vamos ver se este ano também o Sr. cumpre a promessa de trazer o sol na hora da saída da Imagem. Curiosamente sempre foi assim...coincidência ou mistério


----------



## Azor (9 Mai 2012 às 18:41)

Snowy disse:


> Pois! Isto nas ilhas funciona "à vez"  Em Ponta Delgada ainda não é a nossa, alias tem chovido mais durante a noite nos últimos dias, vamos ver como será hoje. Cheira-me que, se as previsões se mantiverem como estão, as Festas do Sr. Santo Cristo vão ser um fiasco...vamos ver se este ano também o Sr. cumpre a promessa de trazer o sol na hora da saída da Imagem. Curiosamente sempre foi assim...coincidência ou mistério



Íncrivel ou não, a verdade é que sempre que está mau tempo no Sábado e no Domingo do Senhor, a imagem quando sai à rua pára sempre de chover... Ainda ninguém conseguiu explicar isso. Coincidencia ou não, o certo é que ela já faz parte da praxe aqui na ilha.

Há pouco quando caíu o forte aguaceiro pela minha zona pude ver que a nebulosidade afectava apenas S. Miguel, já que para Santa Maria o céu estava com poucas nuvens. Detesto esse tempo, ora faz sol, ora faz chuva...

Mas daqui dos meus lados já vejo mais cumulonimbos a virem de Oeste... Parece que vai ser assim nas próximas horas. Espero pelas Trovoadas.

Cumprimentos e boas festas!


----------



## fablept (9 Mai 2012 às 19:28)

Pode chover à vontade, há sempre petiscos e boa pinga abrigados numa barraquinha qualquer 

O pior destes dias tem sido mesmo a humidade..que bafo!


----------



## Snowy (9 Mai 2012 às 22:42)

Em Ponta Delgada continua a não chover...é só esse bafo horrível 

Falei com pessoas de diversas freguesias e parece que por algumas choveu o dia quase todo e bem. Até nos Arrifes que fica mesmo aqui ao lado (pouco mais de 1km da minha casa...) choveu boa parte do dia. Em Ponta Delgada no fim da tarde só se via o horizonte escuríssimo em todo o lado menos a sudoeste...

Entre chuva e este bafo horrível que venha mas é a chuva que pelo menos molha mas não mela 

Neste momento em P.Delgada, céu nublado, temp 18º e hr 94%.


----------



## Hazores (9 Mai 2012 às 23:00)

boa noite,

aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira o céu já apresentou  boas abertas, contudo o céu já forrou novamente e deverá cair mais alguns aguaceiros durante a noite.
a instabilidade tende a continuar por aqui também, por isso espero mais algumas trovoadas durante a noite, para mim tem outro impacto visual....


----------



## Azor (9 Mai 2012 às 23:57)

Snowy disse:


> Em Ponta Delgada continua a não chover...é só esse bafo horrível
> 
> Falei com pessoas de diversas freguesias e parece que por algumas choveu o dia quase todo e bem. Até nos Arrifes que fica mesmo aqui ao lado (pouco mais de 1km da minha casa...) choveu boa parte do dia. Em Ponta Delgada no fim da tarde só se via o horizonte escuríssimo em todo o lado menos a sudoeste...
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Por aqui minha zona acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte!

O bafo continua e muito nevoeiro. Não vejo as casas da minha canada um  palmo que seja à frente do nariz.

Como já disseram acima a instabilidade é para continuar nas ilhas centrais e orientais com chuva, aguaceiros e trovoadas até 2 feira, ou seja festas com água 

Snowy pode ser que esta noite caia qualquer coisa aí em baixo. Estamos com aguaceiros por isso é sempre assim porque sao sempre as zonas mais altas a levarem com tudo. Em Santa Maria também tive conhecimento que já choveu hoje forte por lá.

Aqui eu a essa hora ainda vou com 17 º C mas parece muito mais 

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Azor (10 Mai 2012 às 01:59)

Boa noite,

Ops! Trovoadas para os lados de Santa Maria. Elas estão ainda no mar mas já se fazem ouvir por S. Miguel. O meu cão até já está ladrando 

Sigo com aguaceiros por vezes fortes embora por agora já tenha parado.

Continuo com bafo horrível. 

17 º de máxima 

Cumprimentos, boa noite!


----------



## Hugois (10 Mai 2012 às 16:45)

Bem hoje atingi maximos do ano com 25ºC por volta das 16:20 , as manhas ca já parecem manhas de verão com temperaturas matinais (7:00h) a rondar os 18ºC, já começo a ficar com saudades do inverno xD que nem tivemos...


----------



## ijv (10 Mai 2012 às 16:56)

Por aqui atingiu a máxima de 21.8ºC as 15:05, neste momento estão 20.5ºC


----------



## Hazores (10 Mai 2012 às 17:01)

boa tarde,

hoje pela zona Oeste da ilha terceira ainda não parou de chover desde o inicio da manhã.

A instabilidade parece que irá prolongar-se até segunda feira.


----------



## Knyght (10 Mai 2012 às 20:47)

Seguimos assim:


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2012 às 21:59)

AÇORES: *Ollho no satélite* ... o Grupo Central (Pico, Faial, S.Jorge) pode ter aguaceiros fortes ...

SATREP


----------



## Azor (10 Mai 2012 às 22:24)

Boa noite,

Dia de aguaceiros fortes por uma parte da ilha de S. Miguel. Neste momento acabou novamente de cair um forte aguaceiro na minha freguesia e tive conhecimento hoje que durante quase todo o dia choveu forte na costa norte da ilha, especialmente da Ribeira Grande em frente até ao Nordeste. Outros locais não choveu como P. Delgada.

Condições actuais:

Céu encoberto e pinga forte.

Pressão: 1010 hPa 

Humidade : 95%

Vento: Nordeste fresco (30-40 km/h)

Temperatura: 17 º C

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Knyght (10 Mai 2012 às 22:52)




----------



## ijv (10 Mai 2012 às 23:09)

Knyght disse:


>



A umas 2 horas a traz visualizei essa imagem ,e fiquei com duvidas. Knyght vamos ter chuva é?
desculpa a pergunta idiota, mas é que nos weatherul as previsões são de calor ate pelo menos Domingo


----------



## Knyght (10 Mai 2012 às 23:27)

Poderá existir aguaceiros pois vem com muita humidade.


----------



## jonhfx (11 Mai 2012 às 00:33)

Knyght disse:


> Poderá existir aguaceiros pois vem com muita humidade.



À uns 2 ou 3 dias atrás existia também uma nebulosidade do género, o sensor mpe do eumetsat mostrava uma macha azul de precipitação sobre a Madeira, mas nada caiu. Esperemos que tenhas razão, tenho um incêndio na minha "serra "  
O céu ao fim da tarde tinha este aspecto:





foto Ricardo Andrade facebook


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 15:07)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com um tempo muito estranho pela ilha de S. Miguel. Estamos com Trovoada com sol () As poucas nuvens que existem nessa altura em cima da ilha estão produzindo algumas trovoadas. Incrível! Suponho que daqui a nada cáia chuva.

Temperatura actual: 18 º C

Cumprimentos e boas festas aos açorianos e aos micaelenses em particular!


----------



## Snowy (11 Mai 2012 às 17:32)

"Chuva intensa provoca estragos em casas na Bretanha, S.Miguel


A forte chuva que hoje caiu na Bretanha, no concelho de Ponta Delgada, provocou estragos em habitações e em estradas, informou à Lusa fonte da proteção civil dos Açores. [EM ATUALIZAÇÃO]

Por volta das 14h30 uma tromba de água naquela zona, onde está a chover torrencialmente e há nevoeiro cerrado, fez transbordar a Grota da Levada.


Segundo o que disse à Lusa o secretário regional dos Equipamentos, que tem a tutela da Proteção Civil e já está no local, não há vítimas a registar, mas foram arrastadas algumas viaturas e há também casas que foram danificadas pela água.

Neste momento, é muito difícil chegar àquela zona, por causa do mau tempo e dos trabalhos em curso para remover os destroços, constatou a Lusa no local.

As localidades onde se registou a forte queda de pluviosidade são Ajuda da Bretanha, Remédios e Pilar.

No local estão os bombeiros de Ponta Delgada e o destacamento de Ginetes."


Fonte: Açoriano Oriental


----------



## Snowy (11 Mai 2012 às 17:36)

E Ponta Delgada está um dia de verão...nem imaginava que pudesse estar assim tão mau noutras freguesias 

Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada mas pensei que estivesse a fazer confusão com o barulho de algum camião, não sei, este tempo está muito estranho aqui na ilha...

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, sol, temp. 21º e hr 83%.


----------



## fablept (11 Mai 2012 às 17:54)

Snowy disse:


> E Ponta Delgada está um dia de verão...nem imaginava que pudesse estar assim tão mau noutras freguesias
> 
> Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada mas pensei que estivesse a fazer confusão com o barulho de algum camião, não sei, este tempo está muito estranho aqui na ilha...
> 
> Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, sol, temp. 21º e hr 83%.



Bem que estranhei as sirenes do Quartel dos Bombeiros por volta das 15h..

Mas quem está em Ponta Delgada nem faz a minima que está a chover no resto da ilha, aqui nem caiu um pingo de chuva durante o dia todo..


Algumas fotos do Acoriano Oriental

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...em-casas-na-bretanha-s-miguel-em-atualizacao#


----------



## Snowy (11 Mai 2012 às 18:06)

fablept disse:


> Bem que estranhei as sirenes do Quartel dos Bombeiros por volta das 15h..
> 
> Mas quem está em Ponta Delgada nem faz a minima que está a chover no resto da ilha, aqui nem caiu um pingo de chuva durante o dia todo..



O sol já se foi...e as sirenes andam a tocar outra vez 

E pelos vistos é para durar, no site do IM o grupo central já se encontra em alerta Laranja e o oriental em alerta amarelo até às 13h de amanhã devido à chuva e ambos em alerta amarelo devido à trovoada.

Esperemos que não seja nada de mais ...


----------



## fablept (11 Mai 2012 às 18:12)

Mais algumas imagens da TVI
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/acores-mau-tempo-chuva-casas-vitimas-tvi24/1347682-4071.html


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com aguaceiros fortes. Em P. Delgada parece que não se passa nada.  

Mas como eu tinha dito ontem, tem chovido consideravelmente forte no interior da ilha e na zona norte. Estranho é que na cidade não tenha chovido...durante todo o dia só tenho ouvido as sirenes dos Bombeiros. Parece irreal estar sol na cidade e temporal no resto da ilha...Como se vê, P. Delgada não fala pela ilha toda. P. Delgada é um mundo dentro de um outro mundo.

A instabilidade aqui pelos meus lados continua.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2012 às 19:24)

Já ontem os acumulados de precipitação no grupo central foram consideráveis.
E tendo em conta que as estação também se encontram junto ao mar, é de supor quantidades bem mais avultadas no interior das ilhas:


----------



## Snowy (11 Mai 2012 às 19:26)

Ponta Delgada está assim...

Vista negra para o interior e céu aberto para o mar...

Está como anteontem, chove na ilha toda mas a cidade está "intocável" 

Nem parece que estamos todos na mesma ilha.


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:30)

Snowy disse:


> Ponta Delgada está assim...
> 
> Vista negra para o interior e céu aberto para o mar...
> 
> ...



Íncrivel! Nem acredito! 

Aqui nos meus lados está uma chuva dos diabos... e vivo só a cerca de 5km para o interior em relação à cidade...


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:35)

O pessoal da cidade nem deve de imaginar sequer o que está a acontecer no resto da ilha 

Minha irmã veio da zona norte e disse que aquilo está por demais mas quando entra na zona a sul dos "piquinhos" vindo da costa norte diz que está sol em P. Delgada.

Bem que estranhei a trovoada seca.. Aqui não é normal fazer trovoada seca. Sempre que faz trovoada aqui tem que chover obrigatoriamente, por isso calculei logo que algo de estranho se estivesse a passar no resto da ilha.

Continuo com aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Snowy (11 Mai 2012 às 19:39)

Será que o pessoal das barraquinhas fez alguma promessa para não chover no negócio durante as festas???

A humidade aqui até desceu para os 78% ainda há pouco mas já está a subir outra vez. Mas isso não quer dizer nada, andamos com hr de quase 100% nos últimos dias e não tivemos mais do que três pingos...foi só bafo.

Por agora 20º e 83%hr.

Boas festas para vocês, com ou sem água


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:42)

Snowy disse:


> Será que o pessoal das barraquinhas fez alguma promessa para não chover no negócio durante as festas???
> 
> A humidade aqui até desceu para os 78% ainda há pouco mas já está a subir outra vez. Mas isso não quer dizer nada, andamos com hr de quase 100% nos últimos dias e não tivemos mais do que três pingos...foi só bafo.
> 
> ...



Olha deve ser a graça do senhor santo cristo!  Sol na cidade e temporal no resto da ilha. Mas prefiro que chova assim no interior da ilha do que na cidade, afinal de contas é no interior da ilha que nascem os cursos de água!

Gostava era de saber como estão as coisas lá pela ilha vizinha, mas parece-me que as coisas  não devem de estar para brincadeiras por lá. Daqui do alto do meu quintal vejo fortes cargas de cumulonimbos em cima de S. Maria riscados por bandas de nuvens azuis e brancas e parece que agora vêm na direcção de P. Delgada.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2012 às 19:43)

O iMapWeather mostra que as formações de nebulosidade estão a abandonar todo o Grupo Oriental, dirigindo-se agora para as ilhas do Grupo Central. As próximas 2/3 horas poderão ser de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas generalizadas em todas as ilhas do Grupo Central.


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:46)

Gerofil disse:


> O iMapWeather mostra que as formações de nebulosidade estão a abandonar todo o Grupo Oriental, dirigindo-se agora para as ilhas do Grupo Central. As próximas 2/3 horas poderão ser de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas generalizadas em todas as ilhas do Grupo Central.



Estranho, eu daqui vejo ainda cumulonimbos e em cima de Santa Maria.


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:49)

Esta tarde na Bretanha. (S. Miguel) (foto de Sá Couto)


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:56)

Bretanha essa tarde. A ribeira não se conteve arrastando troncos, lama e pedras.

(foto de Sá Couto)


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:58)

> Tromba de água nos Açores
> Viaturas foram arrastadas esta tarde quando uma tromba de água inundou uma estrada regional da ilha açoriana de São Miguel.
> 19:08 Sexta feira, 11 de maio de 2012





> Uma tromba de água inundou hoje a estrada regional na zona da Ajuda da Bretanha, na costa norte da ilha açoriana de São Miguel, levando ao seu corte, devido a destroços arrastados na correnteza.
> 
> Por volta das 14h30 locais (15h30 em Lisboa), uma tromba de água fez transbordar a Grota da Levada naquela zona, onde ainda estava a chover torrencialmente e havia nevoeiro cerrado ao final da tarde, embora fizesse sol em Ponta Delgada.
> 
> ...



fonte: http://expresso.sapo.pt/tromba-de-agua-nos-acores=f725416


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 20:29)

Hoje da tarde na Bretanha em S. Miguel (fotos de Rosinha Ribeiro)



 





(Fotos de Letícia Reis)



 






(Foto de http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/chuva-intensa-provoca-estragos-em-casas-na-bretanha-s-miguel)


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 20:40)

Vídeo (Várias viaturas arrastadas pela chuva)


http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/varias-viaturas-arrastadas-pela-chuva-na-bretanha


----------



## Hazores (11 Mai 2012 às 20:45)

boa tarde,

mais uma vez o mau tempo a fazer das suas pelos Açores, neste caso S.Miguel. Felizmente sem perdas de vidas, mas, infelizmente, com estragos em carros e edifícios.
Continuo sem perceber como é possível as águas das ribeiras trazerem tanta madeira (pelo menos pelas imagens dá a sensação de serem árvores cortadas), sinceramente acho que esse ainda continua a ser um problema grave que afecta principalmente a ilha de S. miguel.

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira a chuva continua, durante a tarde de uma forma mais fraca, mas continua. Neste Inverno, a ribeira que passa ao lado da minha casa ainda não tinha corrido tanto e posso adiantar que já à mais de 10 anos que não se via a ribeira com um caudal elevado e consistente como se tem verificado à 3 dias para cá.

Parece que a próxima ilha a ser afetada será a Terceira, estendendo-se ao resto do grupo central, penso que as ilhas do Pico, S.Jorge e Faial deverão ser as mais afectadas.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2012 às 20:52)

Imagens bem reveladoras da violência desse episódio de intensa precipitação. Pelo menos as consequências ficaram apenas por danos materiais.


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 21:01)

As condições de instabilidade na verdade irão continuar nas ilhas centrais e orientais.
De acordo com o ultimo comunicado do Boletim meteorológico, choveu no Nordeste de S. Miguel 37 mm sendo que 27 foram apenas em *10 minutos*. Na Bretanha não tenho dados mas foi claramente muito superior e igualmente num curto espaço de tempo!
Em S. Jorge o valor da precipitação ultrapassou os 200 mm em *dois dias*.

Ainda segundo o mesmo comunicado está em desenvolvimento entre as ilhas centrais e orientais uma frente fria de forte actividade associada a uma depressão que deverá atingir novamente estes 2 grupos nesta próxima noite e madrugada com precipitação pontualmente forte e acompanhada de trovoada. Portanto será uma madrugada complicada 

Aconselha se à população as habituais recomendações de alerta face a estas condições atmosféricas.

Sigo com céu encoberto e o vento a soprar de Sueste e por enquanto sem chuva.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## fablept (11 Mai 2012 às 21:12)

Hazores disse:


> (...)
> Continuo sem perceber como é possível as águas das ribeiras trazerem tanta madeira (pelo menos pelas imagens dá a sensação de serem árvores cortadas), sinceramente acho que esse ainda continua a ser um problema grave que afecta principalmente a ilha de S. miguel.



Tambem reparei nisso, provavelmente será o corte de árvores ao pé das Sete Cidades, deixam aquilo num canto e com a chuva veio tudo pela encosta a baixo..

@Azor, das 15h de ontem para as 15h de hoje, acumulou 164mm em S.Jorge


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 21:20)

Hazores disse:


> boa tarde,Continuo sem perceber como é possível as águas das ribeiras trazerem tanta madeira (pelo menos pelas imagens dá a sensação de serem árvores cortadas), sinceramente acho que esse ainda continua a ser um problema grave que afecta principalmente a ilha de S. miguel.



Boa noite Hazores,

Infelizmente é possível porque as ribeiras nascem em zonas onde há alguma exploração de cortes de árvores, e quando se desmatam as árvores nem sempre se consegue limpar tudo, ficando ainda alguns troncos presos ao solo, logo se estes troncos se situarem em zonas muito próximas de ribeiras que possam transbordar fora do seu leito como foi o caso, a força da água arrebenta tudo consigo. 

Mas a água não arrastou sómente madeira cortada, mas também pedras, e muita lama. Este não é só um problema de S. Miguel, mas também de todas as ilhas, porque infelizmente também já vi muita desmatação igual na Terceira em S. Jorge e no Faial. A diferença é que aí há menos ribeiras e as que existem devem supostamente ter um caudal diferente associado às bacias em que correm, porque isso varia de ilha para ilha, mas quando estes episódios atmosféricos acontecem numa ilha que tem várias ribeiras como é o caso de S. Miguel, e que correm em matas que não são totalmente limpas, e ainda por cima na parte oeste da ilha de S. Miguel que está repleta delas, é inevitável isto não acontecer.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 21:21)

fablept disse:


> @Azor, das 15h de ontem para as 15h de hoje, acumulou 164mm em S.Jorge




Sim eu sei. E na Bretanha também deve ter rondado isso porque foi muita água num curto espaço de tempo!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2012 às 22:25)

Azor disse:


> Em S. Jorge o valor da precipitação ultrapassou os 200 mm em *dois dias*.


Boas, aonde estão a ver esse dado? É realmente muita água.


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 22:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, aonde estão a ver esse dado? É realmente muita água.



Boa noite SpiderW,

A informação foi toda do boletim meterorológico dos Açores, mas penso que podes confirmar os valores que caíram em S. Miguel e em S.Jorge aqui neste site, ou então se não der tenta o do boletim meteorologico aí do Continente. 

http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/default.asp

Neste momento Trovoada forte pela minha zona. Vento a soprar com intensidade mas ainda sem chuva...

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2012 às 22:46)

O IM acabou de lançar um alerta laranja para precipitação para o Grupo Oriental e manteve o amarelo para trovoada. Por PDL ouço trovoadas ao longe.

Cmps


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 22:47)

Orion disse:


> O IM acabou de lançar um alerta laranja para precipitação para o Grupo Oriental e manteve o amarelo para trovoada. Por PDL ouço trovoadas ao longe.
> 
> Cmps



Por aqui igual! Trovoada mas ainda sem chuva!

Os clarões estão vindo de S. Maria!


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2012 às 22:49)

Imagem de alta resolução do Satélite Aqua, mais ou menos na altura em que ocorreram as inundações. Na mesma pode ver-se a costa sul de São Miguel com céu limpo enquanto a norte decorria uma trovoada intensa.








Animação satélite desde as 00z de hoje, nesta altura as trovoadas continuam a rondar algumas ilhas:






Entretanto o centro depressionário desceu de latitude e temos daquelas situações típicas em que a convecção a persistir junto ao centro poderia originar uma transição subtropical, bastante improvável, mas que vale a pena acompanhar.


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 22:54)

Vince disse:


> Imagem de alta resolução do Satélite Aqua, mais ou menos na altura em que ocorreram as inundações. Na mesma pode ver-se a costa sul de São Miguel com céu limpo enquanto a norte decorria uma trovoada intensa.
> 
> 
> Animação satélite desde as 00z de hoje, nesta altura as trovoadas continuam a rondar algumas ilhas:
> ...




Impressionante!!  Se não visse nem acreditava! Não fazia a ideia que isto fosse possível.

Por agora estamos com clarões no céu e barulho mas sem chuva (pelo menos aqui na minha zona)

Cmps!


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2012 às 23:05)

Vince, onde é possível consultar a primeira imagem que postaste?


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2012 às 23:14)

Orion disse:


> Vince, onde é possível consultar a primeira imagem que postaste?



Aqui:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=other


----------



## Hazores (11 Mai 2012 às 23:19)

muito interessante essa imagem Vince, estas imagens de satélite não estão disponiveis ao público em geral?

Os valores de precipitação alcançados nas últimas 48h em S. Jorge são realmente extraordinários, 114 ontem e 164 hoje, fazendo um total de 278 mm.

Azor, apesar de cheias poderem ocorrer em qualquer ilha, pondendo aparecer árvores nas ribeiras é normal, o que nãoo é natural são aparecer árvores cortadas prontas a extrair a madeira nas ribeiras, penso que deve faltar muito trabalho por parte dos serviços florestais no controlo do abate das árvores, mas isto é a minha opinião...

Por aqui a chuva continua, embora mais fraca, o vento intensificou-se soprando moderado, indicando a aproximação da linha de instabilidade. Pelas imagens de satélite e pelo imapweather também é possível observar a aproximação à terceira da instabilidade e das trovoadas, que por enquanto na zona oeste ainda não são audiveis nem visiveis


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 23:29)

Boa noite,


Hazores como referi quando fazem desmatação nem sempre limpam tudo, daí que alguns troncos cortados como referi antes, venham de arrasto quando são apanhados pelas cheias. É um problema a combater sem dúvida e que diz respeito não só a S. Miguel como igualmente a outras ilhas dos Açores.

Pela ilha de S. Miguel continuam as fortes trovoadas e os relâmpagos. 
O barulho é intenso e os clarões muito fortes! O vento também sopra com intensidade, mas por enquanto sem chuva (pelo menos na minha freguesia), o que não invalida que não esteja chovendo forte em outras partes da ilha.

Em P. Delgada não faço a mínima como as coisas andam por lá mas penso que deve de estar debaixo de uma forte trovoada igualmente!

Mais novidades vou reportando daqui

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2012 às 23:29)

O Aqua e o Terra não são satélites geoestacionários, fica-se dependentes da passagem diária deles sobre determinada zona. Por acaso nos Açores coincidiu com um evento significativo. 

Falo disto para repetir o que já tinha dito em tempos, os Açores não tem imagens de satélite decentes disponíveis para fazermos nowcasting como temos hoje para o continente e Madeira (imagens de 15 em 15 minutos com pouco atraso). Em tempos pedi ao sat24.com para incluir os Açores visto que o Meteosat9 da Eumetsat que eles usam abrange essa zona, responderam-me que não estava nos planos deles. Mas se calhar se muita gente pedisse o mesmo, poderiam mudar de opinião. Façam uma forçinha para isso ...


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 23:33)

Tive conhecimento agora mesmo que na zona norte de S. Miguel (costa oriental), está a chover disparatadamente mas sem trovoada. Incrível como nesta ilha consegue fazer vários estados de tempo!

Aqui só fortes Trovoadas. A luz também já foi abaixo uma vez!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2012 às 23:38)

Por PDL forte trovoada. A RTP açores até está a transmitir a trovoada


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 23:40)

Orion disse:


> Por PDL forte trovoada. A RTP açores até está a transmitir a trovoada



 Mas pelos vistos o pessoal não desarma das festas. Nem a trovoada consegue afugentar o povo


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2012 às 23:51)

Se não fosse pelas nuvens a ocultar os relâmpagos seria uma trovoada épica


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 00:14)

A trovoada já chegou também à terceira, o vento continua intenso e a chuva aumentou de intensidade, rico invernoo de verão...já que fez verão de inverno!

lembro-me, vince de já teres referido o pedido do Sat24, vou tentar fazer o mesmo....


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 01:19)

Neste momento pela zona Oeste da ilha Terceira chove de uma forma muito intensa...


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Mai 2012 às 01:24)

Não querendo alargar muito o offtopic, mas como tem importância, acabei de enviar um mail para o Sat24.com, veremos qual a resposta, mas creio que me dirão o mesmo..


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 01:50)

Boa noite,

Apanhei agora na via rápida uma descarga de água no caminho e a força da água era tanta que não se via nada, só espuma.


Tal como o amigo JoaoPT enviei também um email para o SAT24. Vamos a ver se pega.


Por agora, continuação de Trovoada! 

O mal é mesmo a humidade que está nos 100%.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 01:58)

Há pouco quando apanhei a descarga de água há 30 minutos o tempo estava assim. Cidade da Lagoa em S. Miguel. 

Foto de Rui Soares



 



Vídeo de há pouco vendo-se em pormenor a cidade da Lagoa e mais ao fundo P. Delgada debaixo de uma tempestade eléctrica. Foi há coisa de 45 minutos


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=427060233971116&set=vb.100000014301789&type=2&theater



Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 02:09)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui mais um vídeo da Trovoada de há 2 horas atrás:

Cumprimentos!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150885943546100


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 02:30)

desde à dez minutos que cai um aguaceiro muito forte, após uma grande trovoada.


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 02:45)

Sigo com chuva muito forte acompanhada por FORTE Trovoada. A luz eléctrica acho que vai desta para melhor


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 02:54)

Bom, isto está mesmo mau aqui por S. Miguel. Sigo com um "diluvio" de água e FORTE trovoada!

Não consigo aceder às imagens de satélite não sei porquê 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 02:54)

Bom, isto está mesmo mau aqui por S. Miguel. Sigo com um "diluvio" de água e FORTE trovoada!

Não consigo aceder às imagens de satélite não sei porquê 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 03:00)

Boa noite,

Isto está a ficar mau aqui por Ponta Delgada...


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 03:04)

A minha rua está um rio e já fiquei sem luz em casa por duas vezes.
As Fortes Trovoadas seguem-se de novo.

Como estará no resto da ilha...


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 03:05)

Já vou com um "rain rate" de 114,8 mm/h!


----------



## Snowy (12 Mai 2012 às 03:06)

Pois...a chuva já chegou a P.Delgada e a trovoada aumentou novamente. Hoje é um péssimo dia para um tempo desses, fim-de-semana e Festas ou seja, muita gente a circular nas estradas 


A chuva está a aumentar de intensidade

Boa noite, e que corra tudo pelo melhor dentro do possível....


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 03:07)

Trovoadas muito fortes!

Chove cada vez mais forte! Luis vai vendo quanto é que acumulas. Isto não está brincadeiras aqui.

Vai haver desgraças novamente!


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 03:08)

179,8 mm/h!!!


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 03:09)

20mm de acumulação...


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 03:10)

Antes deste evento, como foram as últimas semanas/meses em termos de precipitação nos Açores ?


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 03:13)

Vince disse:


> Antes deste evento, como foram as últimas semanas/meses em termos de precipitação nos Açores ?



De pouca chuva.


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 03:17)

23mm de acumulação... já acalmou...


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 03:21)

LMCG disse:


> De pouca chuva.



Isso é bom. Preocupa-me um pouco esta sucessão de trovoadas sempre na mesma faixa desde ontem, faz-me lembrar uma outra depressão há muitos anos atrás (1997), em que também no quadrante norte/nordeste do centro da depressão as trovoadas se iam sucedendo umas atrás da outras, durante vários dias sempre na mesma zona. Mas nesse ano houve muita chuva antes, era Outono, a água do Atlântico estava bastante quente, os solos estavam já muito saturados de água. Mas todos sabemos que muitas zonas de ilhas dos Açores são frágeis a chuva em excesso que caia em pouco tempo.

Animação das últimas 4 horas (21z-01z)


----------



## Snowy (12 Mai 2012 às 03:28)

Aos anos que vivo nos Açores nunca vi tantos raios seguidos. A sudoeste tivemos um festival de raios e trovoadas. Chuva abrandou mas a trovoada continua.


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 03:35)

Snowy disse:


> Aos anos que vivo nos Açores nunca vi tantos raios seguidos. A sudoeste tivemos um festival de raios e trovoadas. Chuva abrandou mas a trovoada continua.



É verdade, eu também não me lembro... vamos ver no que isto dá, está a voltar a chover forte.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 03:38)

Por aqui é o contrário a trovoada acalmou mas a chuva intensificou..

A ribeira que passa ao lado da minha casa está a ficar com o seu caudal no máximo, se a chuva não abrandar temo que esta saia do seu leito.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 03:39)

Os solos por aqui estão completamente encharcados, já não conseguem reter mais àgua nenhuma


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 03:50)

Não tinha reparado, o Lousano acabou de postar, à meia noite o IM lançou aviso vermelho para o grupo central e oriental.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...tas-oficiais-maio-2012-a-6490.html#post328480


----------



## Snowy (12 Mai 2012 às 03:58)

Por aqui acalmou um pouco mas mesmo assim não consigo dormir. Essa instabilidade não descansa nada nem a trovoada pára...estou bastante preocupada com o que poderá estar a aconter por aí, pois se em P.Delgada está como está, imagino o que não estará a acontecer onde as terras já estão saturadas. Esta tarde já havia pessoas desalojadas...


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 03:58)

o que quer dizer que estão a prever precipitação superior a 40mm numa h ou 60mm em 6 horas...

continua a chover, contudo o caudal da ribeira já desceu mais um pouco.


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2012 às 04:03)

Eu cá não me lembro de um alerta laranja para trovoada. Há uma primeira vez para tudo. 

Em PDL trovoada esporádica e chuva forte

Cumps


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 04:12)

Sigo com 25 mm acumulados.


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 04:13)

Snowy disse:


> Por aqui acalmou um pouco mas mesmo assim não consigo dormir. Essa instabilidade não descansa nada nem a trovoada pára...estou bastante preocupada do que poderá estar a aconter por aí, pois se em P.Delgada está como está, imagino o que não estará a acontecer onde as terras já estão saturadas. Esta tarde já havia pessoas desalojadas...



Zonas como Ponta Delgada presumo que não sejam problemáticas, o pior é mesmo aquelas zonas geologicamente instáveis em que até micro-sismos provocam pequenas derrocadas, se calha a cair muita água em zonas dessas, pode ser complicado.

Mas impressiona a linha de trovoadas, estão a levar com elas quase em cheio desde há horas. Reparem no último frame, na explosão de uma célula logo depois de passar por São Miguel, bem como de outra ao lado, a oeste-noroeste. Existe imensa instabilidade nessa zona.


----------



## Nortadas (12 Mai 2012 às 04:14)

Uma informação... Onde posso ver imagens de satélite dos Açores?
Obrigado


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 04:20)

Mais um aguaceiro fortíssimo que caí por aqui acompanhado da respectiva trovoada.

estou como a snowy não consigo pergar olho, nem tiro os olhos da ribeira.

as pessoas começam a fazer romaria às ruas para ver as ribeiras, depois se alguma ponte derrubar ou alguma ribeira que saia do seu leito, os azares acontecem


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 04:23)

Nortadas disse:


> Uma informação... Onde posso ver imagens de satélite dos Açores?
> Obrigado



Apenas imagens de hora a hora, e com enorme atraso, não tem grande utilidade, mas é o que existe:
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 05:27)

Snowy disse:


> Aos anos que vivo nos Açores nunca vi tantos raios seguidos. A sudoeste tivemos um festival de raios e trovoadas. Chuva abrandou mas a trovoada continua.



Boa noite,

A minha freguesia ficou ás escuras e só agora a luz voltou. Isto foi um inferno aqui na minha rua. Gaitadaria! Os bombeiros vieram na canada ao lado da minha desentupir a rua porque houve cheias para a rua da Igreja.

Continua a chover e a trovoada continua. N sei se alguém sabe quanto já foi acumulado mas parece-me que já chega de água. Se não parar de chover como está poderá haver problemas. Gostava de saber como andam as coisas pelo resto da ilha e até nas outras ilhas. Aqui está por demais.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 06:14)

Fotos da tromba de água de hoje pela ilha de S. Miguel (Fotos de José Faria)



 



 



 


P.S. Nesta altura continua a chover (embora mais fraco) e de vez em quando uma trovoada.

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 06:31)

Bom, isto está a voltar a chover forte outra vez. Pelos vistos isto não vai acabar nem tão cedo.
Amanhã espero não ter outra vez nenhuma má notícia de alguma desgraça por aí.
Vou-me deitar porque esta madrugada foi e está sendo bastante agitada porque as pessoas aqui estão em sobressalto por causa das grotas e das ribeiras. Já há notícias de enchurradas de grotas para quem transita na estrada regional entre Outeiro(Arrifes) e Feteiras. 

Boa noite a todos!


----------



## icewoman (12 Mai 2012 às 08:24)

Bom dia,
Passei por cá apenas para deixar uma palavra de conforto e amizade a quem ficou de alguma forma prejudicado , nomeadamente com perda de bens , com este temporal que se abate nos Açores.


Espero que todos os colegas do forum e não só estejam bem...


abraço


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2012 às 10:18)

Precipitação em 6 horas (00h00 às 06h00_UTC):

Lajes/Terceira (54 m) - *93,0 mm *
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) - *73.0 mm *
Ponta Delgada (72 m) - *26,8 mm*
Horta (62 m) - *15.0 mm *
Santa Maria (100 m) - *12.0 mm *
Flores (29 m) - *0.1 mm *

Fonte: WeatherOnline



Nortadas disse:


> Uma informação... Onde posso ver imagens de satélite dos Açores?
> Obrigado



Também podes ver imagens no SAT24 de 15 em 15 minutos, mas estas têm pouco pormenor e só abrangem algumas ilhas do Grupo Central e todo o Grupo Oriental dos Açores.

Com maior pormenor podes ver também neste outro link do SAT24 as ilhas de Santa Maria e S.Miguel.

Também o SATREP fornece as imagens de 15 em 15 minutos.

Imagem às 9h00 locais:






SAT24

*EDIT: Parece que a linha de instabilidade já se encontra para norte das ilhas dos Grupos Central e Oriental, continuando a rodar para nordeste, o que pode trazer alguma trégua nas próximas horas.*


----------



## ijv (12 Mai 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia, Espero que esteja tudo bem pelos lados dos Açores.
Seria bom que algum colega do forum viesse cá relatar algo.


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

Acumulei 35mm esta noite aqui em Ponda Delgada.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 12:09)

Bom dia,

Tudo indica que o pior já passou e agora pela zona oeste da ilha terceira o sol já brilha entre as nuvens!

pelo que tenho conhecimento não houve estragos de maior pela ilha, mas ocorreram pequenas inundações um por toda a ilha, quer da terra proveniente das terras que nesta época estão trabalhadas, quer de pequenas zonas onde as riberias transbordaram. Alguns dos caminhos agricolas (que são muitos pela ilha) ficaram danificados.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 12:14)

Notícia:

De acordo com o coordenador do SRPCBA, o estado do tempo vai se manter  "muito instável pelo menos até às 12:00" locais (13:00 em Lisboa).  

João Santos adiantou que o serviço não tem "registo de situações que  tenham provocado estragos dignos de referência", assinalando apenas "algumas  pequenas inundações".   

Relativamente às estradas interrompidas, o coordenador garantiu que  a medida foi tomada apenas para agilizar os trabalhos de desobstrução e  limpeza.   

A Proteção Civil tem registo de pequenas situações em São Miguel, sendo  a ilha Terceira a mais afetada, nomeadamente Angra do Heroísmo e as freguesias  da zona litoral sul.   

Segundo João Santos, há apenas conhecimento de um desalojado. "Algumas  pessoas abandonaram as suas casas", alojando-se junto de familiares, mas  somente "por precaução", acrescentou.   

O coordenador da SRPCBA disse que não existem feridos "com gravidade",  tendo as urgências hospitalares registado alguns casos de hipotermia e ataques  de pânico.


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 13:03)

Estas últimas células já contornam as ilhas e parecem um pouco menos intensas que as da noite/madrugada


----------



## Snowy (12 Mai 2012 às 13:21)

Boa tarde

O IM renovou os alertas até às 18h59 nos grupos central e oriental mas aqui em P.Delgada, apesar de nublado o sol já está presente. O dia está bastante calmo e só se ouve os pássaros. Não sei como está no resto da ilha, pois em termos de meteorologia, as diferenças entre duas freguesias vizinhas aqui podem ser drásticas.

O IM prevê melhoria para esta tarde mas o regresso da chuva a partir de amanhã e chuva forte para 2ªfeira  Acho que já é muita chuva junta...Mas pode ser que dê uma grande volta, o que já é costume por aqui, pois caso contrário não sei se as terras aguentam mais água.

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, 19º, 83%hr e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 13:29)

Boa tarde,

Pelos vistos não foi só S. Miguel a ter uma noite dos diabos. a Terceira também teve. Felizmente não houve prejuízos ao nível das vidas.

Aqui em S. Miguel houve algumas estradas que ruíram, inundações, caminhos enlameados, ribeiras e grotas cheias, na freguesia das Feteiras mas felizmente não foi mais além disso.

Estamos com um período agora mais calmo, com períodos mais encobertos alternando por outros com abertas, mas já disseram na estação que isto vai voltar a dar pancadaria. Alguém confirma? Obrigado

Esta foto foi feita pelos nossos emigrantes nas américas e que tem circulado aí pelo facebbok em homenagem aos bretanhenses que foram atingidos ontem pela tromba de água.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 13:49)

As fortes trovoadas da madrugada de ontem nas ilhas Terceira e S. Miguel fizeram das suas.

Na Terceira um raio matou 19 vacas.

Segue aqui a foto!

Cumprimentos!





(c) António Araújo



> Como sabem esta noite, o tempo na Terceira foi de trovoadas e muito chuva. Registaram-se diversos incidentes, um deles foi este bastante invulgar: 19 vacas morreram de um raio! Fica aqui o registo...




http://fotoaraujo.blogspot.pt/2012/05/insolito-morte-de-19-vacas-por-um-raio.html


----------



## Knyght (12 Mai 2012 às 14:07)

Muito próximo mesmo...


----------



## Lousano (12 Mai 2012 às 14:09)

Azor disse:


> As fortes trovoadas da madrugada de ontem nas ilhas Terceira e S. Miguel fizeram das suas.
> 
> Na Terceira um raio matou 19 vacas.



O Orion questionou a razão de aviso laranja para trovoada (tal como eu me questionava) e aqui temos a resposta.


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 14:16)

Pobres vacas. Já tinha visto coisas dessas noutros países, mas cá acho que é a primeira vez.


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 14:18)

Lousano disse:


> O Orion questionou a razão de aviso laranja para trovoada (tal como eu me questionava) e aqui temos a resposta.



Boa tarde Lousano
Concordo perfeitamente com vocês. Só foram lançados os alertas depois das coisas já estarem a acontecer. Assim qualquer um é meteorologista! 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Snowy (12 Mai 2012 às 14:21)

Coitadas das vaquinhas  Como é possível ter apanhado um número tão grande de animais 

Em Ponta Delgada mantém-se mais ou menos assim...


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 14:21)

Vince disse:


> Pobres vacas. Já tinha visto coisas dessas noutros países, mas cá acho que é a primeira vez.



Boa tarde Vince,

Pelo que pude confirmar por uma pessoa no facebook minha conhecida, segundo a mesma, isso deveu-se à "tensão de passo", uma diferença de potencial que se estabelece entre cada dois pontos do solo quando o raio chega à terra. Quanto mais distantes esses pontos (no caso, os pés das vacas), maior essa diferença de potencial, e mais graves são os seus efeitos. Foi uma trovoada e tanto.

A posição das vacas sugere que elas morreram unidas porque sempre que há mau tempo elas têm a tendência em se unirem umas às outras para se sentirem mais seguras.

Afinal de contas ainda houve vítimas mortais nos Açores por causa deste mau tempo!

Tenho conhecimento que ontem um raio também atingiu a recta dos fenais para a R. Grande aqui em S. Miguel. Alguem confirma?

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 14:25)

Snowy disse:


> Coitadas das vaquinhas  Como é possível ter apanhado um número tão grande de animais
> 
> Em Ponta Delgada mantém-se mais ou menos assim...




Abismal! Às vezes parece que a gente vive em ilhas diferentes. Aqui completamente o oposto hehehe 

Mas se está assim por P. Delgada fico mais aliviado porque vou na procissão da mudança da imagem às 4h 30. Espero não vir mais descargas de água por essa hora!


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 15:02)

Azor disse:


> As fortes trovoadas da madrugada de ontem nas ilhas Terceira e S. Miguel fizeram das suas.
> 
> Na Terceira um raio matou 19 vacas.
> 
> ...





Esta notícia desconhecia por completo.

sabes dizer em que freguesia ocorreu?


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 15:05)

Hazores disse:


> Esta notícia desconhecia por completo.
> 
> sabes dizer em que freguesia ocorreu?



No blog diz que foi na freguesia de Biscoitos. Já agora, tem lá mais fotos dos efeitos do mau tempo aí na Terceira:
http://fotoaraujo.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2012 às 15:20)

Boa tarde

O IM atualizou os alertas nos Açores. Para os grupos central e oriental alerta laranja para precipitação e amarelo para trovoada. Já para o grupo ocidental, alerta amarelo para chuva e trovoada.

Cumps


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 15:35)

Uma nota à parte, o sistema convectivo a sudoeste dos Açores junto ao centro da depressão tem mantido a convecção e acabou agora de ser decretado um Invest (92L) por parte do NHC para uma possível transição subtropical/tropical






Mas para seguimento desse sistema, usem o tópico Tropical


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 15:36)

Vince disse:


> Uma nota à parte, o sistema convectivo a sul dos Açores junto ao centro da depressão tem mantido a convecção e acabou agora de ser decretado um Invest (92L) por parte do NHC para uma possível transição subtropical/tropical
> 
> 
> Mas para seguimento desse sistema, usem o tópico Tropical



Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas o que isto quer dizer?
Vai continuar de novo a instabilidade? Obrigado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2012 às 15:44)

IM baixa em um nível os avisos para os Açores. 
Grupo Ocidental: Precipitação e Trovoada (aviso amarelo).
Grupo Central e Oriental: Precipitação (aviso laranja) e Trovoada (aviso amarelo).


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 15:56)

Azor disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas o que isto quer dizer?
> Vai continuar de novo a instabilidade? Obrigado!



Tentando explicar de forma simples, para já não quer dizer nada de especial. Como referi ontem esta depressão é uma situação que acaba por acontecer quase todos os anos, nas proximidades dos Açores ou mesmo mais próximo do continente.

Por vezes uma depressão em altura como a que tem afectado os Açores, que é um ciclone "frio", numa fase posterior à medida que vai enfraquecendo e perdendo expressão em altura, por vezes na baixa em superfície a que está acoplada, um complexo de trovoadas persiste junto do centro e se essa convecção foi intensa e se mantiver durante bastante tempo cria-se uma nova dinâmica, de nucleo "quente", em que a pressão vai baixando devido à convecção dando-se uma transição subtropical (híbrido) ou mesmo para ciclone tropical. Como esse centro foi para sul onde há água mais quente, cerca de 20ºc, existe alguma possibilidade de uma transição.

Quando é decretado um Invest, o objectivo é obter mais recursos sobre o sistema, há uma bateria de procedimentos que são activados, modelos que começam a analisar o sistema com mais pormenor, etc. Não significa maior ou menor probabilidade, significa apenas obter mais informação sobre determinado sistema cujo comportamento despertou atenção. E é com esses dados que começarão a ser disponibilizados daqui a umas horas que podemos avaliar por exemplo se há algum risco para os Açores, à partida bastante improvável.

Os Açores tem sido afectados por uma linha de instabilidade do quadrante nordeste da depressão em altura, e não directamente por este sistema convectivo junto do centro que está a sudoeste.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 16:19)

Boa tarde,

tenho andado pela rua a ver estragos que a chuva fez, felizmente por onde moro apenas duas ribeiras transbordaram, não causando danos nenhus, apenas umas horas de trabalho para limpeza. O restante são muros de cerrados caídos.

O problema penso que continua a ser o mesmo de sempre obstrução das linhas de Àgua.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2012 às 16:26)

Esse sistema é agora a *Invest 92*.


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 16:28)

Vince disse:


> Tentando explicar de forma simples, para já não quer dizer nada de especial. Como referi ontem esta depressão é uma situação que acaba por acontecer quase todos os anos, nas proximidades dos Açores ou mesmo mais próximo do continente.
> 
> Por vezes uma depressão em altura como a que tem afectado os Açores, que é um ciclone "frio", numa fase posterior à medida que vai enfraquecendo e perdendo expressão em altura, por vezes na baixa em superfície a que está acoplada, um complexo de trovoadas persiste junto do centro e se essa convecção foi intensa e se mantiver durante bastante tempo cria-se uma nova dinâmica, de nucleo "quente", em que a pressão vai baixando devido à convecção dando-se uma transição subtropical (híbrido) ou mesmo para ciclone tropical. Como esse centro foi para sul onde há água mais quente, cerca de 20ºc, existe alguma possibilidade de uma transição.
> 
> ...




Muitíssimo obrigado pela informação detalhada, mas acho que o pior já passou. Assim espero!

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos da terceira do mau tempo da madrugada passada. 

Bom, eu vou agora na procissão e por enquanto não chove, mas na serra parece que ameaça outra vez...

Cumprimentos!

(fotos de Sá Couto)


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2012 às 16:52)

*IM chama a atenção para instabilidade nos Açores:*

audio: http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=553080&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61

Nos Açores, o Instituto de Meteorologia alerta para a instabilidade do estado do tempo. A meteorologista Fernanda Carvalho chama a atenção para a possibilidade de rápidas mudanças. São mudanças que ocorrem em poucos minutos e podem traduzir-se em situações graves.


----------



## fablept (12 Mai 2012 às 17:08)

LMCG disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Acumulei 35mm esta noite aqui em Ponda Delgada.
> 
> ...



Curiosamente tambem acumulei 35mm durante a noite (zona de S.Pedro).. foi o suficiente para haver umas pequenas inundações na zona das barracas do Santo Cristo, foi caricato, pessoas em cima de mesas, muitas molhas e algumas quedas..pelas 3h chegaram os bombeiros e começaram a retirar a água.

Impressionante foi mesmo a trovoada a vir de nordeste em direcção à Terceira..


----------



## LMCG (12 Mai 2012 às 17:31)

fablept disse:


> Curiosamente tambem acumulei 35mm durante a noite (zona de S.Pedro).. foi o suficiente para haver umas pequenas inundações na zona das barracas do Santo Cristo, foi caricato, pessoas em cima de mesas, muitas molhas e algumas quedas..pelas 3h chegaram os bombeiros e começaram a retirar a água.
> 
> Impressionante foi mesmo a trovoada a vir de nordeste em direcção à Terceira..



 Isso quer dizer que temos as estações meteorológicas bem calibradas porque eu também moro na freguesia de S. Pedro.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hugois (12 Mai 2012 às 18:56)

Antes de mais força para quem perdeu bens materiais ou algo do genero, e força para recontruir sua vida, caso alguém tenha sido afetado, cá na madeira temos tipo tanto sol estamos a atingir extremos de este ano hoje com uma máxima de 29ºC na minha zona , nos açores com muita chuva  força gente


----------



## Hugois (12 Mai 2012 às 19:06)

Acabei agoras de reparar que a madeira encontra-se em alerta amarelo devido a temperaturas altas segundo o IM... de facto o calor faz-se sentir por ca...parecem noites de verão
E no site http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=54 dão previsão de ventos fortes para amanha e continuação de temperaturas altas...lá vamos nos para mais um dia ventoso de verão ...infelizmente isto e sinal que irá ocorrer incendios pelos negligentes da madeira


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 19:30)

* * * ATENÇÃO * * *

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 16/2012



> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que na sequência do comunicado anterior prevê-se:
> PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL No período entre as 15 horas locais de 2012-05...-12 e as 00 horas locais de 13-05-2012 Precipitação forte No período entre as 15 horas locais de 2012-05-12 e as 00 horas locais de 13-05-2012 Trovoadas dispersas
> PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL No período entre as 15 horas locais de 2012-05-12 e as 00 horas locais de 13-05-2012 Precipitação por vezes forte No período entre as 15 horas locais de 2012-05-12 e as 00 horas locais de 13-05-2012 Trovoadas dispersas
> PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL No período entre as 15 horas locais de 2012-05-12 e as 00 horas locais de 13-05-2012 Precipitação por vezes forte No período entre as 15 horas locais de 2012-05-12 e as 00 horas locais de 13-05-2012 Trovoadas dispersas.
> O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza. Recomenda-se particularmente aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação.



Fonte: Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores


----------



## Snowy (12 Mai 2012 às 19:41)

Hugois disse:


> Acabei agoras de reparar que a madeira encontra-se em alerta amarelo devido a temperaturas altas segundo o IM... de facto o calor faz-se sentir por ca...parecem noites de verão
> E no site http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=54 dão previsão de ventos fortes para amanha e continuação de temperaturas altas...lá vamos nos para mais um dia ventoso de verão ...infelizmente isto e sinal que irá ocorrer incendios pelos negligentes da madeira



O que um arquipélago tem a mais o outro tem a menos...o Atlântico bem podia distribuir isso melhor  Esperemos que não haja incêndios pela Madeira e que isto não passe de mais um dia de calor 

Pelo menos em Ponta Delgada continuamos com uma tarde de sol, temp. 19º e 83%hr. 
No resto da ilha acho que não chove...pelo menos as imagens radar mostram a ilha de São Miguel sem grande nebulosidade.


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 19:48)

Snowy disse:


> Pelo menos em Ponta Delgada continuamos com uma tarde de sol, temp. 19º e 83%hr.
> No resto da ilha acho que não chove...pelo menos as imagens radar mostram a ilha de São Miguel sem grande nebulosidade.



Negativo Snowy 

Acabo de saber que está chovendo em algumas zonas da costa Norte da ilha. São situações por vezes inesperadas e muito concentradas.

Aqui na minha zona sigo sem chuva e céu com abertas.


----------



## Snowy (12 Mai 2012 às 20:08)

Azor disse:


> Negativo Snowy
> 
> Acabo de saber que está chovendo em algumas zonas da costa Norte da ilha. São situações por vezes inesperadas e muito concentradas.
> 
> Aqui na minha zona sigo sem chuva e céu com abertas.



Pois! Ás vezes nem fazemos ideia de como está nos Arrifes mesmo aqui ao lado pelo que não me admira nada que no Nordeste, outra ponta da ilha, a realidade seja bem diferente. Pelos vistos nem o nowcasting nos vale que a chuva aparece quando lhe apetece, nem se consegue ver nuvens nas imagens radar (ou tenho mesmo olhos de leiga ) De qualquer forma, como já foi publicado mais acima, o IM alertou para a possibilidade de alterações drásticas em alguns pontos da ilha...a ver vamos.

Aqui é quase dia de verão, já nem lembra a última noite...


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 21:07)

Trovoada de ontem em S. Miguel


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 21:38)

Boa noite estou ouvindo por aí que a instabilidade no Grupo Oriental e Central e em particular em S. Miguel e Terceira vai-se repetir.
Alguém confirma isto por favor?
Grato,

Sigo sem chuva na minha zona e noticia local de aguaceiros por vezes fortes em algumas freguesias da costa norte de S. Miguel.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2012 às 21:58)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite estou ouvindo por aí que a instabilidade no Grupo Oriental e Central e em particular em S. Miguel e Terceira vai-se repetir.
> Alguém confirma isto por favor?
> Grato,
> 
> ...



A madrugada de domingo para 2ª feira e o dia de 2ªfeira existe possibilidade de novamente a ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, o modelo Hirlam coloca bastante precipitação no grupo Ocidental e depois no Grupo Central.


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 22:04)

Azor disse:


> Trovoada ontem pela Terceira (Foto de Amélia Pereira)



Tem que ter cuidado, nem tudo o que vê na Net é verdadeiro. Essa última foto não é na Terceira, a própria paisagem que se vê não seria possível na Terceira. E já conheço essa foto há uns anos. A primeira também é fake, não é nos Açores.


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 22:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A madrugada de domingo para 2ª feira e o dia de 2ªfeira existe possibilidade de novamente a ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, o modelo Hirlam coloca bastante precipitação no grupo Ocidental e depois no Grupo Central.



Boa noite, e agradeço desde já a sua informação, mas será que não se enganou no grupo? Não será ORIENTAL em vez de Ocidental? No Ocidental nem será assim muito. Já nos restantes grupos o disco é diferente.

O ECMWF e o GFS parecem os dois de acordo nisto e pelo que vejo será novamente S. Miguel e Terceira a levarem "pancadaria"

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 22:12)

Vince disse:


> Tem que ter cuidado, nem tudo o que vê na Net é verdadeiro. Essa última foto não é na Terceira, a própria paisagem que se vê não seria possível na Terceira. E já conheço essa foto há uns anos. A primeira também é fake, não é nos Açores.



Então é falsa?? Obrigado mas a mesma foto estava na capa de facebook uma moça da Terceira intitulada temporal Açores, 11- 05-2012, por isso presumi que fosse na zona da Praia. A outra diz que é em S. Miguel fotografada por um fotografo amador de S. Miguel...estranho....

Pode visualizar aqui:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...62791567.72063.100001360142145&type=3&theater


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150882557294875&set=p.10150882557294875&type=1&theater

De qualquer das formas ainda bem que corrigiu.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 22:14)

Azor disse:


> Então é falsa?? Obrigado mas a mesma foto estava na capa de facebook uma moça da Terceira intitulada temporal Açores, 11- 05-2012, por isso presumi que fosse na zona da Praia. A outra diz que é em S. Miguel fotografada por um fotografo amador de S. Miguel...estranho....
> 
> Pode visualizar aqui:
> 
> ...




Pois, tem que lhe puxar as orelhas, as pessoas por vezes para ganharem notoriedade nas redes sociais falseiam um pouco, ou omitem parte da realidade. Enfim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2012 às 22:31)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite, e agradeço desde já a sua informação, mas será que não se enganou no grupo? Não será ORIENTAL em vez de Ocidental? No Ocidental nem será assim muito. Já nos restantes grupos o disco é diferente.
> 
> O ECMWF e o GFS parecem os dois de acordo nisto e pelo que vejo será novamente S. Miguel e Terceira a levarem "pancadaria"
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Enganei-me sim, queria dizer grupo oriental e não Ocidental.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 23:06)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha por volta das 8h (locais) voltou a cair um aguceiro intenso, mas de curta duração aproximadamente 10 min. 
Agora não chove, mas a instabilidade continua e na madrugada de segunda feira tudo indica que esta irá fazer-se sentir, acompanhada de trovoadas.


----------



## dunio9 (12 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Boa noite a todos, por motivos pessoais andei um pouco ausente do meteopt! Acabei de visualizar no NHC cerca de 40% de probabilidade  de formacao tropical não muito longe dos Açores, poderá ser possivel? Quanto ao dia de ontem aqui na vila das Lajes, foi uma trovoada muito forte, com chuva forte  durante toda a noite! Para meu pai de 68 anos, tal nunca tinha acontecido , nem mesmo em pleno inverno! Abraco a todos


----------



## dunio9 (12 Mai 2012 às 23:30)

ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
140 PM EDT SAT MAY 12 2012

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. A NON-TROPICAL LOW OVER THE EASTERN ATLANTIC ABOUT 400 MILES
SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN AZORES ISLANDS HAS DEVELOPED THUNDERSTORM
ACTIVITY NEAR THE CENTER DURING THE PAST 24 HOURS.  THERE IS SOME
POTENTIAL FOR ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT AS THE SYSTEM MOVES LITTLE
DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...AND THE LOW HAS A MEDIUM
CHANCE...40 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE
DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.  ADDITIONAL SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER
OUTLOOKS WILL BE ISSUED ON THIS SYSTEM LATER TODAY OR SUNDAY...IF
NECESSARY.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.

$$
FORECASTER BEVEN

FONTE : The Fleet Numerical Meteorology and Oceanography Center


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2012 às 23:39)

dunio9 disse:


> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...



Sê bem vindo faz falta mais pessoal dos Açores, especialmente da Terceira, pois sou o único a reportar desta ilha e do outro extremo de onde vives...

quanto ao surgimento de algo tropical segue o seguinte tópico: 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/previsao-seguimento-furacoes-atlantico-2012-a-6508.html


----------



## dunio9 (12 Mai 2012 às 23:43)

Hazores disse:


> Sê bem vindo faz falta mais pessoal dos Açores, especialmente da Terceira, pois sou o único a reportar desta ilha e do outro extremo de onde vives...
> 
> quanto ao surgimento de algo tropical segue o seguinte tópico:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/previsao-seguimento-furacoes-atlantico-2012-a-6508.html



OK, obrigado é bom estar de volta e com mais assiduidade!


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 00:23)

Grupo Oriental *Tomar Medidas*







Tomem os devidos cuidados que vem aí pancada!!!


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2012 às 01:33)

Valores de destaque no que toca aos acumulados de precipitação ontem nos Açores:
95,9mm - Lajes (Terceira) - Que conta já com mais de 200mm este mês.
79,0mm - Angra do Heroísmo.

---------------------

Na Madeira, de destacar os tórridos *28,6ºC* no Funchal às 0h UTC (1h local).
O Porto Santo seguia com 24,3ºC.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2012 às 01:38)

Boa noite,

A temp máx durante o sábado foi de 27,3ºC com humidade a mistura, a céu foi limpo mais com intervalos de nuvens altas, mas no final do dia ditas nuvens eram mais persistentes, portanto não se espera que baixem muito as temperaturas durante a noite... pelo efeito estufa que provoca.

Ontem a minha mínima já foi tropical com 20,4ºC.

Temp atual: 21,8ºC
HR: 66%

Para meus colegas dos Açores, desejo-lhes força nesta fase chata que as vezes a meteorologia prega!

Pelo menos não houve perdas de vida, o material sempre se ultrapassa com ajuda e solidariedade que brota na essência do ser humano nos momentos de aflição!!!

Mais ontem senti mais sensação de calor no interior da ilha em latitudes intermédias, por exemplo Quinta Grande fica numa latitude de 500mts foi a estação que atingiu o máx mais elevada da ilha quase atingindo os 30ºC. já junto ao litoral mal chegou ao 26ºC.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2012 às 01:48)

Engraçado que aqui em Câmara de Lobos e me encontro a 8 Km em linha recta da estação metereologica do Funchal  do IM, que verifica o tal 28ºC, enquanto a minha estação, está longe disso atualmente a temperatura é de 21,6ºC.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mai 2012 às 02:38)

Boa noite,

Bom a temperatura aumento para os 22,8ºC e são às 2:30h da manhã, noite cálida... e abafada... aqui na Ilha da Madeira...

A temperatura dentro de casa esta nos 23,6ºC para adormecer vai ser uma odisseia...

Odeio o tempo quente principalmente quando enfrento os lençóis., já tenho saudades do tempo mais fresco, ainda bem que na noite de 2ºf para 3ºf se espera uma descida acentuada da temperatura mínima para valores normais da época uns 16ºC.

Amanha, promete ser mais um dia quente batendo máximos do que vai do ano de 2012. arranhando uns 30ºC com alguma humidade a mistura, já ontem senti dois golpes de calor, mais com água de por perto fico resolvido.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 04:48)

Às 04:09h o IM emitiu um aviso amarelo de persistência de valores altos de temperatura, entre às 03:00h de hoje 13 às 18:59h de amanhã segunda dia 14.

Logo é de *Estar Atento* à hidratação de crianças e menos jovens.

_Enquanto uns enfrentam a chuva forte, outros cozem com o calor e a humidade._



alex vieria disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Bom a temperatura aumento para os 22,8ºC e são às 2:30h da manhã, noite cálida... e abafada... aqui na Ilha da Madeira...
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 05:17)

Knyght disse:


> Grupo Ocidental *Tomar Medidas*
> 
> 
> Boa noite,
> ...


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 05:31)

Azor disse:


> Knyght disse:
> 
> 
> > Grupo Ocidental *Tomar Medidas*
> ...



Já corregi  Enganei-me não por não saber mas porque muitas vezes penso numa coisa e os dedos escrevem outra.


----------



## Snowy (13 Mai 2012 às 09:51)

Bom dia

Manhã muito calma em Ponta Delgada, o vento não mexe uma palha e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado. Neste momento, temp. 18º e 77%hr ou seja, uma manhã bastante agradável e "seca" para a humidade a que estamos habituados.

Aqui segue o vídeo sobre o "rebanho" que morreu na Terceira (??? não basta a tentativa de homicídio da língua com o acordo ortogáfico agora manada passou a rebanho  )

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/iqhz9tRDEPewzNNhQhtz"]Raio mata rebanho de vacas na ilha Terceira - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame] Coitadas, parece mesmo que estavam a tentar proteger-se...

Segundo as previsões, parece que o tempo calmo será mesmo só até esta tarde...esperemos que não seja nada de mais.


----------



## ijv (13 Mai 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia 
o risco de incedio encontra se elevado, como podemos verificar no site 

meteocasas





Temperatura actual 29.7ºC
Humidade 15%


----------



## Hugois (13 Mai 2012 às 11:39)

Bem o vento que se fez sentir esta noite cá na ilha da madeira já vez das suas deitando ao chão dois pinheiros de grande porte (doentes), felizmente nao fez estragos maiores , anoite cá foi super quente parecendo uma noite d verão sendo que agora vou com 27ºC tendendo a aumentar ao longo do dia quanto a humidade está a 53% , já tenho saudades do inverno que não tivemos ...há um ano que não vejo inverno  e as coisas pelos açores como vão?


----------



## ijv (13 Mai 2012 às 11:50)

Por aqui a humidade começou a subir já esta nos 16% com tendência sempre a subir


----------



## Snowy (13 Mai 2012 às 11:54)

O IM já tinha retirado os avisos mas voltou a colocar há pouco aviso laranja para possibilidade de chuva forte e trovoada concentrada entre as 15h e meia noite de hoje nos grupos central (este só a partir das 19h) e oriental...

Por enquanto está uma linda manhã em Ponta Delgada

Espero que pela Madeira o calor não passe disso mesmo e não provoque nada de mais. Se pudesse empurrava algumas células de chuva para os vossos lados para refrescar mas elas teimam em assombrar o nosso arquipélago 

Estamos agora com 20º a hr subiu um pouco, 78%.


----------



## figueira (13 Mai 2012 às 12:39)

Boa Tarde meuas caros amigos e amigas dos Açores é com grande Trsitesa que tive conhecimento das noticias do mau tempo que se abateu nessas lindas ilhas. mas pelo que estive haver vão levar com mas agua novamente durante esta noite e mas o pior neste caso o grosso sera durante o inicio da manha força meus amigos


----------



## dunio9 (13 Mai 2012 às 12:45)

Bom dia, aqui na ilha Terceira, mais concretamente na vila das Lajes, céu nublado com 18 ºc de temperatura e humidade de 93 % vento ENE de 11 KPH, vamos ver o que nos reserva o fim da tarde- noite. Abraço


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 13:19)

dunio9 disse:


> Para meu pai de 68 anos, tal nunca tinha acontecido , nem mesmo em pleno inverno! Abraco a todos



Boa tarde Dunio, 

Negativo amigo olha que não partilho da mesma opinião. 

Acho que o teu pai está se esquecendo da enxurrada da Agualva aí na Terceira.





Ou pior ainda, das Cheias na Povoação em S. Miguel




Por cá sigo com céu com abertas e alguns cirro-cúmulos. Por enquanto aqui tudo calmo, mas pelo que vi das últimas imagens de satélite o núcleo maior da precipitação vai cair mesmo ao lado da ponta oeste dos Mosteiros de S. Miguel, mas claramente a ilha de S. Miguel vai estar sob forte tempestade.

A confirmar-se isto, muito provavelmente poderão haver outra vez algumas inundações. Hoje é o maior dia das Festas e só espero que "Nosso Senhor" faça a graça de não chover.

Boas festas a todos

Cumprimentos


----------



## dunio9 (13 Mai 2012 às 13:25)

Sim claro, mas desculpem, nao consegui explicar-me bem, ele referia o facto da trovoada ser tão forte juntamente com a chuva, mas claro infelizmente já ocorreram situaçoes bem piores! abraço


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 13:27)

dunio9 disse:


> Sim claro, mas desculpem, nao consegui explicar-me bem, ele referia o facto da trovoada ser tão forte juntamente com a chuva, mas claro infelizmente já ocorreram situaçoes bem piores! abraço





Abraço amigo e vamos esperar pelo que vem aí.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 14:06)

Na última previsão desagravou:







*Tomar medidas* grupo oriental visto ter existido grande quantidade de precipitação nestes últimos dias...


----------



## Snowy (13 Mai 2012 às 14:43)

Na "ilha do sol", Santa Maria, já está assim




Em Ponta Delgada continuamos com um lindo dia de verão mas já se vê a nebulosidade a aproximar-se. Está um dia tão calmo e lindo...


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 14:55)

Snowy disse:


> já se vê a nebulosidade a aproximar-se. Está um dia tão calmo e lindo...



Afirmativo!

Daqui da minha casa já vejo nebulosidade escura para Santa Maria. Por cá ainda céu com abertas, tal como nas restantes ilhas do arquipélago.

Esperemos que a procissão não seja com chuva. Vamos a ver...

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 14:58)

Vai chegar em cheio ao Grupo Oriental!!!






O que não é previsível de saber neste momento é a intensidade de chuva que irá existir!!!

*Tomar Medidas*


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 15:07)

Knyght disse:


> Vai chegar em cheio ao Grupo Oriental!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde

Knight sinceramente não vejo caso para tanto alarme, já que pelo que a carta mostra a chuva nem será assim tão forte.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Snowy (13 Mai 2012 às 15:22)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Knight sinceramente não vejo caso para tanto alarme, já que pelo que a carta mostra a chuva nem será assim tão forte.
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Não me digas que querias ver aquilo tudo manchado de vermelho 

Não é possível saber exactamente a intensidade mas, de qualquer forma, e tendo em conta que as terras já andam saturadas, qualquer chuva intensa, mesmo que não seja um temporal pode ter consequências muito más...espero que tenhas razão e que não passe de mais uma molhadela e que as ribeiras desta vez estejam mais limpas e aguentem com o que aí pode vir.


----------



## David sf (13 Mai 2012 às 15:26)

O Instituto de Meteorologia lança avisos laranja para os grupos central e oriental do arquipélago dos Açores, por chuva e trovoada. Para já vigoram até à meia noite de hoje, mas provavelmente serão actualizados, uma vez que se espera um agravar da situação a partir da madrugada de hoje.


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 15:35)

Snowy disse:


> Não me digas que querias ver aquilo tudo manchado de vermelho
> 
> Não é possível saber exactamente a intensidade mas, de qualquer forma, e tendo em conta que as terras já andam saturadas, qualquer chuva intensa, mesmo que não seja um temporal pode ter consequências muito más...espero que tenhas razão e que não passe de mais uma molhadela e que as ribeiras desta vez estejam mais limpas e aguentem com o que aí pode vir.



Claro que não Snowy, não foi isso que eu disse atenção! A questão é mais o contrário.
Não sei porquê o alarido de ela "atingir em cheio" as ilhas quando a chuva nem será muita. E pelas imagens de satelite acho que um alerta amarelo já era o suficiente. Mas laranja? Desculpa mas não concordo.
É apenas a minha opinião como leigo.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2012 às 15:37)

AÇORES: a tarde vai começar com o agravamento do estado do tempo no Grupo Oriental (primeiro Santa Maria e depois S.Miguel)







Fonte: SAT24

*EDIT: O canal Infrared no mesmo link mostra já um forte desenvolvimento convectivo sobre S.Maria às 14h30 locais (15h30 no Continente).*


----------



## David sf (13 Mai 2012 às 15:40)

Azor disse:


> Claro que não Snowy, não foi isso que eu disse atenção! A questão é mais o contrário.
> Não sei porquê o alarido de ela "atingir em cheio" as ilhas quando a chuva nem será muita. E pelas imagens de satelite acho que um alerta amarelo já era o suficiente. Mas laranja? Desculpa mas não concordo.
> É apenas a minha opinião como leigo.



Não podes dizer que a chuva não será muita, só olhando para a situação actual. Está previsto o agravamento das condições meteorológicas a partir desta noite, e até a meio da tarde de amanhã, e parece-me que será o "atingir em cheio as ilhas" que poderá ditar a gravidade ou não da situação.


----------



## Snowy (13 Mai 2012 às 15:41)

Azor disse:


> E pelas imagens de satelite acho que um alerta amarelo já era o suficiente. Mas laranja? Desculpa mas não concordo.
> É apenas a minha opinião como leigo.



Creio que os alertas não são lançados apenas pela quantidade de chuva mas também consoante o impacto que pode ter na população. Como já tivemos muita chuva estamos mais vulneráveis, de facto. Por isso deduzo que seja por isso o aviso laranja em vez de amarelo, mas se estiver errada, quem souber melhor que me corrija por favor. Mas acho que faz sentido uma vez que os avisos destinam-se a chamar a atenção da população para agir em conformidade.


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 15:46)

David sf disse:


> Não podes dizer que a chuva não será muita, só olhando para a situação actual. Está previsto o agravamento das condições meteorológicas a partir desta noite, e até a meio da tarde de amanhã, e parece-me que será o "atingir em cheio as ilhas" que poderá ditar a gravidade ou não da situação.



Guiei-me apenas pela imagem de satélite que foi publicada pelo colega Knight e segundo ela penso que um alerta amarelo (por agora) seria o suficiente. Mas não um laranja! Se diz que o agravamento será mais expressivo a partir da noite e até à tarde de amanhã aí sim estou plenamente de acordo. Mas por enquanto não é o que a imagem mostra. Acho o laranja muito cedo ainda demais para o evento. Quem sabe mais para a noite. Mas é apenas a minha opinião, óbvio!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 15:47)

Snowy disse:


> Creio que os alertas não são lançados apenas pela quantidade de chuva mas também consoante o impacto que pode ter na população. Como já tivemos muita chuva estamos mais vulneráveis, de facto. Por isso deduzo que seja por isso o aviso laranja em vez de amarelo, mas se estiver errada, quem souber melhor que me corrija por favor. Mas acho que faz sentido uma vez que os avisos destinam-se a chamar a atenção da população para agir em conformidade.



Também fico com essa ideia...mas se for, acho que não será a mais correcta. Mas isso sou eu a dizer claro!


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 15:51)

Azor disse:


> Claro que não Snowy, não foi isso que eu disse atenção! A questão é mais o contrário.
> Não sei porquê o alarido de ela "atingir em cheio" as ilhas quando a chuva nem será muita. E pelas imagens de satelite acho que um alerta amarelo já era o suficiente. Mas laranja? Desculpa mas não concordo.
> É apenas a minha opinião como leigo.



Uma coisa que já aprendi com experiência própria é que a mancha nebulosa poderá atingir em cheio mas a quantidade de precipitação pode variar. Contudo várias cartas apontam para um atravessar de Sudeste para Noroeste do centro de baixa pressão, pelo grupo central, fenómeno que poderá ocasional chuva muito forte pontual em maior probabilidade na periferia. Pelo GFS 06h é de na terceira ser questão de Aviso Vermelho, pena não termos o radar das lajes disponível.

Actualização NAE12h indica apenas chuva forte na zona Sudoeste da Terceira 





E creio que a politica de lançar avisos vermelhos no momento do evento não serve de nada, e isso sim só serve para criar pânico para quem saber. Tomar medidas é por exemplo não circular nessas horas, desimpedindo os cursos de água / escoamentos, sempre estudando formas de fuga rápido. E se a zona que se encontra tiver em perigo de sofrer de derrocada é melhor passar a noite noutro sitio...


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 15:56)

Knyght disse:


> Uma coisa que já aprendi com experiência própria é que a mancha nebulosa poderá atingir em cheio mas a quantidade de precipitação pode variar.




Nisso estamos ambos de acordo por isso fiz a crítica em relação ao alerta laranja em vigor neste momento.



Knyght disse:


> E creio que a politica de lançar avisos vermelhos no momento do evento não serve de nada, e isso sim só serve para criar pânico para quem saber.



Totalmente de acordo!




Knyght disse:


> Tomar medidas é por exemplo não circular nessas horas, desimpedindo os cursos de água / escoamentos, sempre estudando formas de fuga rápido. E se a zona que se encontra tiver em perigo de sofrer de derrocada é melhor passar a noite noutro sitio...



Com certeza nem mais!


P.S. Só um pormenor à parte, É zona Sudoeste da ilha Terceira ou zona SUESTE da ilha Terceira? É porque são ambas diferentes e como tal as localizações também são diferentes!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 16:03)

Uma coisa é a passagem do centro pelo grupo central, que pela  run12h do NAE já não vai acontecer nesta noite pelo grupo central, a precipitação prevista a Sudoeste da Terceira






Segue-se assim:


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2012 às 16:08)

Por diversas vezes tem-se puxado a conversa acerca da pertinência dos avisos meteorológicos feitos pelo IM; não sendo novidade a discussão, deixo o link para o qual remeto quem não saiba quais os critérios seguidos pelo IM (para os Açores encontram-se no fundo da página):

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml

A discussão acerca dos avisos serem amarelo, laranja ou vermelho não adianta nada em cima dos acontecimentos  ...


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 16:13)

Gerofil disse:


> A discussão acerca dos avisos serem amarelo, laranja ou vermelho não adianta nada em cima dos acontecimentos  ...





Outra coisa é normalmente é a questão dos avisos (IM) e dos alertas(PC), em que os avisos não contam com a questão histórica recente ou da época. Isto é, não contam com a saturação ou não dos terrenos mas sim apenas a intensidade do evento em questão pelos modelos oficiais do IM


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2012 às 16:30)

Pelas imagens do SAT24 pode-se ver que a linha de instabilidade formada sobre o Grupo Oriental já atravessou S.Maria e agora deverá começar a atingir a Ilha de S.Miguel, no seu deslocamento para noroeste. Inicialmente afectará com maior pertinência o centro e leste da ilha, mas acabará por afectar também a parte ocidental; parece que não regista grande aparato eléctrico, pelo que se destaca a possibilidade de ocorrer aguaceiros/períodos de chuva, pontualmente fortes e concentrados (entre as 16h00 e as 18h00 locais).


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 16:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelas imagens do SAT24 pode-se ver que a linha de instabilidade formada sobre o Grupo Oriental já atravessou S.Maria e agora deverá começar a atingir a Ilha de S.Miguel, no seu deslocamento para noroeste. Inicialmente afectará com maior pertinência o centro e leste da ilha, mas acabará por afectar também a parte ocidental; parece que não regista grande aparato eléctrico, pelo que se destaca a possibilidade de ocorrer aguaceiros/períodos de chuva, pontualmente fortes e concentrados (entre as 16h00 e as 18h00 locais).



Boa tarde

Mas a passagem da linha será rápida ou longa? Depois da sua passagem os avisos serão retirados?

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Hazores (13 Mai 2012 às 17:03)

Boa tarde,

pela zona oeste da ilha o céu está a começar a ficar nublado, ao contrário do que esteve até agora, uma manhã de Verão.


Este é o último aviso da protecção cívil dos Açores



> Srpcba - Açores
> 
> 
> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 17/2012
> ...



Quanto aos alertas, tenho a minha opinião, mas quando se lida com pessoas acontece sempre o mesmo " todos ralham e ningém tem razão" ou "pegam por ter cão e pegam por não o ter" , i.e., se os alertas são enviados em cima do acontecimento todos refilam que deviam ter sido lançados antes, se os alertas são lançados com algumas horas de antecedência, e por ventura, os fenómenos meteorologicos modificam-se ou tomam outra rota do previsto, todos refilam que apenas querem colocar pânico na população.

Segundo, diversos modelos, tudo indica que o grupo central irá ser novamente afectado, a quantidade de precipitação que irá cair numa determinada zona pode ser muito variada, por isso temos é que aguardar o evento e estar preparados para tudo.

certo é que os terrenos estão completamente encharcados, sem qualquer capacidade de retenção, prova disso é a ribeira junto da minha casa que ainda corre de uma forma considerável, mesmo não chovendo já algumas horas.


----------



## fablept (13 Mai 2012 às 17:15)

Por curiosidade, o registo da ondulação na aproximação de uma frente num sismometro..


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 17:19)

Muito curioso, o sismógrafo e a interacção do magnetismo do evento creio eu pois não será a vibração da terra 

Quanto a actualizações a run das 12h do GFS agrava a precipitação mas ao largo e não sobre as ilhas. A carta mais problematica é a seguinte:






Agora e devido aos últimos dias convém *Tomar Medidas*


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2012 às 17:24)

Knyght disse:


> Muito curioso, o sismógrafo e a interacção do magnetismo do evento creio eu pois não será a vibração da terra



Tanto a vibração causada pelo rebentação das ondas ou pelo vento, podem ter estes efeitos, e um especialista consegue reconhecer um e outro.


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

Em P. Delgada o céu está agora assim:



 


Soube por relatos de há pouco que em Santa Maria acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro.
 P.S. A procissão do Senhor Santo cristo está mesmo a sair do convento da Esperança em P. Delgada. Provavelmente irá ser com bastante água 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2012 às 17:50)

Uma análise mais completa da situação de amanhã nos Açores, no tópico de previsões:

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...po-modelos-maio-2012-a-6484-5.html#post328693


----------



## Snowy (13 Mai 2012 às 18:26)

O céu começa a ficar forrado e a sul já se vê o horizonte negro por aqui. O ambiente já "cheira" a tempo desagradável...

Neste momento, 19º e 83%hr e já cai alguns pingos mas ainda não chove


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 18:30)

Aqui já pinga na minha zona. Alguns pingos fortes.
As nuvens estão muito carregadas (escuras de azul). O vento também já s efaz sentir!


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 18:43)

Por aqui o dia ficou noite e já estou com chuva moderada...


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2012 às 19:31)

Por Ponta Delgada, sigo com chuva contínua fraca a moderada


----------



## dunio9 (13 Mai 2012 às 21:15)

Por aqui na vila das Lajes, vento ENE a 14 KPH, humidade a 87 %, céu muito nublado com 18 º C de temperatura, todavia ainda nao choveu durante todo o dia! abraço


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 21:23)

21:18h disse:
			
		

> Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Açores
> Acores - G. Oriental
> Vermelho	Precipitação	Precipitacao Forte.
> Válido entre 2012-05-13 19:00:00 e 2012-05-14 13:59:59 (hora UTC)
> ...



*Azor* não sei se responde a tua pergunta da parte da tarde...


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 21:25)

Knyght disse:


> *Azor* não sei se responde a tua pergunta da parte da tarde...



Boa tarde Knight

Sim responde!Agora responde. A minha questão foi que hoje durante a tarde penso que um alerta laranja era demasiado, porque a chuva apesar de ter sido contínua nem foi assim muito forte.
Mas sendo assim agora os avisos começam a ser válidos.
Resta saber é que tipo estado do tempo que se avizinha irá ser compatível com os avisos.

De qualquer forma os avisos estão dados! 

Obrigado, cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 21:48)

Esperemos que a chuva passe ao largo de momento estamos assim:







*Horário que todos os modelos apontam é entre as 03:00h e às 10:00h* Tal como foi referenciado nas cartas colocadas.

É esse o horário a ter tudo o cuidado.

*Tomar medidas*


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 21:52)

Knyght disse:


> Esperemos que a chuva passe ao largo de momento estamos assim:
> 
> 
> *Horário que todos os modelos apontam é entre as 03:00h e às 10:00h* Tal como foi referenciado nas cartas colocadas.
> ...



Esperemos que a maior parte passe ao lado. Por aqui sigo com alguns pingos fortes mas por enquanto só pingos. O céu está carregado!

A ver vamos...


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 22:06)

Boa noite

Trovoada de 6 feira passada na Cidade da Lagoa, em Sao Miguel 
 (foto de Emanuel Barcelos)



 




Por aqui por S. Miguel pingos fortes!


----------



## Snowy (13 Mai 2012 às 22:22)

"AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 18/2012

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia,e tendo em conta a previsão de condições de instabilidade extrema na região, espera-se precipitação contínua por vezes forte acompanhada de trovoadas, havendo ainda possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados. Assim, emite-se:
PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL No período entre as 20 horas locais de 2012-05-13 e as 15 horas locais de 14-05-2012 Precipitação Forte e Trovoadas Frequentes e Concentradas.
PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL No período entre as 00 horas locais de 2012-05-14 e as 18 horas locais de 14-05-2012 Precipitação Forte e Trovoadas Frequentes e Concentradas.
O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.
Recomenda-se particularmente aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação."

Agora já metem a possibilidade de tornados ao barulho...ou seja, tudo é possível...e espero que pouco também seja!

Em Ponta Delgada estamos com chuva fraca.


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 22:24)

Sigo já com raios lindos ao fundo para os lados de Santa Maria.

Vou tentar ver se consigo ter o "timming certo" para tirar uma boa foto.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2012 às 22:35)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Trovoada de 6 feira passada na Cidade da Lagoa, em Sao Miguel
> (foto de Emanuel Barcelos)



Excelente foto, Azor!

Parabéns ao Emanuel Barcelos.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2012 às 22:44)

Começou um pouco mais cedo do que esperava


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2012 às 22:48)

Azor disse:


> Sigo já com raios lindos ao fundo para os lados de Santa Maria.
> 
> Vou tentar ver se consigo ter o "timming certo" para tirar uma boa foto.
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Azor, tirar fotos a uma trovoada não é fácil. Não sei que máquina tens nem se sabes como fotografar raios. Se não és "grande especialista" nessa matéria, aconselho-te a gravares e depois mais tarde sempre podes tirar um print screen aos raios que aparecem no vídeo. É óbvio que fica com pior qualidade do que se fosse mesmo uma fotografia, mas assim tens a possibilidade de teres um vídeo e umas fotos. Bons raios


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 23:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Azor, tirar fotos a uma trovoada não é fácil. Não sei que máquina tens nem se sabes como fotografar raios. Se não és "grande especialista" nessa matéria, aconselho-te a gravares e depois mais tarde sempre podes tirar um print screen aos raios que aparecem no vídeo. É óbvio que fica com pior qualidade do que se fosse mesmo uma fotografia, mas assim tens a possibilidade de teres um vídeo e umas fotos. Bons raios



Olá Duarte,

Tenho algumas noções sim 
Mas neste momento elas estão ainda ao longe (raios) mas já se ouve o estrondo em terra, e por isso é algo dificil conseguir ainda alguma coisa de jeito, por isso vou esperar a ver se elas se aproximam mais de terra para assim poder gravá-las em vídeo já que tirar fotos dessa forma é sempre algo complicado.

Por agora sigo com alguma chuva fraca, a temperatura tb desceu um pouco e a meio canal para Santa Maria lindos e bonitos raios ramificados e que parecem cair no mar.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Vince disse:


> Começou um pouco mais cedo do que esperava



Certamente que o efeito orográfico poderá ser importante neste evento. Com montanhas de 1000 mts (S. Miguel) e declives fortes, toda a atenção deverá ser dadas às zonas das ribeiras.


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 23:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Certamente que o efeito orográfico poderá ser importante neste evento. Com montanhas de 1000 mts (S. Miguel) e declives fortes, toda a atenção deverá ser dadas às zonas da ribeiras.



Por agora estamos com ecos de trovoadas e relâmpagos que caiem no mar, visíveis de terra, alguns pingos grossos também e vento, mas não sei se ela já passou ou se está passando. Estou algo confuso, alguém me ajuda? Obrigado! 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2012 às 23:45)

Azor disse:


> Por agora estamos com ecos de trovoadas e relâmpagos que caiem no mar, visíveis de terra, alguns pingos grossos também e vento, mas não sei se ela já passou ou se está passando. Estou algo confuso, alguém me ajuda? Obrigado!
> 
> Cumprimentos.



A convecção irá surgir de Sul para Norte, mas sem local definido.


----------



## David sf (13 Mai 2012 às 23:45)

Azor disse:


> Por agora estamos com ecos de trovoadas e relâmpagos que caiem no mar, visíveis de terra, alguns pingos grossos também e vento, mas não sei se ela já passou ou se está passando. Estou algo confuso, alguém me ajuda? Obrigado!
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Deverá estar a começar agora, segundo os modelos, a fase mais complicada deverá ocorrer entre a meia noite e as nove da manhã, no grupo oriental, e durante a manhã e início de tarde no grupo central.


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 23:49)

David sf disse:


> Deverá estar a começar agora, segundo os modelos, a fase mais complicada deverá ocorrer entre a meia noite e as nove da manhã, no grupo oriental, e durante a manhã e início de tarde no grupo central.



Obrigado David e Lousano 

Tenho notícia agora que deu um sismo na cidade da R. Grande aqui em S. Miguel, grau IV-V mas não sei se esta notícia é verdadeira mas já confirmo!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 23:56)

Realmente deu um abalo. Isto não estava nos planos lol.

Grau III-IV duração de 15 segundos.

Cumprimentos!


http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

Bem...

Se um alerta laranja de trovoada é raro pelos Açores então dois num espaço de três dias é obra!


----------



## marco_antonio (14 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

ta rijo por ai


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:03)

Há pouco em P. Delgada.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=404043889619046


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 00:04)

Azor disse:


> Realmente deu um abalo. Isto não estava nos planos lol.
> 
> Grau III-IV duração de 15 segundos.
> 
> ...



pois realmente, nós açoreanos, infelizmente possuimos a sempre presente necessidade de estar preparados para eventos deste tipo! Aqui na Terceira, Lajes, por enquanto sem chuva. abraço


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 00:04)

Sem radar é sempre muito difícil de avaliar aonde está a chover mais.

Mas falando do infravermelho de satélite:






As cores correspondem à temperatura das nuvens, quanto mais altas, mais frias estão, e o verde corresponde a -60º, portanto indicam a localização das fortes correntes ascendentes que neste caso correspondem a uma altitude de 10km, geralmente a zona aonde aparecem os overshooting tops. As correntes descendentes com a chuva andarão algures pelos lados, mas sem radar não dá para saber. 

As nuvens altas no infravermelho entranto vão crescendo e espraiando para os lados, mas nos seus bordos é relativamente inocente, trata-se das nuvens altas das bigornas dos cumulonimbus que podem ainda estar a bastante distância da parte mais activa das células, eventualmente com alguma chuva fraca ou moderada.

Pelo satélite já se formaram  sucessivamente 3 células ao lado de Santa Maria, e a São Miguel apenas está a chegar a tal nebulosidade lateral para já.

Mas precisamos de mais alguns frames de satélite para perceber se parte mais activa das células depois ainda chegam a São Miguel ou se passam ligeiramente a Oeste. Ao longo do dia o eixo em que as células se vão formando também pode mudar.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:09)

Neste preciso momento, está a ser lançado o fogo de artifício da festa do Senhor Santo Cristo em P.Delgada que é literalmente "apagado" pelos relâmpagos, de acordo com informação no Info Açores...


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2012 às 00:09)

*Atenção!!!*












Se os cálculos dos satélites tiverem corretos...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2012 às 00:13)

Há 13 minutos:






Fonte: SAT24

Parece que será a parte ocidental de S.Miguel que está mais exposta à convecção procedente de sul/sudeste ...


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 00:13)

Knyght disse:


> *Atenção!!!*
> Se os cálculos dos satélites tiverem corretos...




Penso não valer a pena colocar imagens de satélite dessas quando hoje excepcionalmente (devido ao Invest92L) temos produtos de melhor qualidade para acompanhar a situação.

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL922012

http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-ti...m=4&img=1&vars=11111000000000000000000&loop=0


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:15)

Vince disse:


> Penso não valer a pena colocar imagens de satélite dessas quando hoje excepcionalmente (devido ao Invest92L) temos produtos de melhor qualidade para acompanhar a situação.
> 
> http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL922012
> 
> http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-ti...m=4&img=1&vars=11111000000000000000000&loop=0



Bom, o que eu posso relatar é que as trovoadas continuam e já está começando a chover com mais intensidade, mas até que não é assim muita.


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2012 às 00:15)

Os borbotões são enormes mas até agora não está a correr mal. Parece estar apenas a descarregar no mar.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 00:17)

Azor disse:


> Bom, o que eu posso relatar é que as trovoadas continuam e já está começando a chover com mais intensidade, mas até que não é assim muita.



Como disse mais acima, aí devem estar apenas a levar com a "bigorna", e não a parte mais activa das células. É preciso ir acompanhando as coisas com  atenção mas com calma também.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:17)

Chove com mais intensidade pela minha zona... Trovoadas ainda a rebentarem pelo mar mas ecoando e estremecendo em terra com as janelas.


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2012 às 00:17)

Azor disse:


> Bom, o que eu posso relatar é que as trovoadas continuam e já está começando a chover com mais intensidade, mas até que não é assim muita.



A trovoada anda entre S.Maria e S.Miguel..ainda consegui ver alguns relampagos interessantes junto ao aeroporto 

Sismos, trovoada, chuva, alertas vermelhos meteorológicos.. noite intensa


----------



## Lousano (14 Mai 2012 às 00:18)

Vince disse:


>



Pela sequência de imagens parece que a linha mais activa vai em direcção ao grupo central.


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 00:23)

Por Ponta Delgada, só esporadicamente ouço relâmpagos e a chuva está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2012 às 00:25)

Neste sistemas normalmente depois de bem carregado o céu um forte trovão dá inicio as chuvas fortes.


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 00:25)

Knyght disse:


> *Atenção!!!*
> 
> Se os cálculos dos satélites tiverem corretos...



Podias explicar melhor o teu comentário se faz favor. abraço


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:31)

Águaria forte pela minha zona!

Mas isto não vai embora de uma vez??? Siga daqui pra fora de uma vez lol


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2012 às 00:32)

Se começar a chover com a intensidade calculada pelos satélites, sendo a primeira eumetsat e a segunda goes a quantidade de precipitação atingirá valores elevados sobre a ilha de ponta delgada.

Ambas as imagens é de cálculos através da medida dos satélites.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:33)

> Proteção Civil: Aviso de chuva forte, trovoadas e tornados - retificada
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia,e tendo em conta a previsão de condições de instabilidade extrema na região, espera-se precipitação contínua por vezes forte acompanhada de trovoadas, havendo ainda possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados.
> 
> ...



Tornados????


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:34)

Knyght disse:


> Se começar a chover com a intensidade calculada pelos satélites, sendo a primeira eumetsat e a segunda goes a quantidade de precipitação atingirá valores elevados sobre a ilha de ponta delgada.
> 
> Ambas as imagens é de cálculos através da medida dos satélites.



Knight não é "ilha" de P. Delgada mas sim Cidade de P. Delgada  Mas n te preocupes. Eu percebi 

Por aqui chuva forte!


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 00:39)

Azor disse:


> Águaria forte pela minha zona!
> 
> Mas isto não vai embora de uma vez??? Siga daqui pra fora de uma vez lol



haha, isto vai durar e vem a caminho daqui...


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 00:41)

Knyght disse:


> Se começar a chover com a intensidade calculada pelos satélites, sendo a primeira eumetsat e a segunda goes a quantidade de precipitação atingirá valores elevados sobre a ilha de ponta delgada.
> 
> Ambas as imagens é de cálculos através da medida dos satélites.


 ok obrigado knyght


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:42)

dunio9 disse:


> haha, isto vai durar e vem a caminho daqui...



Sim vizinho, ela está quase aí. E está para breve.
Gostava era também de saber como anda o tempo em Santa Maria. Uma pena não haver aqui ninguém desta ilha para relatar o estado do tempo igualmente...

Segue a chuva..mas não muito forte.


----------



## rbsmr (14 Mai 2012 às 00:47)

Do centro de Furacões de Miami:

SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
140 PM EDT SAT MAY 12 2012

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

A NON-TROPICAL LOW OVER THE EASTERN ATLANTIC ABOUT 400 MILES
SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN AZORES ISLANDS HAS DEVELOPED THUNDERSTORM
ACTIVITY NEAR THE CENTER DURING THE PAST 24 HOURS. THERE IS SOME
POTENTIAL FOR ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT AS THE SYSTEM MOVES LITTLE
DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...AND THE LOW HAS A MEDIUM
CHANCE...40 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE
DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. ADDITIONAL SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER
OUTLOOKS WILL BE ISSUED ON THIS SYSTEM LATER TODAY OR SUNDAY...IF
NECESSARY.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2012 às 00:47)

Meteogramas GFS:

Ponta Delgada (86 mm de precipitação entre as 00h00 e as 12h00)

Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:49)

Gerofil disse:


> Meteogramas GFS:
> 
> Ponta Delgada (86 mm de precipitação entre as 00h00 e as 12h00)
> 
> Angra do Heroísmo



Desculpe? Isto é uma previsão certo? Uma estimativa right?


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2012 às 00:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Meteogramas GFS:
> 
> Ponta Delgada (86 mm de precipitação entre as 00h00 e as 12h00)
> 
> Angra do Heroísmo



Das 03 às 06h a previsão GFS é de *41.6*

Previsões actualizadas *Azor*...


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:51)

Knyght disse:


> Das 03 às 06h a previsão GFS é de *41.6*
> 
> Previsões actualizadas *Azor*...



Obrigado Knight vamos esperar para ver!


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2012 às 00:53)

A carta de maior intensidade do GFS run 18h:


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 00:55)

Knyght disse:


> A carta de maior intensidade do GFS run 18h:
> 
> 
> Ou seja? O pior ainda está por vir?


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 00:57)

Knyght disse:


> A carta de maior intensidade do GFS run 18h:



O David já tinha posto a mesma carta no tópico de previsões, mas com maior resolução, e a avaliar pela localização destas primeiras células, parece um cenário plausível. 






Mas nesta altura o mais importante é acompanhar satélite (que radar infelizmente não há) pois modelos nunca acertam em tudo.


----------



## figueira (14 Mai 2012 às 01:00)

Boa noite pois ja era de esperar este agravamento penso que sera de acompanhar com muita atenção este fenomeno metreologico que na minha opinião devido as quantidades de percipitação previstas para as procimas horas podera ser muito perigoso


----------



## Snowy (14 Mai 2012 às 01:00)

Nem vale a pena entrar em pânico, é das tais coisas que não podemos controlar e só temos que esperar que corra pelo melhor e que na pior das hipóteses só dê trabalho a limpar os estragos e nada de mais. Os açoreanos já estão preparados e habituados a tudo um pouco, se bem que tudo num só fim-de-semana...é obra! Mãe Natureza está cheia de força

Aqui em P.Delgada a chuva acalmou e não se está a ouvir trovoada.


Pronto, eu a dizer que não se ouve a trovoada e ela aparece.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 01:03)

Snowy disse:


> Nem vale a pena entrar em pânico, é das tais coisas que não podemos controlar e só temos que esperar que corra pelo melhor e que na pior das hipoteses só dê trabalho a limpar os estragos e nada de mais. Os açoreanos já estão preparados e habituados a tudo um pouco, se bem que tudo num só fim-de-semana...é obra! Mãe Natureza está cheia de força
> 
> Aqui em P.Delgada a chuva acalmou e não se está a ouvir trovoada.



Agora aqui deu uma forte trovoada Snowy. No mar mas viu se bem os fortes raios e o barulho chega bem aqui. Nem quero imaginar quando elas estiverem por cima da ilha...


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 01:07)

Por aqui na Ilha Terceira, mais do mesmo céu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação e trovoada por enquanto...! Até amanha e boa noite a todos e que corra tudo bem!


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2012 às 01:07)

Snowy disse:


> Nem vale a pena entrar em pânico, é das tais coisas que não podemos controlar e só temos que esperar que corra pelo melhor e que na pior das hipoteses só dê trabalho a limpar os estragos e nada de mais. Os açoreanos já estão preparados e habituados a tudo um pouco, se bem que tudo num só fim-de-semana...é obra! Mãe Natureza está cheia de força
> 
> Aqui em P.Delgada a chuva acalmou e não se está a ouvir trovoada.



É por isso que é importante os avisos terem antecedência mesmo que saiam por vezes furados, o desimpedir cursos de água, proteger entradas de cursos em parques subterrâneos, verificar possíveis riscos de desabamentos, seriamente pensar nos riscos que a habitação apresenta devem ser cautelas a ter em conta o mais cedo possível. Se os cursos de água tivessem desimpedidos quando foi o temporal de 20 de Fevereiro, os parques fechados, não teríamos tantas mortes no Funchal. Prevenção no nosso país é para tolos, depois é limpar estragos...


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 01:10)

Bom eu também fico por aqui!

Reporto Fortes Trovoadas!

Espero que tudo corra bem nesta noite complicada.

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 01:13)

Knyght disse:


> É por isso que é importante os avisos terem antecedência mesmo que saiam por vezes furados, o desimpedir cursos de água, proteger entradas de cursos em parques subterrâneos, verificar possíveis riscos de desabamentos, seriamente pensar nos riscos que a habitação apresenta devem ser cautelas a ter em conta o mais cedo possível. Se os cursos de água tivessem desimpedidos quando foi o temporal de 20 de Fevereiro, os parques fechados, não teríamos tantas mortes no Funchal. Prevenção no nosso país é para tolos, depois é limpar estragos...



Concordo. Mas na minha opinião, isso deve-se ao desconhecimento das pessoas em geral relativamente à complexidade de previsão meteorológica. Mais facilmente as pessoas ignoram os avisos se o anterior não corresponder à realidade. Da mesma forma, são ignorados os avisos que foram de facto úteis.


----------



## Snowy (14 Mai 2012 às 01:31)

Orion disse:


> Concordo. Mas na minha opinião, isso deve-se ao desconhecimento das pessoas em geral relativamente à complexidade de previsão meteorológica. Mais facilmente as pessoas ignoram os avisos se o anterior não corresponder à realidade. Da mesma forma, são ignorados os avisos que foram de facto úteis.



Verdade, em Portugal tem-se muito a tendência em só aprender depois do mal feito 

Regra geral as pessoas aqui estão habituadas e têm cuidado mas se os serviços públicos não fazem a sua parte...aqueles troncos todos que correram pelas ribeiras nas últimas chuvadas não caíram do céu com a chuva de certeza! Também infelizmente muitas pessoas vivem em locais propícios a inundações e só não houve vítimas porque souberam procurar abrigo noutro sítio a tempo e horas. É o mais importante e é sobretudo para isso que devem servir os avisos. Inundações quando não se pode evitar limpa-se, paciência.

Por P.Delgada neste momento continua na mesma, chuva fraca e alguma trovoada.

Uma boa noite a todos e que corra tudo pelo melhor


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 01:34)

Para já parece estar a correr bem, a zona activa parece estar estacionária (deve corresponder à zona de divergência que referi no tópico de previsões) onde se vão desenvolvendo as células, ligeiramente a leste de Santa Maria (que não vem na imagem) e sul de São Miguel.  Alguma sorte até agora, a calhar em cima duma ilha seria complicado. Vamos ver como evolui nas próximas horas.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mai 2012 às 01:36)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa (S. Miguel) já se começam a ouvir estrondos vindos de longe e 'clarões' de vez em quando. Está a chuviscar...


----------



## Hazores (14 Mai 2012 às 01:40)

Boa noite,

Estes últimos dias aqui nos Açores, para quem gosta de meteorologia tem sido dias loucos, com tudo o que se possa imaginar....

A instabilidade verificada neste momento na amosfera é qualquer coisa que não me passaria na cabeça à 3/4 dias atrás (muito menos a previsão de tornados nos Açores!)

Espero, sinceramente, que as descargas maiores de água ocorram no mar, pois os solos não mais capacidade de retenção de àgua, para terem um ideia nos últimos 3 dias, na ilha de são jorge foram registados sempre valores superiores a 100 mm.

Pela zona Oeste da ilha terceira, tudo calmo, apenas o céu forrado.

só mais uma nota, todos os níveis da protecção cívil estão em alerta.


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 02:00)

Azor disse:


> Tornados????



Só a título de curiosidade... quais são as medidas típicas a seguir no caso de ocorrerem tornados?


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mai 2012 às 02:10)

Lagoa (São Miguel  
 Verifica-se no momento precipitação e relampagos intensos (luz) e trovoes bem estrondosos!


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 02:11)

Afgdr disse:


> Lagoa (São Miguel
> Verifica-se no momento precipitação e relampagos intensos (luz) e trovoes bem estrondosos!



Situação idêntica por PDL


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 02:15)

Orion disse:


> Só a título de curiosidade... quais são as medidas típicas a seguir no caso de ocorrerem tornados?



Relativamente à divulgação da possibilidade da ocorrência de possíveis tornados por parte da Proteção Civil, estou dividido. Se por um lado, a divulgação da informação é essencial para salvaguardar a população, por outro a raridade dos avisos em questão, bem como a parca informação disponibilizada (não tenho conhecimento dos procedimentos a tomar no caso de tornados) poderão causar preocupações desnecessárias.


----------



## Hazores (14 Mai 2012 às 02:25)

Pelas últimas duas imagens de satélite disponiveis em 

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/pro...2/4KMIRIMG/2012AL92_4KMIRIMG_201205140045.GIF

dá a ideia que o centro activo ao largo de são miguel diminui  bastante a sua actividade, o que não quer dizer que ele não se regenere outra vez.

Ps: se estiver errado por favor corrijam-me


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 02:28)

Por Ponta Delgada, a chuva já parou mas os trovões são constantes. A luz esteve quase a "ir-se embora".


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 02:37)

Orion disse:


> Por Ponta Delgada, a chuva já parou mas os trovões são constantes. A luz esteve quase a "ir-se embora".



E serão em que direcção, oeste/sudoeste ?


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2012 às 02:40)

Acho que vem da direcção de nordeste..caiu um há pouco a menos de 500m de mim, mandou cá um estrondo.

Agora são uns atrás dos outros e a chuva começa a cair forte..


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 02:42)

fablept disse:


> Acho que vem da direcção de nordeste..caiu um há pouco a menos de 500m de mim, mandou cá um estrondo.
> 
> Agora são uns atrás dos outros e a chuva começa a cair forte..



Ok, então evoluem mesmo para aí também, o satélite tem mais de meia hora de atraso.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Mai 2012 às 02:44)

Gerofil disse:


> Meteogramas GFS:
> 
> Ponta Delgada (86 mm de precipitação entre as 00h00 e as 12h00)
> 
> Angra do Heroísmo



Boa noite,

Esperemos que não chova como o que aconteceu na semana passada (2ªFeira dia 07 de Maio) onde houve 300mm de precipitação (chuvas torrenciais) em apenas 12 horas na zona "Les Abymes" na ilha de Guadalupe.

300mm em 12 horas representa naquela zona da ilha quase 6 meses de chuva!!!!

Que tudo corra pelo melhor Amigos Açorianos....

O Continente está também a acompanhar a situação...

Cmps.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 02:51)

Hazores disse:


> Pelas últimas duas imagens de satélite disponiveis em
> 
> http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/pro...2/4KMIRIMG/2012AL92_4KMIRIMG_201205140045.GIF
> 
> ...



Sim, já não se vêm topos tão altos, que pode ser temporário, mas a diferença entre o azul clarinho e verde escuro no IR, não é muita, devem corresponder a partes activas. Pelas imagens diria que começa já a haver um desvio visível para noroeste de modo a não passar muito em São Miguel, mas a avaliar pelos relatos, talvez não.

(último frame das 01:15 utc)


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 02:53)

Vince disse:


> E serão em que direcção, oeste/sudoeste ?



Até agora a maioria dos relâmpagos tem vindo de oeste/sudoeste mas agora também de nordeste da cidade. Nos últimos vinte minutos houve um corte de luz.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:01)

Boa noite

Reporto por S. Miguel forte tempestade com trovoadas consecutivas e precipitação muito forte. Na estrada tive de parar agora o meu carro porque estava insuportavel conduzir.

Muitas baixas de luz também.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:10)

O Vince acha que isto ainda tem força para chegar à Terceira e restantes ilhas centrais?

Agradeço desde já!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:23)

Orion disse:


> Até agora a maioria dos relâmpagos tem vindo de oeste/sudoeste mas agora também de nordeste da cidade. Nos últimos vinte minutos houve um corte de luz.



Orion de que zona de P. Delgada estás reportando?
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 03:23)

À exceção de uns poucos relâmpagos a norte de Ponta Delgada reina a calmaria


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 03:24)

Azor disse:


> Orion de que zona de P. Delgada estás reportando?
> Cumprimentos!



São José


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:28)

Orion disse:


> São José



Passei há pouco por aí e estava insuportavel com muita trovoada, muita chuva e até baixas de luz. As tascas ao pé do Coliseu ficaram sem luz.

Parece que o pior já passou. Agora só se ouve ao longe os ecos das trovoadas e a chuva está a dimimuir.


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2012 às 03:29)

Alguem da vossa casa tem visibilidade para o Sul (Santa Maria), conseguem ver se ainda há trovoada?


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:30)

fablept disse:


> Alguem da vossa casa tem visibilidade para o Sul (Santa Maria), conseguem ver se ainda há trovoada?



Eu tenho porque vivo numa zona alta. 
Um minuto já vejo


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:34)

Fablet elas continuam, mas estão mais próximas de S. Miguel que de Santa Maria.
Para Santa Maria só vê a cor alaranjada de cortinas de água iluminada pelas luzes da cidade que deve ser chuva pelo mar. Para o lado da Barrosa está uma nuvem grande com luzes de trovoada mas sem barulho.

Não sei se este evento já terminou ou não...mas agora as coisas parece que estão mais calmas (pelo menos aqui na minha zona)

Cumprimentos!


----------



## LMCG (14 Mai 2012 às 03:34)

Boa noite,

Acabo de chegar a casa vindo da Povoação.
Quando passei pelas Furnas não havia electricidade... e os relâmpagos foram uma constante todo o caminho.

Sigo com 24,3mm aqui em Ponta Delgada (últimas 24H).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:38)

Trovoada desta noite em S. Miguel. (vídeo)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=428402793836860&set=vb.100000014301789&type=2&theater


----------



## mnascimento (14 Mai 2012 às 03:42)

Aqui pelo Faial está tranquilo. Apenas há meia hora atrás é que se via uns relâmpagos pelos lados de Santa Luzia (Ilha do Pico). Até ver o Faial será das ilhas menos propicias a tal.

Qualquer info relevante colocarei aqui.

Abraços,
Marco Nascimento


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:43)

Reporto novamente chuva torrencial aqui pela minha zona


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2012 às 03:44)

Por Ponta Delgada recomeça a chover. Ouço também rajadas de vento.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 03:48)

O aguaceiro foi forte mas já parou. São rápidos e imprevisiveís.
Noto também que o vento está a soprar.


----------



## anapaula22 (14 Mai 2012 às 03:49)

aqui continua nublado,mas a chuva parou e não há sinais de trovoada


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 03:56)

Bom dia a todos,

Esta é a minha primeira mensagem neste forum e registei-me há poucos minutos. Apesar de ser leitor/visitante assíduo de tudo o que se escreve neste espaço dou, obviamente, destaque aos eventos meteorológicos nas ilhas.

Vou aproveitar a minha primeira participação para reportar que na costa sul da ilha Terceira (va lá... sudeste) está tudo relativamente calmo. Alguns chuviscos, mas coisa incipiente. Sei que na costa este e até no centro de Angra já caíram alguns aguaceiros abundantes, mas intermitentes. De trovoada, até agora, nada.

Os meus cumprimentos a todos os que preenchem este espaço com muita informação de qualidade e quantidade.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 04:00)

Trovoada desta noite em São Miguel. Vale a pena ver


----------



## slbfever (14 Mai 2012 às 04:10)

Boa noite. Na Povoação tem estado muito calmo, apenas a electricidade que faltou durante uns 30 min. Neste momento, dá a sensação de se estar a formar células pois o vento começou a soprar e pequenos fracos relâmpagos de vez em quanto a leste-sudeste.


----------



## mnascimento (14 Mai 2012 às 04:13)

Boas noites novamente.
Pelo Faial levanta-se algum vento. Já se ouve os cabos dos iates a bater nos mastros (estou a sensivelmente a 450 metros +- da marina da Horta). 

Cumprimentos,
Marco Nascimento


----------



## slbfever (14 Mai 2012 às 04:25)

Relâmpago intenso avistado agora a sul da Povoação.


----------



## slbfever (14 Mai 2012 às 04:26)

slbfever disse:


> Relâmpago intenso avistado agora a sul da Povoação.



Provavelmente a chegada da tal célula forte prevista pelas 4am....já se está a ouvir a trovoada!


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 04:29)

O vídeo a partir do minuto 1:46 é impressionante.
Acrescento que, por aqui, o vento cresceu de intensidade e já "assobia", com algumas rajadas quiçá desagradáveis, se a minha percepção geográfica não me engana, de Este.
De chuva e trovoada, ainda nada.
O mar está alteroso e já se assemelha a um dia rigoroso de inverno.

EDIT: Começaram os aguaceiros.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 05:15)

Além do vídeo deixo aqui mais este registo.
Trovoada na costa norte de S. Miguel (raio na zona da Ribeirinha, Concelho da Ribeira Grande)

(Foto de Emanuel Costa)




 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...94023224.40057.193419577363429&type=1&theater

Raio no Cabo da Vila (Santa Cruz - Lagoa)




 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...24769462.20351.100003257963150&type=1&theater

Raio no Cabo da Vila, Santa Cruz, Lagoa.



 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...24769462.20351.100003257963150&type=3&theater

Sigo com aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Alguns relâmpagos fracos pelo céu.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 05:38)

Em resposta às photos: Holy sh... crap!!!!
Retirei isto, há poucos minutos, do wunderground .


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 05:51)

Olá Kamikaze
Vocês agora devem de estar levando com ela.

Algum sinal de trovoada por aí também?


Aqui deixo mais uma foto da trovoada de hoje á noite por S. Miguel. Esta é na Vila das Capelas.



 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...94023224.40057.193419577363429&type=3&theater


Por aqui estamos em regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e vento a soprar de Les-Sueste.

O Grupo Central que se prepare agora!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 05:57)

Bom dia Azor,

Para além do que escrevi alguns posts acima, nada de novo. Inclusivamente, está tudo estranhamente calmo. Incipientes aguaceiros e nada de trovoada. Por cima do Atlântico, de luz, só a rotação de um farol.
Esta acalmia não augura nada de bom...


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 06:02)

Kamikaze disse:


> Bom dia Azor,
> 
> Para além do que escrevi alguns posts acima, nada de novo. Inclusivamente, está tudo estranhamente calmo. Incipientes aguaceiros e nada de trovoada. Por cima do Atlântico, de luz, só a rotação de um farol.
> Esta acalmia não augura nada de bom...



Olha pelas imagens que tenho visto (http://www.meteogalicia.es/observac...ual.action?tipo=infravermella_cor&hora=ultima) Ela está por aí. Agora é esperar para ver o resultado.
Boa sorte, abraço


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 06:22)

Depois de ter escrito o último post, vi os primeiros relâmpagos por cima do Atlântico. Ainda inaudível, a trovoada, devido ao bater da ondulação nas rochas e, certamente, da distância. Sim, parece-me que está a chegar.

Se for como passou por aí, há muita gente que vai necessitar dessa sorte. Terrenos saturados de água que ainda não recuperaram da sexta/sábado, entulho e lama que foram deixados na berma das estradas, caminhos destruídos e grelhas de escoamento entupidas...

Um abraço,


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2012 às 07:28)

Nas run das 00h do GFS e do NAE apenas terá intensidade na terceira, sendo a maior parte da animação ao largo sul de São Miguel.


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mai 2012 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

Estou curioso por saber o que se esta a passar atualmente pelo grupo central dos Açores, a quase três horas que ninguém reporta...

Aqui na Madeira...

Acordamos com céu limpo, com nuvens altas a leste da ilha.

A mínima de hoje foi de 20,4ºC pelas 07:36h

A máx de ontem foi de 26,9ºC.

Hr atual 72%

Temp atual 22ºC a subir...

Ontem foi mais uma noite difícil de conciliar o sono... temp dentro de casa atual 23,8ºC.


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

Foi calmo até cerca das 7H50 (+ 1 hora no continente e Madeira), altura em que começou a chover. Chuva, essa, moderada mas que, até agora, 8H15, ainda não parou.
O céu está extremamente carregado de nuvens e, inclusivamente, mais escuro do que quando eram 6H00. No que toca a luminosidade natural, claro está.
De trovoadas, nada. Só mesmo muito ao longe e pelas 5H00. Como referi há alguns posts atrás.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mai 2012 às 09:23)

Kamikaze disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Foi calmo até cerca das 7H50 (+ 1 hora no continente e Madeira), altura em que começou a chover. Chuva, essa, moderada mas que, até agora, 8H15, ainda não parou.
> O céu está extremamente carregado de nuvens e, inclusivamente, mais escuro do que quando eram 6H00.
> ...



A partir de agora é só acumular precipitação... o pior será nas horas da manhã, penso que a tarde tende a desagravar... Boa sorte e espero que não se formem células com grande atividade convectivas... e passe todo ao largo... já que os solos estão saturados até não poder mais, nós aqui na ilha da Madeira sabemos bem o que é isso. Um big abraço deste ilheu...


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 09:38)

alex vieria disse:


> A partir de agora é só acumular precipitação... o pior será nas horas da manhã, penso que a tarde tende a desagravar... Boa sorte e espero que não se formem células com grande atividade convectivas... e passe todo ao largo... já que os solos estão saturados até não poder mais, nós aqui na ilha da Madeira sabemos bem o que é isso. Um big abraço deste ilheu...



É mesmo isso que temo... A emissão informativa da RTP-Açores já abriu com declarações de uma meteorologista a confirmar a forte possibilidade de essas células convectivas formarem-se. Infelizmente, não estou tão optimista para a tarde.
São 8H38 e a chuva continua firme.

Agradeço o abraço e retribuo, mas preferia uma poncha bem fresca para beber no Terreiro da Luta...  Tudo isto só para dizer que poncha + Terreiro da Luta + RVM é das melhores coisas da vida!


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 09:40)

Bom dia, Bem-vindo ao grupo kamikaze, por aqui na Terceira, foi uma noite relativamente calma na zona da Praia da Vitoria. Todavia o dia amanheceu com muita chuva e neste momento chove com intensidade, mas sem trovoada, abraco


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 09:46)

dunio9 disse:


> Bom dia, Bem-vindo ao grupo kamikaze, por aqui na Terceira, foi uma noite relativamente calma na zona da Praia da Vitoria. Todavia o dia amanheceu com muita chuva e neste momento chove com intensidade, mas sem trovoada, abraco



Obrigado dunio9.  É verdade, a chuva cresceu de intensidade e está quase a passar uma hora completa de chuva sem parar...


----------



## Hazores (14 Mai 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Mais um membro da  ilha terceira e de uma zona diferente, está apenas a faltar pessoal para a costa norte.

Pela zona oeste, está igual ao resto da ilha, chuva por vezes moderada e vento a soprar com alguma intensidade mas nada de trovoada.

Nas próximas horas, penso a instabilidade irá ser maior nas ilhas de São jorge, Pico e Faial, a Terceira e Graciosa poderão sofrer menos um pouco, isto tendo em conta o seu deslocamento nas últimas horas, como é possivel observar em http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/loop.asp?product=4kmirimg&storm_identifier=AL922012&starting_image=2012AL92_4KMIRIMG_201205140345.GIF . Mas como sabem a dinâmica da atmosfera nestas situações é tudo menos prevísivel...

chove agora com alguma intensidade


----------



## Hazores (14 Mai 2012 às 11:10)

Por agora chuva fraca e vento nada mais....

Em S.Miguel ocorreu um deslizamento de terras, mas nada de especial



> A Estrada Regional 9-1, entre a Vigia das Feteiras e a Vista do Rei, no Concelho de Ponta Delgada encontra-se interrompida nos dois sentidos devido a um deslizamento de terras. A data de reabertura ainda não está estabelecida


 via Facebook da Protecção Cívil Açores


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 11:29)

Por aqui tambem chuva fraca, mas muitas nuvens baixas e ceu muito carregado. Deixo aqui os dados do accuweather.com para a presente situacao. Segundo o mesmo estao previstos 19.2 mm de precipitacao aqui para a zona da praia da vitoria. 

Humidity: 100%
Pressure: 101.70 kPa
Cloud Cover: 95%
UV Index: 2
Dew Point: 16° C
Precipitation(1 hr): 1 mm
Visibility: 8 km
http://www.accuweather.com/en/pt/praia-da-vitoria/860224/current-weather/860224


----------



## dahon (14 Mai 2012 às 11:33)

Azor disse:


> Trovoada desta noite em São Miguel. Vale a pena ver
> 
> http://youtu.be/Sqr-Q-sR-oQ



Que brutalidade este video, com os phones nos ouvidos e se fechar os olhos parece que estamos lá. A qualidade do som é muito boa.
Os meus parabéns ao autor do video.


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2012 às 12:22)

Bom video.

De momento aponta tudo para desagravamento contudo como ainda está muito instável ficamos por *Estar preparado*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mai 2012 às 12:37)

Boa tarde, depois de uma noite com muita trovoada e chuva aqui na zona da Lagoa, eis que por agora brilha algum sol.


----------



## Hazores (14 Mai 2012 às 14:51)

Boa tarde, 

para já parece que o pior já tenha passado em todas as ilhas dos Açores, contudo a instabilidade continua podendo ocasionalmente ocorrer alguns aguaceiros ainda fortes.

Aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, o céu apresenta-se nublado, com chuviscos fracos mas com vento moderado.


----------



## ijv (14 Mai 2012 às 15:21)

Boa tarde, 
Antes de mais queria dar força ai aos nosso vizinhos dos Açores pois parece que não anda la muito bem por esses lados.

Estou aqui com umas duvidas em relação as temperaturas que temos neste momento na nossa ilha. Tenho uma pagina onde tenho os dados de todas as estações aqui, vejo que a temperatura mais elevada é da minha estação. Ela estará a reportar mal os valores ou é normal. Já estive a ver a temperatura com um termómetro que tenho aqui e da- valores aproximados.
Queria saber a vossa opinião.


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

Hazores disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> para já parece que o pior já tenha passado em todas as ilhas dos Açores, contudo a instabilidade continua podendo ocasionalmente ocorrer alguns aguaceiros ainda fortes.
> 
> Aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, o céu apresenta-se nublado, com chuviscos fracos mas com vento moderado.


, idem por estas bandas, muito nevoeiro, chuva fraca e vento com rajadas na casa dos 50 km/h. Todavia a instabilidade continua, o meteoalarm baixou o alerta vermelho para laranja.


----------



## Z13 (14 Mai 2012 às 16:01)

dahon disse:


> Que brutalidade este video, com os phones nos ouvidos e se fechar os olhos parece que estamos lá. A qualidade do som é muito boa.
> Os meus parabéns ao autor do video.









Muito bom!!! Fantástico!


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 16:13)

Boa tarde,

Raios na cidade da Lagoa, São Miguel



 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1327137192108.43642.1641288481&type=3&theater




 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1327137192108.43642.1641288481&type=3&theater





 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1327137192108.43642.1641288481&type=3&theater


Depois do temporal de ontem sigo com céu encoberto e aguaceiros.

Máxima de 17º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2012 às 16:16)

Hazores disse:


> Por agora chuva fraca e vento nada mais....
> 
> Em S.Miguel ocorreu um deslizamento de terras, mas nada de especial
> 
> via Facebook da Protecção Cívil Açores



Foto do Acoriano Oriental







Excelentes fotos que encontraste @Azor


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 16:19)

fablept disse:


> Foto do Acoriano Oriental
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ei caraças!!!  Isto é a rua que eu transito quase todos os dias quando vou à freguesia vizinha  A recta das Feteiras ficou assim???

Incrível! Tenho de ir ver isso! Deve ter sido por causa de uma grota que passa aí ao lado, quase que aposto!

Obrigado fablet. São fotos que mostram bem o que se viveu ontem por cá!

Abraço, cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 16:24)

Estrada entre Mosteiros e João Bom (Bretanha)S. Miguel.



 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...91211745.78423.215511588502709&type=1&theater


----------



## Hazores (14 Mai 2012 às 16:24)

fablept disse:


> Foto do Acoriano Oriental
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois não sei bem se estava a falar dessa situação, penso que são zonas distintas....



> Srpcba - Açores
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros Dos Açores informa que segundo a Secretaria Regional da Ciência Tecnologia e Equipamentos - SRCTE, se encontra interrompida, até nova avaliação pelo LREC, a Estrada Regional, junto à igreja dos Remédios, Ilha de São Miguel.
> Este troço manter-se-á intransitável, por questões de segurança, havendo a possibilidade de optar por percursos alternativos.
> Novos comunicados serão emitidos sempre que necessário.


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2012 às 16:25)

Isto é uma rua nos Açores? Nem fazia ideia... Faltam ai uns 50 metros de estrada... A ver se ninguém foi engolido pelo chão que desapareceu...


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 16:27)

Aqui segue o vídeo da tromba de água na ajuda da Bretanha em S. Miguel


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2012 às 16:30)

Agreste disse:


> Isto é uma rua nos Açores? Nem fazia ideia... Faltam ai uns 50 metros de estrada... A ver se ninguém foi engolido pelo chão que desapareceu...



Realmente um bom bocado de estrada desapareceu..imaginem a passar naquela estrada à noite a chover torrencialmente, foi uma sorte que notaram este buracão antes de haver uma desgraça!





Foto: CVARG


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 16:34)

Bom não encontro o vídeo anterior do mau tempo na cidade que foi colocado por isso vai aqui de novo a cheia nas Festas do Senhor Santo Cristo em P. Delgada



Trovoada por P. Delgada



 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46232947.35843.100003203085695&type=1&theater



Aqui uma análise aos raios do vídeo anterior que coloquei. Parece de facto que aconteceram 2 ocorrências, digo, o raio e o som, e ambos muito perto das casas. A câmera captou o que no vídeo não se ouviu. Estranho...


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2012 às 16:36)

fablept disse:


> Realmente um bom bocado de estrada desapareceu..imaginem a passar naquela estrada à noite a chover torrencialmente, foi uma sorte que notaram este buracão antes de haver uma desgraça!



Esta perspectiva impressiona um pouco mais. A estrada é de utilização corrente e ninguém teve azar. Ainda bem. A água escavou um belo canal, tal foi o caudal da cheia...


----------



## Snowy (14 Mai 2012 às 17:04)

fablept disse:


> Realmente um bom bocado de estrada desapareceu..imaginem a passar naquela estrada à noite a chover torrencialmente, foi uma sorte que notaram este buracão antes de haver uma desgraça!



Sorte com S GRANDE!!! Quem conhece aquela estrada sabe que metade do tempo está forrada de nevoeiro e só lá consegue transitar durante uma noite de nevoeiro quem conhece mesmo a estrada porque nem as placas se vê! No meio deste azar todo, já que essa estrada tinha que ruir, o timing foi perfeito e deu para se aperceberem antes que acontecesse uma tragédia.

Neste momento, chuva em Ponta Delgada, temp. 18º e 94%hr.


----------



## Snowy (14 Mai 2012 às 17:15)

Estava a ver o Imap Weather e está a formar-se bastanta nebulosidade sobre a ilha de S.Miguel e aparecem várias trovoadas concentradas no nordeste da ilha, pena não ter ninguém daquela zona no forum porque parece-me pelas imagens que por lá está pior do que aqui.

http://imapweather.com/fullscreen/?TEMP_UNITS=f&INIT_ZOOM=12&INIT_LAT=35.22&INIT_LON=-97.44&LANG=en


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 17:22)

Aqui mais um vídeo para juntar aos outros anteriores. Este é da tromba de água na Bretanha, S. Miguel e pelos vistos já foi notícia numa estação televisiva estrangeira qualquer.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2012 às 17:39)

*Off Topic: Jornalismo provinciano*

*Mau tempo provoca derrocada nos Açores*






A forte precipitação registada domingo à noite e hoje de madrugada na ilha açoriana de S. Miguel provocou uma derrocada na estrada que liga a Vigia das Feteiras à Vista do Rei, obrigando ao encerramento da via.

Fonte: Jornal SOL

Um dia destes vamos ver no Jornal Sol uma fotografia das Portas do Sol de Madrid a ilustrar a cidade de Lisboa ...


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 18:15)

Boa tarde,

Mais fotos sobre a Tromba de água em S. Miguel

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4010210940665.174261.1442984992&type=3


Gerofil, a mim essas coisas não me espantam, desde que já vi jornalistas (o que é mais grave) trocarem nomes de ilhas com nomes de cidades, nomes de vilas com nomes de praias e por aí vai...

Vozes de burro não bradam aos céus 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2012 às 18:42)

Atenção: novas células estão a crescer a norte de S.Miguel, seguindo em direcção ao Grupo Central (Ilha Terceira) ...

Imagem SAT24

Presença de actividade eléctrica pelo bordo oriental, segundo o iMapWeather


----------



## rbsmr (14 Mai 2012 às 18:58)

Boas notícias de Miami relativamente ao tempo nos Açores:
SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
130 PM EDT MON MAY 14 2012

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A NON-TROPICAL LOW ABOUT
450 MILES SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN AZORES ISLANDS REMAINS MINIMAL. ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE NOT CONDUCIVE FOR
DEVELOPMENT...AND THE SYSTEM HAS A LOW CHANCE...NEAR 0 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. NO ADDITIONAL SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOKS ON THIS SYSTEM ARE ANTICIPATED. ROUTINE ISSUANCE OF THE ATLANTIC TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK WILL BEGIN ON 1 JUNE 2012.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mai 2012 às 19:09)

Aqui na Ilha Terceira, Praia da Vitória chove neste momento com muita intensidade!


----------



## Hugois (14 Mai 2012 às 19:30)

Bem este Sao pedro e mesmo egoista em vez de mandar um pouco de agua para ca que bem precisamos ... manda tudo para os açores, os pobres dos habitantes já nao podem com agua e continua a chover... e triste os desequilíbrios que se verificam atualmente... temperatura máxima de hoje 30.00ºC  com noites a rondar os 24ºC para dormir e uma tortura...inverno volta pra nos  Força açorianos, e que isso ai melhore depressa


----------



## LMCG (14 Mai 2012 às 19:44)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Foi uma noite muito atarefada...
Tinha acabado de chegar da Povoação e ás 4h30 tive de voltar para os Graminhais...
O Parque Eólico desligado, linhas disparadas, perda de comunicações, etc. só me deitei quase ao meio-dia (acordei agora)!
Estas trovoadas são um espetáculo da natureza mas trazem muita desgraça!

Sigo com 30,5 mm acumulados nas últimas 24H.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 20:04)

Azor disse:


> Aqui uma análise aos raios do vídeo anterior que coloquei. Parece de facto que aconteceram 2 ocorrências, digo, o raio e o som, e ambos muito perto das casas. A câmera captou o que no vídeo não se ouviu. Estranho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mai 2012 às 20:27)

Boa tarde pessoas,

Esta manhã, a chuva prevaleceu umas boas 3 horas ininterruptamente e de forma abundante, mas acabou por acalmar ao final da manhã. Nas estradas, apenas alguns lençóis de água e o entulho, lama, troncos e alguns carros deixados na berma, resultantes dos eventos do dia 11/12, acabaram por permanecer nos seus locais sem complicações.

Neste momento, na zona sul/sueste, o céu mantém-se muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos e intermitentes. O vento continua moderado a soprar predominantemente do quadrante de leste (isto a "olhómetro").

*Anuncio, igualmente, que a maior parte de todo o dispositivo de emergência que esteve de prevenção foi desmobilizado, sensivelmente, a meio desta tarde.* Merecidamente, já que o cansaço era mais que muito...

Algumas pessoas optaram por não ir trabalhar hoje, algumas crianças ficaram em casa e, quanto a mim, ainda tentei segurar a namorada na cama depois da minha noite de alerta, mas ela vendeu-se ao capitalismo.

Soube que, neste momento, na Praia da Vitória, chove torrencialmente e algumas pessoas já estão de esfregona na mão.
Por aqui, de regresso ao tasco, ainda nada de chuva torrencial. Nem chove de todo...

Cordiais saudações e bom jantar,


----------



## LMCG (14 Mai 2012 às 20:31)

Azor disse:


> Azor disse:
> 
> 
> > Aqui uma análise aos raios do vídeo anterior que coloquei. Parece de facto que aconteceram 2 ocorrências, digo, o raio e o som, e ambos muito perto das casas. A câmera captou o que no vídeo não se ouviu. Estranho...
> ...


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 20:34)

LMCG disse:


> Azor disse:
> 
> 
> > Boa tarde Azor,
> ...


----------



## LMCG (14 Mai 2012 às 21:10)

Azor disse:


> LMCG disse:
> 
> 
> > Olá Luís Guilherme e obrigado pela tua rápida resposta.
> ...


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 21:50)

LMCG disse:


> Azor disse:
> 
> 
> > Boa noite Azor,
> ...


----------



## LMCG (14 Mai 2012 às 22:17)

Azor disse:


> LMCG disse:
> 
> 
> > Boa noite Luís
> ...


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mai 2012 às 23:38)

ijv disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Antes de mais queria dar força ai aos nosso vizinhos dos Açores pois parece que não anda la muito bem por esses lados.
> 
> Estou aqui com umas duvidas em relação as temperaturas que temos neste momento na nossa ilha. Tenho uma pagina onde tenho os dados de todas as estações aqui, vejo que a temperatura mais elevada é da minha estação. Ela estará a reportar mal os valores ou é normal. Já estive a ver a temperatura com um termómetro que tenho aqui e da- valores aproximados.
> Queria saber a vossa opinião.



Boa noite,

IJV, eu considero que a tua temperatura esta algo inflacionada, verifiquei agora todas as temperaturas das estações meteorológicas existentes na RAM, amadoras e oficiais e verificou que a tua esta completamente desfaçada do resto a mais próxima é da Quinta Grande mesmo assim a diferença é de 2ºC, mas devido que a tua altitude é de 800 mts de alt no meio entre o pico Arrieiro e o mar, e mesmo assim o Arrieiro esta nos 19,5ºC.

Mas também reparei que a tua humidade é baixissima esta nos 10%? é um dado interessante, no Arriero esta nos 35% que é a humidade mais baixa da ilha neste preciso momento. Parece que tens um *efeito vácuo*... lolol 

Acho estranho, mas todo é possível a não ser que no vale onde moras existe um embolsamento de ar quente retido, mas nesta hora da noite já deveria haver descido pelo vale abaixo.

É uma questão de se verificar com o colega da Camacha que se encontra na mesma latitude, mesmo assim a realidade topográfica dele é muito diferente devido que não possui grandes bloqueios orográficos, enquanto a ti, estas inserido num vale em forma de V muito apertado e talvez ficou ar quente retido no Curral das Freiras resultante de um dia cálido, criando uma espécie de barragem.

Temp atual: 21,7ºC
Hr: 80%
vento nulo
 Céu limpo atualmente

Ambiente atual é abafado mais um noite que será difícil de adormecer, ainda por cima foi a praia, como diz os Madeirenses, "chapeu" toca sofrer as consequência pós praia.

A temperatura do mar estava ótima uns 22ºC, parecia julho-agosto. Com ondas de um metro.

Já amanha pela noite desce 2ºC a mínima ainda bem.


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 23:49)

LMCG disse:


> Azor disse:
> 
> 
> > Boa noite Azor,
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 00:12)

Boa noite a todos,

Aqui na costa Sul/Sueste, às 22H59, fez um enorme trovão. Completamente inesperado dado o tempo calmo que se fazia sentir. O céu estava nublado, mas com indícios de estar a abrir e, reafirmo, muito calmo.

Soube agora, que, no centro de Angra do Heroísmo está a trovejar bastante e já com alguma violência.

Nesta zona, começam a cair os primeiros pingos de chuva.

Cá vamos nós... Outra vez?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## dunio9 (15 Mai 2012 às 00:25)

Bem, por aqui na vila das Lajes depois de chuva abundante, neste momento tempo nublado, sem chuva e trovoada, mas palpita-me que isto ainda não acabou....


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2012 às 00:26)

A madrugada pode realmente ser de bastante actividade convectiva pela Terceira. Muitas formações formaram-se a nordeste e seguem agora para sueste, com elevado potencial eléctrico.

iMapWeather


----------



## Afgdr (15 Mai 2012 às 01:05)

Boa noite!
Aqui na Lagoa não há registos nem de trovoada nem de precipitação. 
Parece-me que hoje vai ser uma noite calma! 

Até amanhã.


----------



## Hazores (15 Mai 2012 às 01:36)

Boa noite,

a 12Km de angra não consigo nem ouvir nem ver qualquer trovão. Por aqui apenas chuva fraca que cai de uma forma persistente e contínua...

Tenho esperança que a maior parte das células passem ao lado da ilha....vamos aguardar


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 03:18)

Boas noites,

Neste momento são visíveis clarões de relâmpagos na costa Sul/Sueste (para os que ainda não sabem onde estou) da Ilha Terceira. Esperei para ver se a visão periférica não me tinha enganado e não tinha confundido com o farol e, sim, confirma-se. Não consigo ver os raios, mas os clarões são bastante proeminentes.

O céu encontra-se encoberto, vento bonançoso e parou de chuviscar há cerca de 20/30 minutos.

Hazores, aquando do meu anterior post, a trovoada limitou-se ao tal grande trovão e dois pequenos e distantes. No centro de Angra, a coisa limitou-se a 15 ou 20 minutos, mas com mais chuva do que no local onde me encontro.

Se algo de registo suceder (e eu acordar ) irei reportar aqui.
Agora vou apreciar um pouco do espectáculo de luzes e depois fazer uma sorna.

Mui' respeitosos cumprimentos,


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 07:55)

Bom dia,

Assim acordou hoje a costa sul da ilha, com Funchal e Câmara de Lobos no fundo...

A temperatura diminui 2,2ºC em comparação com ontem







Fonte: Michael Ian Aguiar - Facebook

Céu Limpo atualmente
Temp atual: 19,5ºC
Hr:79%
Vento 9,8km/h de NO


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, a noite acabou por ser calma com aguaceiros fracos, o vento oscilou entre o fraco e o bonançoso. O céu apresenta-se, nesta zona, nublado, mas a dar indícios de boas abertas muito em breve, espero eu.

Aqui fica uma foto presente com vista do Castelinho sobre o Porto das Pipas e a baía de Angra. Atente-se, por favor, na alegria da gaivota por ver a luz do sol ao fim de tantos dias...
P.S. - A foto actualizou e a gaivota pisgou-se.


----------



## ijv (15 Mai 2012 às 11:00)

Bom dia, Por aqui sigo ainda com 28,6ºC neste momento, menos 2 graus que ontem. o Céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com nuvens bem altar. No Funchal pelo que se vê cá de cima, encontra-se com algumas nuvens altas

Temp actual - 28,4ºC
Humidade - 10%
Gostava que alguem me esclarecesse o post que perguntei ontem aqui


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 12:17)

ijv disse:


> Bom dia, Por aqui sigo ainda com 28,6ºC neste momento, menos 2 graus que ontem. o Céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com nuvens bem altar. No Funchal pelo que se vê cá de cima, encontra-se com algumas nuvens altas
> 
> Temp actual - 28,4ºC
> Humidade - 10%
> Gostava que alguem me esclarecesse o post que perguntei ontem aqui



viste o meu post mais acima... talvez seja por isso.

Sigo com 22,4 ºC
Hr: 74%
Céu limpo

De facto que a humidade em altura se encontra muito baixa, em altitudes médias e altas da ilha, e a temperatura também, junto a litoral a humidade é acima dos 70% com temperaturas bem mais agradaveis.


----------



## ijv (15 Mai 2012 às 12:19)

Desculpa alex na verdade não li o teu post, Não sei como me passou ao lado pois andei a dar uma vista de olhos em todos os pots,


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 12:28)

ijv disse:


> Desculpa alex na verdade não li o teu post, Não sei como me passou ao lado pois andei a dar uma vista de olhos em todos os pots,



Boa tarde,

exemplo Quinta Grande estava nos 28,4ºc pelas 10h e eu na mesma hora estava nos 22,2ºC a diferença é abismal e estou só 4 km a leste dessa estação. Portanto a sensação térmica é mais elevada nos zonas intermédia e altas da ilha, ou seja "interior" onde está fora do alcance do raio de ação da massa de agua do mar que aporta mais humedade e torna mais ameno as temperaturas.

O que não me explico que Quinta Grande esta nos 500 mts de alt e tu a 800 mts alt e mesmo assim o diferencial é de quase 2ºC. A tua estação é a unica da ilha que esta quase atingir os 30ºC.


----------



## ijv (15 Mai 2012 às 12:31)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> exemplo Quinta Grande esta nos 28,4ºc pelas 10h e eu na mesma hora estava nos 22,2ºC a diferença é abismal e estou só 4 km a leste dessa estação. Portanto a sensação térmica é mais elevada nos zonas intermédia e altas da ilha, ou seja interior onde fora do alcance do raio de ação da massa de agua do mar que aporta mais humedade e torna mais ameno as temperaturas.
> 
> O que não me explico que Quinta Grande esta nos 500 mts de alt e tu a 800 mts alt e mesmo assim o diferencial é de quase 2ºC. A tua estação é a unica da ilha que esta quase atingir os 30ºC.



Ja desde que começou o aumento das temperaturas que verifiquei essas diferenças, dai vir aqui perguntar.
Estive a ver agora e no wunderground a estação de São Roque esta com 25,2ºC. Até chego a pensar, será que a estação esta meia avariada


----------



## ijv (15 Mai 2012 às 12:35)

Estive a ver o site weather.ul.pt e verifiquei que no mapa as 15h as temp masi altas sao mesmo nas zonas altas, como poder ver na imagem


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 12:38)

Penso que a resposta está na ausência de humidade, se reparares a humidade é baixíssimas nas zonas altas e são as que estão a verificar temperaturas mais elevadas em comparação com o litoral. 

Por isso no litoral sul da ilha acordou com um nevoeiro baixo, devido as diferenças térmicas das zonas baixas com respeito as altitudes altas.


----------



## ijv (15 Mai 2012 às 12:43)

Tens razão até a bem pouco tempo havia sempre uma neblina por cima do funchal, como estou com uma altitude bem alta vemos logo a neblina.
No ano passado quando tivemos aqueles dias de 'leste' nunca me aconteceu isto, por isso pensei que poderia ter os sensores estragados.
Sendo assim fico mais descansado, pois pensei que podia estar a reportar os dados todos errados. Mais uma vez obrigado Alex. 

Ps: deverias dar umas aulas sobre meteorologia


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 12:55)

ijv disse:


> Tens razão até a bem pouco tempo havia sempre uma neblina por cima do funchal, como estou com uma altitude bem alta vemos logo a neblina.
> No ano passado quando tivemos aqueles dias de 'leste' nunca me aconteceu isto, por isso pensei que poderia ter os sensores estragados.
> Sendo assim fico mais descansado, pois pensei que podia estar a reportar os dados todos errados. Mais uma vez obrigado Alex.
> 
> Ps: deverias dar umas aulas sobre meteorologia



A tua humidade aumentou 6% nos últimos minutos e desceu a temperatura da tua estação, será que a humidade marítima ja esta a chegar lá encima, mas penso que com o chegada das horas da tarde e aumento da radiação solar, vai anular a possibilidade de aumentar a humidade e aliviar um pouco as temperaturas, portanto só lá para noite é que se verificará um aumento de humidade onde moras.

Já amanha a temperatura voltará a valores um pouco mais normais.


----------



## ijv (15 Mai 2012 às 12:58)

Ja era bom que baixasse a temperatura durante a tarde, pois no meu quarto durante noite com este calor esta sempre nos 30ºC, por vezes nao se consegue dormir.
Para a manhã ja tinha visto nos mapas que ia baixar um pouco. Vamos la ver


----------



## David sf (15 Mai 2012 às 13:01)

ijv disse:


> Tens razão até a bem pouco tempo havia sempre uma neblina por cima do funchal, como estou com uma altitude bem alta vemos logo a neblina.
> No ano passado quando tivemos aqueles dias de 'leste' nunca me aconteceu isto, por isso pensei que poderia ter os sensores estragados.
> Sendo assim fico mais descansado, pois pensei que podia estar a reportar os dados todos errados. Mais uma vez obrigado Alex.
> 
> Ps: deverias dar umas aulas sobre meteorologia



Sobre as temperaturas o Alex, sendo aí da Madeira, deve ter melhores conhecimentos do que eu. Não me chocam os teus valores.

O que acho mais estranho é o teu dew point, que tem estado baixíssimo. Neste momento tens cerca de 0ºC, mas já esteve nos -9ºC, valores incompatíveis para uma ilha, mesmo em tempo seco. Para teres uma ideia, os valores de dew point no Algarve, neste momento e com vento de nordeste bastante seco ronda os 8/10ºC. Acho que deverias ver o que se passa com o sensor de humidade.


----------



## Turlu (15 Mai 2012 às 13:07)

Bom dia,
Neste momento chove com alguma instensidade em Angra do Heroísmo. 
Segundo informação que tive, em São Mateus, perto da Quinta das Mercês, há uma pequena inundação na estrada e os veículos ligeiros tem alguma dificuldade em passar.


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 13:07)

ijv disse:


> Ja era bom que baixasse a temperatura durante a tarde, pois no meu quarto durante noite com este calor esta sempre nos 30ºC, por vezes nao se consegue dormir.
> Para a manhã ja tinha visto nos mapas que ia baixar um pouco. Vamos la ver



Aqui dentro de casa esta no 24ºC atualmente.

Sigo com céu limpo com algum nevoeiro muito pouco denso suspenso do ar, mas numa fase de dissipação.

Temp atual: 22,6ºC
Hr: 73%
vento nulo, volta e meia vem um brisa fresca proveniente do mar.


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 13:10)

David sf disse:


> Sobre as temperaturas o Alex, sendo aí da Madeira, deve ter melhores conhecimentos do que eu. Não me chocam os teus valores.
> 
> O que acho mais estranho é o teu dew point, que tem estado baixíssimo. Neste momento tens cerca de 0ºC, mas já esteve nos -9ºC, valores incompatíveis para uma ilha, mesmo em tempo seco. Para teres uma ideia, os valores de dew point no Algarve, neste momento e com vento de nordeste bastante seco ronda os 8/10ºC. Acho que deverias ver o que se passa com o sensor de humidade.



David estas a fazer confusão com IJV que é a estação dele, por acaso reparei nisso, mas repara que ele se encontra numa vale fechadissimo, e cria uma espécie de vácuo. 

Ele se encontra na garganta do vale quando a mesma inicia a sua abertura pelo vale abaixo da ribeira dos socorridos.

Não sei até que ponto o efeito orográfico afeta a sua estação. Mas é bem provável.


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2012 às 13:11)

David sf disse:


> Sobre as temperaturas o Alex, sendo aí da Madeira, deve ter melhores conhecimentos do que eu. Não me chocam os teus valores.
> 
> O que acho mais estranho é o teu dew point, que tem estado baixíssimo. Neste momento tens cerca de 0ºC, mas já esteve nos -9ºC, valores incompatíveis para uma ilha, mesmo em tempo seco. Para teres uma ideia, os valores de dew point no Algarve, neste momento e com vento de nordeste bastante seco ronda os 8/10ºC. Acho que deverias ver o que se passa com o sensor de humidade.



Segundo o corte vertical aos 15ºW, nota-se perfeitamente uma pluma de ar desértico nos niveis médios a sul da latitude 40ºN, e muito notória á latitude da madeira ( 33ºN), com 25ºC ou mais aos 925hpa.







Este ar desértico é muito seco, e esteve associado a valores superiores a 40ºC nas cotas médias das ilhas Canárias, onde houve de resto um alerta laranja lançado pela AEMET.


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2012 às 13:19)

Localmente, devem haver valores bastante interessantes, em algumas partes da Ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Hazores (15 Mai 2012 às 13:19)

Turlu disse:


> Bom dia,
> Neste momento chove com alguma instensidade em Angra do Heroísmo.
> Segundo informação que tive, em São Mateus, perto da Quinta das Mercês, há uma pequena inundação na estrada e os veículos ligeiros tem alguma dificuldade em passar.



Bom dia,

na zona oeste o céu está nublado, mas não chove.
Recebi também essa informação via facebook que chovia torrencialmente em angra do heroísmo. 
As previsões apontam nesse sentido, que ocorram aguaceiros muito localizados e que poderão ser fortes, daí estarmos em alerta laranja.


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 13:19)

Turlu disse:


> Bom dia,
> Neste momento chove com alguma instensidade em Angra do Heroísmo.
> Segundo informação que tive, em São Mateus, perto da Quinta das Mercês, há uma pequena inundação na estrada e os veículos ligeiros tem alguma dificuldade em passar.



Não te preocupes que a tendência é de desagravar, são aguaceiros muitas  vezes pontuais em resultado do tempo instável das últimas horas, vocês já estão numa fase pós depressão.


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 13:23)

belem disse:


> Localmente, devem haver valores bastante interessantes, em algumas partes da Ilha da Madeira.



Isso é verdade belém, aqui na Madeira temos cada microclima, isso é percetível quando fazes caminhadas nas levadas da ilha.


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mai 2012 às 13:25)

stormy disse:


> Segundo o corte vertical aos 15ºW, nota-se perfeitamente uma pluma de ar desértico nos niveis médios a sul da latitude 40ºN, e muito notória á latitude da madeira ( 33ºN), com 25ºC ou mais aos 925hpa.
> 
> 
> 
> Este ar desértico é muito seco, e esteve associado a valores superiores a 40ºC nas cotas médias das ilhas Canárias, onde houve de resto um alerta laranja lançado pela AEMET.



Obrigado Stormy pela explicação já por si pertinente, e já é uma caracteristica que nos tens habituado continua assim com essa paixão que nos fazem unir.


----------



## ijv (15 Mai 2012 às 13:32)

Alex so hoje reparei que falas da minha localizacao dos socorridos, na zona onde me encontro nao apanha nada que venha dos sicorridos, a minha licalizacao exacta é no sitio das casas na estrada da eura di serrado. Nao sei se conheces os restaurantes estrela ou a parada dos eucaliptos, se sin ai é onde tenho a estacao.


----------



## David sf (15 Mai 2012 às 14:24)

stormy disse:


> Segundo o corte vertical aos 15ºW, nota-se perfeitamente uma pluma de ar desértico nos niveis médios a sul da latitude 40ºN, e muito notória á latitude da madeira ( 33ºN), com 25ºC ou mais aos 925hpa.
> 
> 
> Este ar desértico é muito seco, e esteve associado a valores superiores a 40ºC nas cotas médias das ilhas Canárias, onde houve de resto um alerta laranja lançado pela AEMET.



Sim, tens razão, há entrada de ar seco a níveis médios, a níveis baixos ainda é arrastada alguma humidade marítima, em altitude é só ar desértico sahariano. O perfil vertical para o Funchal (de ontem) é elucidativo:







Hoje já deve entrar alguma humidade a todos os níveis, será interessante vermos a evolução dos dew points para aferir a qualidade dos valores.


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2012 às 14:33)

Pois David, abaixo dos 500-800m é muito usual a presença de ar maritimo subtropical ou tropical, já que o ar desértico quente e seco é muito pouco denso e flutua por cima do ar mais pesado, humido, que se encontra a niveis proximos ao oceano.

É uma das razões, á parte das temperaturas começarem a descer bastante com a altitude, pela qual só se produzem bananas abaixo dos 300m de cota....é que são plantas que precisam de muita humidade, especialmente no Verão


----------



## ijv (15 Mai 2012 às 14:46)

Estive a verificar os sensores da minha estação, ate mudei as pilhas, pois pensei que podiam estar gastas. Tirei as pilhas da consola e do sensor hum/temp, durante algum tempo, depois coloquei as pilhas e por algum tempo o sensor de hum/temp, nao funcionou apenas estava a dar a temperatura. Presumo que o sensor hum/temp poderá estar preste a avariar. Caso aconteça onde se podera conseguir um novo. A estação tem apenas um ano 

Enquanto fazia o Resert ta consola e o sensor hum/temp ambos estiveram sem abrigo, estavam directamente ao sol, tanto a temp na consola como a temp do senso marcaram 38 graus. As humidades andaram na casa dos 10%/14%


----------



## jonhfx (15 Mai 2012 às 15:43)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 26,3 ºC  e 55% de HR 

Ontem já tinha reparado que a temperatura em altitude era mais elevada que nos locais mais próximos ao mar, a explicação do David Sf e do stormy foi muito elucidativa.
O caso da estações do IM a oeste da ilha, Calheta (Ponta do Pargo) e Lombo da Terça são um bom exemplo. Distam uns 5 km entre si, enquanto a primeira está muito próxima ao mar e a uma altitude de +- 300m, a outra está a 750 m acima do nível do mar, ontem pelas 14h tinham uma diferença de 7 graus.


----------



## Turlu (15 Mai 2012 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento, depois da chuva, temos uma bonita tarde de sol em Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## Hazores (15 Mai 2012 às 19:06)

Boa tarde,

a chuvada que o turu referenciou por volta das 12h30 deu origem a pequenas inundações em angra do heroísmo


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 20:03)

Santas tardes a todos,

Efectivamente, eu estava no centro de Angra do Heroísmo aquando da chuva torrencial que começou, se não me falha a memória, por volta das 11H45 e durou cerca de uma hora e um quarto, mais ou menos...

Realmente, a certa altura, choveu a potes o que provocou algum alarme nas pessoas e, sim, algumas pequenas inundações. Por exemplo, para os que conhecem as artérias da baixa de Angra, na altura, descia de automóvel a rua da Miragaia e vi uma tampa de esgoto a querer saltar fora com a força da água. Aquele som da tampa a bater trouxe-me memórias dos acontecimentos do dia 11/12...

A verdade é que foi um evento muito localizado. Na costa Sul/Sueste nem um pingo de chuva. Ao chegar ao tasco, uma hora atrás, estava uma bela tarde de sol, mas, a certa altura, aproximava-se de Nordeste uma grande formação nebulosa maciça e a "prometer". Neste momento, o céu encontra-se nublado com vento bonançoso e o sol a querer espreitar.

Foram emitidos alertas até às 23H00 para todo o arquipélago. Laranja (chuva) para o grupo central e amarelo (chuva) para o oriental e ocidental. De trovoada, amarelo para todos, igualmente, até às 23.

Tudo isto quando debate-se a polémica dos "tornados" com a Protecção Civil a apelidar de rumores infundados, maliciosos e irresponsáveis, quando o comunicado dos tornados ainda está visível no sitio do SRPCBA no portal do Governo dos Açores. Se não fosse tão sério, seria para rir...


----------



## Snowy (15 Mai 2012 às 20:12)

Kamikaze disse:


> Tudo isto quando debate-se a polémica dos "tornados", com a Protecção Civil a apelidar de rumores infundados, maliciosos e irresponsáveis, quando o comunicado dos tornados ainda está visível no sitio do SRPCBA no portal do Governo dos Açores. Se não fosse tão sério, seria para rir...



Relativamente à polémica, creio que estavam a referir-se ao facto de ter corrido por sms e outros meios e eles esclareceram que nunca usam meios de informação "em cadeia" mas sempre os canais oficiais. É que de facto, no Domingo, houve uma inundação de sms (eu não recebi mas vi muita gente a receber e várias vezes de vários contactos) a referir que a protecção civil pedia a maior divulação...

Neste momento em P.Delgada, temp. 19º, 78%hr e o sol continua


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 20:41)

Snowy disse:


> Relativamente à polémica, creio que estavam a referir-se ao facto de ter corrido por sms e outros meios e eles esclareceram que nunca usam meios de informação "em cadeia" mas sempre os canais oficiais. É que de facto, no Domingo, houve uma inundação de sms (eu não recebi mas vi muita gente a receber e várias vezes de vários contactos) a referir que a protecção civil pedia a maior divulação...
> 
> Neste momento em P.Delgada, temp. 19º, 78%hr e o sol continua



Boa tarde Snowy,

Não foi bem assim. Os sms são para lançar fumo por parte de um incompetente profissional, ou seja, _boy_. Inclusivamente, causou grande mal-estar internamente.

Aqui ficam os links para os respectivos comunicados e que cada um decida por si...

Comunicado dos tornados:
http://www.azores.gov.pt/portal/pt/...orte+trovoadas+e+tronados.htm?lang=pt&area=ct

Desmentido:
http://www.azores.gov.pt/portal/pt/...za+previsão+meteorológica.htm?lang=pt&area=ct

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Turlu (15 Mai 2012 às 20:43)

Kamikaze disse:


> Santas tardes a todos,
> 
> 
> Realmente, a certa altura, choveu a potes o que provocou algum alarme nas pessoas e, sim, algumas pequenas inundações. Por exemplo, para os que conhecem as artérias da baixa de Angra, na altura, descia de automóvel a rua da Miragaia e vi uma tampa de esgoto a querer saltar fora com a força da água. Aquele som da tampa a bater trouxe-me memórias dos acontecimentos do dia 11/12...



As tampas saltam porque tiraram um esgoto em pedra com mais de um  metro de altura (que eu cheguei a ver na Rua Direita ou na Praça Velha, já não me recordo bem) e substituiram-no por tubos em pvc com um diâmetro bastante inferior. Quando cai um pouco mais de água, é um tal chover tampas de esgoto.  Os antigos sabiam o que faziam. Pena que às vezes não se aprenda um pouco com eles.


----------



## Knyght (15 Mai 2012 às 20:48)

Eu só vou dar uma achega, existiu durante o fim de semana 40% de se poder formar tornados, claro que há vários níveis...


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 20:49)

Turlu disse:


> As tampas saltam porque tiraram um esgoto em pedra com mais de um  metro de altura (que eu cheguei a ver na Rua Direita ou na Praça Velha, já não me recordo bem) e substituiram-no por tubos em pvc com um diâmetro bastante inferior. Quando cai um pouco mais de água, é um tal chover tampas de esgoto.  Os antigos sabiam o que faziam. Pena que às vezes não se aprenda um pouco com eles.



É verdade, sim senhor. Venham daí guarda-chuvas de aço para aguentar com essa chuva de tampas. 
Noutro dia, a 11/12, vi tampas a voar como se fossem feitas de esferovite, depois a água saía disparada a meio metro de altura, senão mais...

E com as ribeiras ainda é pior...

Um abraço a todos,


----------



## Snowy (15 Mai 2012 às 20:51)

Eu fiz essa dedução pelo mencionado aqui no eslarecimento:

"Assim, o SRPCBA esclarece que não emite - ou emitiu - quaisquer recomendações, ou avisos, em que solicite a particulares o seu reencaminhamento, por qualquer forma, incluindo SMS."

Porque o aviso de risco de tornado foi feito e ninguém o pode negar pois está no comunicado e não foi desmentido. Agora há sempre quem aproveite para "adicionar" mais qq coisa e pelo que vi das messagens realmente, para quem não sabe como a protecçao civil funciona, fica a pensar que aquela sms foi enviada pela própria a solicitar a divulgação aos contactos. Pelo menos eu entendi assim pois seria estupidez estarem a negar o que de facto consta num aviso oficial. Mas não houve efectivamente nenhum tornado, apenas falaram em "risco"


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 21:01)

Da difusão por sms, já se sabe: "Quem conta um conto acrescenta um ponto."

Mas deixem-me relembrar como começa o comunicado:



> *Tendo surgido um rumor infundado relativo à ocorrência de tornados*, cumpre informar que o SRPCBA veicula todas as informações através do Gabinete de Apoio à Comunicação Social, da imprensa, da sua página da internet e nas suas páginas das redes sociais.
> 
> Assim, o SRPCBA esclarece que não emite - ou emitiu - quaisquer recomendações, ou avisos, em que solicite a particulares o seu reencaminhamento, por qualquer forma, incluindo SMS.



Quanto ao resto (sms), foram palermices das sopeiras e dos "Nostradamus" do Facebook.


----------



## Knyght (15 Mai 2012 às 21:09)

_Claro que a Protecção Civil não manda envie aos seus contactos com a máxima urgência, ou reze 3 pai vossos para que não venha a acontecer...
_ 
Já ocorreram 2 tornados no território nacional que um deles o radar detectou e passou as claras porque o sistema nem tinha meios de avisar em tão pouco período de tempo.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 21:15)

Knyght disse:


> _Claro que a Protecção Civil não manda envie aos seus contactos com a máxima urgência, ou reze 3 pai vossos para que não venha a acontecer...
> _
> Já ocorreram 2 tornados no território nacional que um deles o radar detectou e passou as claras porque o sistema nem tinha meios de avisar em tão pouco período de tempo.



Atenção que eu e muitas outras pessoas subscritas ao Portal do Governo dos Açores receberam os respectivos comunicados do SRPCBA por e-mail.


----------



## Snowy (15 Mai 2012 às 21:22)

Kamikaze disse:


> Atenção que eu e muitas outras pessoas subscritas ao Portal do Governo dos Açores receberam os respectivos comunicados do SRPCBA por e-mail.



Mas aí foi com a devida autorização. Agora o que fizeram com os sms (para além de ser uma forma das redes tlm ganharem o seu dinheiro...) e lançar boates de que houve tornados ponha de facto em causa a credibilidade do SRPCBA e às tantas até foi alguém de lá bem intencionado que começou a "cadeia" e tudo o q o povo quis inventar ficou com a assinatura deles. É de facto desagradável pois nem toda gente como o pessoal que está aqui no forum se preocupa em buscar informação correcta, para alguns aquele sms "dizia tudo" e afinal era tudo "mentira". É uma situação muito chata mesmo.

Alias, o mau estar deve ser tal por lá que a página "pessoal" do SRPCBA do FB foi desactivada e agora apenas tem uma página pública.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mai 2012 às 21:34)

Snowy disse:


> *e às tantas até foi alguém de lá bem intencionado que começou a "cadeia" e tudo o q o povo quis inventar ficou com a assinatura deles. *É de facto desagradável pois nem toda gente como o pessoal que está aqui no forum se preocupa em buscar informação correcta, para alguns aquele sms "dizia tudo" e afinal era tudo "mentira". É uma situação muito chata mesmo.



Acredito piamente no que sublinhei a negrito. Provavelmente, foi alguém que quis alertar algum familiar ou amigo e, posteriormente, a coisa "descambou".
Também não acredito que o mais grave seja isto. Estou a centrar-me nos "rumores infundados de ocorrência de tornados" e não nos sms's. Como já disse, há sempre quem exagere.


----------



## Azor (15 Mai 2012 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui mais um vídeo,

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2012 às 22:17)

Por vezes as coisas descontrolam-se, o fórum já uma vez foi vítima do alastrar dum texto alarmista do ciclone xynthia e nem foi deste fórum que veio o texto que na altura circulava pela Net.

É por coisas como estas que eu ando sempre a apelar aqui às pessoas para terem calma, para não exagerarem nas previsões, etc,etc. Ainda no fim de semana aqui neste mesmo tópico disse a certa altura para se ter calma no que se está a interpretar ou ver, pois por vezes as pessoas assustam-se e muitas vezes não há razões para isso.


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2012 às 22:39)

Vince disse:


> Por vezes as coisas descontrolam-se, o fórum já uma vez foi vítima do alastrar dum texto alarmista do ciclone xynthia e nem foi deste fórum que veio o texto que na altura circulava pela Net.
> 
> É por coisas como estas que eu ando sempre a apelar aqui às pessoas para terem calma, para não exagerarem nas previsões, etc,etc. Ainda no fim de semana aqui neste mesmo tópico disse a certa altura para se ter calma no que se está a interpretar ou ver, pois por vezes as pessoas assustam-se e muitas vezes não há razões para isso.



Penso que essa ideia de tornados foi tirada de um texto que alguem colocou aqui, citado da protecção civil...se a memória não me engana..

A questão é que há muita gente que gosta de pegar nessas coisas e gerar confusões...gente com prazer doentio em criar alarmismos, e que depois acaba por fazer um exercicio imensamente demagógico ás populações, que passam pura e simplesmente a substimar ou ignorar os avisos...

Bom...avisos de tornados ou situaçõe severas, a meu ver, devem sempre ser lançadas a publico e bem explicadas ás populações, para que estas se possam organizar de modo a evitar o mais possivel os danos e perdas que podem advir destas ocasiões ( que por norma são dificeis de prever...e deve ser feito um esforço para que as pessoas entendam isso e tenham sempre consciencia que mais vale prevenir que remediar).

Aqui no forum há muito pessoal que tambem já tem capacidade para conseguir analisar algumas dessas situações, mas deverá haver sempre um contacto ás entidades oficiais por quem tenha algum interesse em pormenores mais detalhados e sérios.
Mesmo eu lembro-me de agumas vezes em que intrepertei os modelos de modo errado, e criei algum alarmismo desnecessário ( para minha vergonha)

Mas pronto...não sei se partilhas da mesma opinião que eu..mas eu acho importante que mesmo o IM tenha uma relação mais aberta com as pessoas, haja uma vontade em explicar os fenómenos, e tornar os alertas mais sérios, entendiveis e eficazes


----------



## Knyght (15 Mai 2012 às 22:51)

Vince disse:


> Por vezes as coisas descontrolam-se, o fórum já uma vez foi vítima do alastrar dum texto alarmista do ciclone xynthia e nem foi deste fórum que veio o texto que na altura circulava pela Net.
> 
> É por coisas como estas que eu ando sempre a apelar aqui às pessoas para terem calma, para não exagerarem nas previsões, etc,etc. Ainda no fim de semana aqui neste mesmo tópico disse a certa altura para se ter calma no que se está a interpretar ou ver, pois por vezes as pessoas assustam-se e muitas vezes não há razões para isso.



Sabes bem que eu não sou dessa opinião.
Nos estados unidos por vezes há evacuações de zonas que por vezes não são atingidas de forma a que as habitações não aguentem, mas voltam e seguem a sua vida com *vida*. Na verdade quando as zonas evacuadas são mesmo afectadas voltam e creio que haverá muitos eles a não se verem com mais nada daquilo que conseguiram levar no carro desejam ter sido levados pela tempestade, mas não foram e a vida humana é para ser respeitada.

Aliás em zonas juntas como Portugal Continental com a Espanha já se verificou várias vezes alertas em Espanha com dias de antecedência e procedimentos de segurança em regiões de Espanha de mau tempo que entrava por Portugal e ninguém ligava. Depois os Espanhóis salvam as suas coisas e não morre ninguém, e nos coitadinhos ficamos sem nada.

Como disse, NÓS Portugueses devemos aprender que os avisos é para ter em conta caso venha a verificar-se que o cumprir das medidas de segurança minimizou os danos e poupo vidas. Senão ainda melhor. Avisos sobre o evento só provocará o pânico, a circulação das pessoas o que é o mais grave de tudo.

Nesta polémica dos tornados nos Açores os que andam chateados, fugiram do arquipélago? Meteram-se em abrigos nucleares? Não talvez foram os que fizeram as imagens e estão chateados de não passar o tornado...


----------



## David sf (15 Mai 2012 às 22:59)

Knyght disse:


> Aliás em zonas juntas como Portugal Continental com a Espanha já se verificou várias vezes alertas em Espanha com dias de antecedência e procedimentos de segurança em regiões de Espanha de mau tempo que entrava por Portugal e ninguém ligava. Depois os Espanhóis salvam as suas coisas e não morre ninguém, e nos coitadinhos ficamos sem nada.



Quando é que isso aconteceu?



Knyght disse:


> Como disse, NÓS Portugueses devemos aprender que os avisos é para ter em conta caso venha a verificar-se que o cumprir das medidas de segurança minimizou os danos e poupo vidas. Senão ainda melhor. Avisos sobre o evento só provocará o pânico, a circulação das pessoas o que é o mais grave de tudo.
> 
> Nesta polémica dos tornados nos Açores os que andam chateados, fugiram do arquipélago? Meteram-se em abrigos nucleares? Não talvez foram os que fizeram as imagens e estão chateados de não passar o tornado...



Tens de perceber que o problema do excesso de avisos e de alarmismo é cair-se na história do "Pedro e do lobo", depois de muitos avisos exagerados, as pessoas deixam de ligar, e um dia acontece algo e ninguém se preocupa.


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2012 às 23:00)

Não vou perder muito tempo com vocês a explicar a dificuldade de prever tornados em Portugal, da dificuldade de os detectar mesmo em radar, e da probabilidade de alguém em determinado local e dia ser afectada por um, probabilidade que deve ser um número com muitos zeros à esquerda, ou falar de como nos EUA funciona um sistema que salva vidas, mas é um sistema de alerta precoce de poucos minutos que não existe em Portugal provavelmente nem faria sentido existir dado o rácio de risco/custo/recursos, tal como não existe em mais nenhum país do mundo para além dos EUA.

Num fórum de aficionados é normal lidarmos com essas possibilidades, existe outra sensibilidade e conhecimento que a população não tem, mas o fórum não é lido apenas por aficionados que sabem distinguir o que é uma possibilidade do que é uma certeza. De resto quem acompanha este fórum há muito tempo sabe que muitas vezes os tornados tem ocorrido quando ninguém esperava (foi o que aconteceu precisamente no último), e muitas vezes (a maioria) em que existe essa possibilidade, não acontece nada. E se eu leio sempre com muita atenção textos de pessoas do Estofex por exemplo, pessoas que sabem imenso, eu pessoalmente nunca arrisco previsões dessa ordem pois não tenho conhecimento para isso, e já tenho visto pessoas que não tem essa humildade nem conseguem entender tudo o resto que expliquei em cima, nem conseguem entender mecanismos sociais de alastramento do medo. 

A minha tarefa aqui no fórum como moderador é evitar excessos, pois existe sempre o risco de acontecer algo como o relatado nas últimas páginas.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2012 às 23:13)

Fica aqui como prova:







Imagem retirada daqui (Entidade Oficial)

O contraditório:






Imagem retirada daqui (a mesma Entidade Oficial dá o dito por não dito !!! lol)


----------



## Knyght (15 Mai 2012 às 23:15)

David sf disse:


> Quando é que isso aconteceu?


Por vento

Algures em 2011, salvo erro, um Aviso Vermelho em Espanha onde foi lançado com 2 dias de antecedência, numa quinta onde comentarão aqui no fórum que estavam a proteger as janelas e a desmontar gruas.
E em Portugal foi amarelo na sexta, Laranja no Sábado e caiu uma grua que não matou ninguém por sorte pois cai-o salvo erro sobre uma casa.

Está algures perdido pelo fórum.


----------



## Knyght (15 Mai 2012 às 23:18)

*Gerofil* o alerta foi bem lançado, aqui nós todos vimos que havia 40% de possibilidades, por quem tem pratica nisto e foi por isso que deu origem ao Invest certo?!
O alarmismo devem da fraca educação das pessoas para estas situações!


----------



## David sf (15 Mai 2012 às 23:19)

Knyght disse:


> Por vento
> 
> Algures em 2011, salvo erro, um Aviso Vermelho em Espanha onde foi lançado com 2 dias de antecedência, numa quinta onde comentarão aqui no fórum que estavam a proteger as janelas e a desmontar gruas.
> E em Portugal foi amarelo na sexta, Laranja no Sábado e caiu uma grua que não matou ninguém por sorte pois cai-o salvo erro sobre uma casa.
> ...



Tenta lá encontrar, que eu não me lembro disso. De qualquer modo, pode dar aviso vermelho em Espanha e laranja em Portugal, simplesmente porque afecta mais directamente a Espanha.


----------



## fablept (15 Mai 2012 às 23:22)

Knyght disse:


> *Gerofil* o alerta foi bem lançado, aqui nós todos vimos que havia 40% de possibilidades, por quem tem pratica nisto e foi por isso que deu origem ao Invest certo?!
> O alarmismo devem da fraca educação das pessoas para estas situações!



E ao sensacionalismo do jornalismo, recordo-me de ver no Domingo à noite uma notícia da SAPO na primeira página, não me recordo ao certo do título, mas "Açores... Tornados". Depois então na notícia completa, falava de precipitação forte, trovoada e possibilidade de tornados.


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Knyght disse:


> Por vento
> 
> Algures em 2011, salvo erro, um Aviso Vermelho em Espanha onde foi lançado com 2 dias de antecedência, numa quinta onde comentarão aqui no fórum que estavam a proteger as janelas e a desmontar gruas.
> E em Portugal foi amarelo na sexta, Laranja no Sábado e caiu uma grua que não matou ninguém por sorte pois cai-o salvo erro sobre uma casa.
> ...




Falávamos de tornados, agora desviaste para vento. Uma coisa é prever um temporal de vento duma depressão a 2 dias, outra coisa é prever tornados, radicalmente diferente.




Knyght disse:


> *Gerofil* o alerta foi bem lançado, aqui nós todos vimos que havia 40% de possibilidades, por quem tem pratica nisto e foi por isso que deu origem ao Invest certo?!
> O alarmismo devem da fraca educação das pessoas para estas situações!




40% de probabilidade de que ? De Tornados ? E o fim de semana nada teve a ver com o Invest.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2012 às 23:37)

Knyght disse:


> *Gerofil* o alerta foi bem lançado, aqui nós todos vimos que havia 40% de possibilidades, por quem tem pratica nisto e *foi por isso que deu origem ao Invest* certo?!



Não, estás errado como já disse o *Vince*; eu coloquei a imagem apenas e só para constatar que foi uma *entidade oficial* a divulgar o aviso; não foi nenhum amador que se lembrou de prever tornados.

A história dos 40 % era a expectativa que o INVEST se viesse a desenvolver... mas isso era outra coisa, que estava a centenas de quilometros para sudoeste !!! O que se passou nos Açores nada teve a haver com o INVEST (que afinal acabou por se dissipar sem ter afectado qualquer ilha dos Açores).

SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
*140 PM EDT SAT MAY 12 2012*

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO... A NON-TROPICAL LOW OVER THE EASTERN ATLANTIC ABOUT 400 MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN AZORES ISLANDS HAS DEVELOPED THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY NEAR THE CENTER DURING THE PAST 24 HOURS. THERE IS SOME
POTENTIAL FOR ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT AS THE SYSTEM MOVES LITTLE DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...AND THE LOW HAS A MEDIUM CHANCE...*40 PERCENT...*OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. ADDITIONAL SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOKS WILL BE ISSUED ON THIS SYSTEM LATER TODAY OR SUNDAY...IF NECESSARY.
ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## Knyght (15 Mai 2012 às 23:47)

> Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2012)
> Citação:
> ABNT20 KNHC 121739
> TWOAT
> ...



Post colocado adivinhem por quem?


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2012 às 23:57)

Knyght disse:


> > Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2012)
> > Citação:
> > ABNT20 KNHC 121739
> > TWOAT
> ...






É um problema de compreensão, tenho pena de existirem pessoas assim, que em vez de tentarem aprender resolvem atacar quem tenta explicar e esclarecer as coisas. Pessoas que pelos vistos nem sabem a diferença entre o que é um Tornado e uma pequena depressão a 650km dos Açores. Finalmente a muito custo percebi donde vinham os 40%, juro que não me passava sequer pela cabeça que a confusão pudesse estar aí ! Tal como por vezes acontece na televisão em tesourinhos deprimentes, tornados, ciclones, etc, etc,  infelizmente é tudo a mesma coisa para algumas pessoas.



> *ABOUT 400 MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN AZORES ISLANDS*





Outras coisas ditas por "essa" pessoa sobre o Invest 92L no fórum:



Vince disse:


> *Nesta altura para os Açores é mais importante um outro processo que se iniciará ao final do dia e que poderá trazer chuva forte amanhã ao grupo oriental e central do que este Invest* . Depois da saída do GFS das 12z publicarei uma análise no tópico das Previsões.






Vince disse:


> Esta baixa ontem chegou a ter durante algumas horas características tropicais mas depois enfraqueceu, estando a ser seguida pelo NHC americano (como Invest 92L, ver tópico tropical), mas não deverá evoluir mais embora ainda não tenha desistido, e *nesta altura não me parece importante para os Açores*


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2012 às 00:04)

Madeira e Canárias


----------



## Knyght (16 Mai 2012 às 00:22)

Nenhum dos modelos que consigo seguir aponta para precipitação na Madeira. Ora só um radar para nos dar certezas, que não existe.
Além de andarmos a torrar de calor, e o tempo estar muito seco.

Sendo que na estação do IJV está a pressão a subir...


----------



## alex vieria (16 Mai 2012 às 00:30)

Boa noite, 

O invest declarado perto dos Açores no decorrer no fim-de-semana passado, não afeto de maneira direta dito arquipélago, mas sim de forma indireta, quando realizava o seu movimento de rotação injetou ar quente com caraterísticas tropicais e que potencializou a instabilidade junto as ilhas.

O invest estive o suficientemente longe e ainda bem, para os açorianos…

As possibilidades existem, devemos de lidar com os imprevistos que surgem sempre na meteorologia, em especial nos eventos mais localizados, devido que atualmente não existe a tecnologia para chegar a tal perfeição no que diz respeito as previsões porque existem inúmeras variáveis que poderão espoletar fenómenos mais adversos. 

Encarou que o Vince tem razão, só se limitou a informar e descrever os acontecimento e bem, como base nas fonte de instituições credíveis nestas matérias.

Sei que isto leva a paixões desenfreadas, mas temos de encontrar o meio-termo Knyght, sabes que aprecio e tenho muita estima por ti, mas não te dou a razão neste respeito.

Eu considerou que os alertas foram bem lançados nos Açores pelo IM e foram lançadas com os mínimos de antecedência, penso que o próprio instituto refletiu e bem os acontecimentos ocorridos em 2010 na ilha da Madeira.

 Sigo com 20,9 ºC
e Hr: 85% com uma boa brisa maritíma.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2012 às 00:36)

O Alerta Vermelho acho que é capaz de ter sido no Inverno de 2010 para a Galiza, creio !!

O que acontece é que por vezes quem não percebe do assunto tende a inventar coisas que não existem, e não sabem interpretar !!

ex: Jornalistas que até deixam de saber escrever, ao escrever sobre meteorologia, partes de textos que não consegue interpretar bem ...

Na escola uma vez fizemos uma brincadeira, em que contavamos um segredo de uns para os outros uma historinha com cerca de 4 frases. No final depois de passar por umas 15 pessoas restavam apenas 4 palavras que nem tinha nada a ver com a história.

Os fenómenos nos EUA nada tem a ver com a situação que se passa nesta zona do Atlântico e por isso nada tem a ver ... nem se pode comparar !
Aqui surge de forma "embebida" em depressões mais complexas, sendo que na maior parte nem são tornados mas sim "Downbursts".
Nos EUA está fortemente ligado á zona de combate algures no texas e Lousiana, e noutros estados devido á situação de choque de massas de ar, essencialmente na Primavera !!


----------



## alex vieria (16 Mai 2012 às 00:47)

Aurélio disse:


> O Alerta Vermelho acho que é capaz de ter sido no Inverno de 2010 para a Galiza, creio !!
> 
> O que acontece é que por vezes quem não percebe do assunto tende a inventar coisas que não existem, e não sabem interpretar !!
> 
> ...



É verdade, a realidade meteorologia no EUA é bem diferente ao Atlântico norte, existe dois choques de ar a 1º o ar frio das planícies canadienses e 2º o ar quente e húmido proveniente do golfo do méxico, depois temos o jet strem que  atravessa de oeste a leste o EUA e que ajuda a direccionar as tempestades ao "sabor do jet strem". 

Tive  na cidade de Cincinnati en Ohio state, num intercâmbios de alunos no mês de abril do ano de 1993 de fato quando existem ameaças de tornados, existem alertas 24h antes, mas no que diz respeito ao aviso eminente, quando existem  avistamento de tornados, toca alarmes ao longo dos bairros com pouco minutos antes do tochdown com é denominado lá em Ohio.


----------



## Snowy (16 Mai 2012 às 01:46)

Relativamente aos aviso de tornado, pedi a uma pessoa para me mostrar uma sms que recebeu ontem e afinal, para além da que foi difundida no Domingo houve outra que já começava mais ou menos assim

*"fecha bem todas as janelas da tua casa porque ESTÁ PREVISTO passar um tornado...etc etc..."*

Ou seja, eu continuo a dizer que o alarmismo não foi da protecção civil porque se lermos bem, o aviso apenas fala na POSSIBILIDADE de tornado. Foram as pessoas que depois transformaram a possibilidade em evento confirmado e é a OCORRÊNCIA do tornado que a protecção civil desmente. Se lerem bem o esclarecimento deles, eles não desmentem o aviso de "possibilidade" mas desmentem sim a "ocorrência" que não tem fundamento simplesmente porque não aconteceu mesmo. Foi assim que eu percebi, não acho que o mal foi deles, eles avisaram da possibilidade e fizeram bem. Quem distorceu essa informação e transformou a possibilidade em ocorrência é que provocou essa confusão toda usando canais que não são próprios das entidades oficiais para alarmar as pessoas e deixou mal as entidades oficiais. Na minha interpretação não passou disso.

Neste momento em P.Delgada noite agradável e calma, temp. 17º e 82%hr

O IM voltou a subir o aviso de chuva para laranja até amanhã 12h00, e ainda não percebi se é porque o "disco riscou" e anda renovar sozinho  ou se tem algum fundamento uma vez que os meus olhos de leiga não estão a ver nada nas imagens satelite que o justifique...


----------



## alex vieria (16 Mai 2012 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo a oeste e algumas nuvens no Sudeste-este.

Temp atual:21,2ºC
Hr: 77%
se sente ainda uma refrescante brisa maritíma.


----------



## alex vieria (16 Mai 2012 às 09:50)

Funchal, ontem de manhã, com o nevoeiro e humido junto ao litoral e quente e seco nas zonas intermédias e altas da ilha resultou nisto...







Fonte: Paulino Caires- Facebook


----------



## Knyght (16 Mai 2012 às 12:00)

Atenção Alex que fique esclarecido:

1º Eu não questionei o seguimento pelo IM do fim de semana, até foi bom para o habitual.

2º Também não critico o alerta da Protecção Civil dos Açores, ele está bem conseguido.

3º Nem muito critico a sms embora tivessem passado do caso probabilidade para a previsão, que é errado, mas pelo que vi com boas dicas.

4º Critico a falta de meios de previsão nas Ilhas e até em Portugal Continental norte.

5º Tenho a certeza que o Invest deu-se em caso excepcional porque próximo da base das lajes é muito importante, e o intuito de aprender um pouco mais.

6º Defendo que a mentalidade das pessoas deve mudar, e a mentalidade que há fenómenos que são impossíveis de prever, do modo "paciência", não aceito. Há fenómenos que tem probabilidades altas de ocorrer com chuvas fortes e trovoadas que basta ver os modelos que deviam ser respeitados. E quando vários os modelos e várias as cartas que apontam para as mesmas horas tenho a certeza que o melhor é serem respeitados.

7º No domingo o *AZOR* acusou-me de alarmismo daquilo que todos os modelos mais para trás ou mais para a frente apontavam, o IM segui-o a previsão para madrugada não é que eu fique contente. As probabilidades de algo agreste acontecer nunca é bom, sei que pode e deve ser minimizado a tempo útil!


----------



## dunio9 (16 Mai 2012 às 12:03)

Por aqui na Ilha Terceira, zona da Praia da Vitoria , ceu com boas abertas e vento fraco, pelos vistos de volta a calmaria.


----------



## ijv (16 Mai 2012 às 12:24)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui ja se verificam as temperaturas mais baixas, pois ontem por esta hora registavam-se 29,5ºC quando hoje ja estão os 22,3ºC  onde também a  humidade subiu para o seu normal de 10% para actual de 64%.


----------



## Azor (16 Mai 2012 às 13:54)

Snowy disse:


> eu continuo a dizer que o alarmismo não foi da protecção civil porque se lermos bem, o aviso apenas fala na POSSIBILIDADE de tornado. Foram as pessoas que depois transformaram a possibilidade em evento confirmado e é a OCORRÊNCIA do tornado que a protecção civil desmente. Se lerem bem o esclarecimento deles, eles não desmentem o aviso de "possibilidade" mas desmentem sim a "ocorrência" que não tem fundamento simplesmente porque não aconteceu mesmo.



Boa tarde,

Subscrevo totalmente! Falou-se apenas na possibilidade e não na confirmação dela.
Mas tenho reparado que já desde o Gordon para cá que temos ouvido falar mais nestes eventos nos Açores,e o que é certo é que eles acontecem, e sempre aconteceram, sejam no mar seja em terra.

Sim o clima dos Açores não é o da Madeira, assim como a Madeira não é o de Portugal Continental, ou os Estados Unidos com o clima de Portugal,  não disse o contrário. Knight por favor compreende o que eu disse, eu não critiquei a tua pessoa mas sim os avisos emitidos antes do tempo. Ok já sei que vais dizer que eles justificam-se muito antes das coisas ocorrerem, tudo bem, só que na altura quando eles foram para o ar, estavamos muito longe do acontecimento e puseram o arquipélago em aviso vermelho para a chuva, quando na altura merecia a meu ver um amarelo, porque de vermelho ela só foi muito forte umas horas mais a frente. 
Acho que essa questão dos alertas e avisos de mau tempo é sempre muito complexa e muito chata, porque os alertas dos Açores não equivalem aos da Madeira e aos do Continente. Um alerta amarelo para precipitação nos Açores = alerta laranja para na Madeira e Continente. O mesmo segue na questão do vento e da trovoada. Ou seja os Açores acho que apanham com muito mais nesse aspecto.

Claro que é função e dever da Protecção Civil informar a comunidade, mas mesmo com alertas, as pessoas têm a tendência em cair no exagero. Veja-se a questão dos "tornados". Não é que eles não pudessem ocorrer, mas sim como referiu a Snowy uma possibilidade para condições desta natureza. Os Açores estiveram dias seguidos em aviso vermelho e quando levantam um sinal VERMELHO para os Açores, é porque a previsão é para as coisas serem muito feias. Felizmente passou ao lado. Quantas vezes os Açores estão em aviso vermelho?  Quantas vezes a Madeira e o Continente levam com avisos vermelhos?  Acho que não é necessário dizer mais nada.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Hugois (16 Mai 2012 às 15:47)

Pois bem a temperatura máxima que atingi neste dias de calor foi de 29,9ºC no dia em que a humidade rondava os 34% , mas este valor pode ter sido inflaccionado pelo efeito do telhado do termometro, não sei... onde vivo é no cimo de um vale da ribeira do porto novo  na camacha , penso que o ar que vem ribeira a cima deve influenciar o nosso clima ca, aqui conseguimos atingir temperaturas altas e acerdito que tenha chegado perto dos 30ºC uma vez que o sol estava mesmo a abrasar a pele e o ar estava pesado. Não sei também não percebo muito disto xD as noites ca têm sido muito quentes felizmente agora o clima ja está mais ameno sigo com 25.3ºC e a humidade a 68%


----------



## Hugois (16 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

Nunca consegui perceber onde é que o IM vai buscar aqueles valores de temperatura vento humidade etc... sei que onde vivo ainda esta longe das estações mas fogo... as vezes mostram que não está a chover quando na verdade está...mostram vento fraco quando na verdade existem rajadas muito fortes, acho que a estação mais perto de cá é a do Santo da Serra mas não acredito que daqui ao Santo da Serra as condições climaticas sejam assim tão diferentes assim tantas vezes, penso que as estações de cá da Madeira também não estejam 100% corretas uma vez que muitas vezes mostram um desfasamento da realidade...isto digo eu ... pode ser pura coincidência ou o clima variar muito da minha casa ao Santo da Serra. Talvez por isso existam tantas estações na Madeira por haver muitos microclimas.


----------



## Hugois (16 Mai 2012 às 21:12)

E viva ao nevoeiro na minha terra hehehe e aos 20.5ºC ... finalmente o tempo mudou


----------



## ijv (16 Mai 2012 às 21:16)

Por aqui também ja chegou o nevoeiro, o que não gosto nada do nevoeiro. Por aqui a temperatura baixou drasticamente, para os 17ºC


----------



## Hugois (16 Mai 2012 às 21:34)

ijv disse:


> Por aqui também ja chegou o nevoeiro, o que não gosto nada do nevoeiro. Por aqui a temperatura baixou drasticamente, para os 17ºC



Tá a chuver ai? como na parte do "rain:0.3mm" na tua estação


----------



## ijv (16 Mai 2012 às 21:37)

Não choveu nem esta a chover. Isto acontece-me algumas vezes e nunca descobri o porque, pois a hora que marca a chuva foi durante a tarde por volta das 16h


----------



## Knyght (17 Mai 2012 às 04:38)

Poderá ser o nevoeiro que condense dentro da sonda, não sei. IJV

Não vou desenvolver muito mais mas o *AZOR* que fique esclarecido que colocando as cartas o intuito era dar a informação que a situação daqueles intervalos de tempo (das cartas) tinham alta probabilidade de ser muito grave. E não classificar o estado de tempo no momento (o tal amarelo que falavas), isso eu deixo para a universidade dos Açores que tem investigadores para estudar o clima e as suas alterações, eu prefiro com as horas perdidas ajudar humildemente no seguimento das situações futuras. Sendo que as 15h da tarde alguém podia proceder a escoramentos, colocação de barreiras ou outros e às 21h podias começar a rezar (ou sair da festa). Ainda não percebes-te o que é Proteger sendo diferente de Classificar...


----------



## Knyght (17 Mai 2012 às 06:57)

Seguimos assim com pequena descida de temperatura:


----------



## alex vieria (18 Mai 2012 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

Sigo com céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas pelo SE.
Temp atual: 18,4ºC
Hr:70%

A mín de hoje foi de 18,3ºC.


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Mai 2012 às 10:43)

Bom dia mocidade,

Realmente, depois da tempestade veio a bonança. Os últimos dias têm sido calmos com o céu geralmente nublado, mas com períodos de boas abertas.
Os aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes têm sido uma constante e o vento mantém-se bonançoso a moderado. A humidade continua... alta como sempre.

Nos últimos dias tive oportunidade de presenciar mais em detalhe a destruição provocada pelos acontecimentos dos dias 11/12 e, muito sinceramente, há locais que mais parecem zonas de combate, tal é o aspecto de "bombardeamento".
Avaliaram os prejuízos, até agora, em cerca de 4 milhões. Acho pouco, mas logo veremos se estou com a impressão correcta.

P.S.: Relaxem, pessoal, com a história dos comunicados do SRPCBA e dos tornados. Eu trouxe o assunto à baila, mas não era para haver "sururu". Lembrai-vos do meu mote quando discuto um qualquer assunto quente com outra pessoa: "Divergências de opinião não significam insultos". Não vi insulto nenhum aqui, mas fica sempre bem dizer aquilo.
De qualquer forma, basta alguém postar um vídeo com o "Give peace a chance" dos Beatles ou o "Imagine" do John Lennon para promover a paz e harmonia nos vossos chakras.

Cordiais cumprimentos,


----------



## marco_antonio (19 Mai 2012 às 05:30)

chuva fraca pela cidade do funchal neste momento


----------



## tripado (19 Mai 2012 às 10:51)

Rendeu 10.3mm nada nada mau.


----------



## alex vieria (19 Mai 2012 às 11:31)

tripado disse:


> Rendeu 10.3mm nada nada mau.



Estou a menos de 5km de ti... e aqui só choveu 0,3mm que discrepância...

Sigo com 20,5ºC
Hr: 60%
Céu com intervalos de nuvens... aquilo parece que não foi democrático foi nuvens localizadas...

parece que choveu bem no Norte da ilha e leste da ilha, e claro esta os pontos altos.

Zona oeste da ilha ficou a ver navios...


----------



## ijv (19 Mai 2012 às 11:36)

Por aqui também apenas choveu 0,3mm


----------



## Knyght (19 Mai 2012 às 11:45)

Por acaso senti a chuva e abri o sat24 no android e a chuva parece-me dever aos efeitos da baixa pressão à norte e a entrada em altitude de massa com vapor de água em altitude. Bem bom em tempos de miséria sempre dará para lavar as folhas das plantas


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Mai 2012 às 13:47)

alex vieria disse:


> Estou a menos de 5km de ti... e aqui só choveu 0,3mm que discrepância...
> 
> Sigo com 20,5ºC
> Hr: 60%
> ...



Em Machico choveu mesmo muito bem durante a noite e manhã. Diria que caiu no mínimo uns 20 mm.
Infelizmente não tenho nada registado, porque o meu pluviómetro decidiu não enviar dados.
Pelo menos a 18 dias que não chovia por estes lados e o mais provável é alguma aranha ter feito casa lá para dentro, tal como aconteceu na primeira vez que o pluviómetro deixou de funcionar. 

Mais logo o problema estará resolvido!


----------



## Hugois (19 Mai 2012 às 17:10)

Aqui pela camacha choveu bem de noite tambem ...estive ainda agora no funchal e sol... depois subindo a expresso para a camacha estrada molhada... chego ao fim da expresso na rotunda estrada seca...uauuu que microclimas ehhehe... Agora que cheguei a casa tem chovido descontinuamente , mas quando chove  da para molhar hehehe..ja tem poças de agua acumuladas na estrada


----------



## Hugois (20 Mai 2012 às 11:58)

Bem...atualmente sigo com chuva desde a bocado até agora que tem chovido chuva fraca mas pelo menos molha hehehe e nos outros lados da ilha como vai?


----------



## marco_antonio (20 Mai 2012 às 12:33)

pelo funchal nem uma pinga, ouvi dizer que pelo caniço tava a cair bem


----------



## alex vieria (20 Mai 2012 às 12:35)

Hugois disse:


> Bem...atualmente sigo com chuva desde a bocado até agora que tem chovido chuva fraca mas pelo menos molha hehehe e nos outros lados da ilha como vai?



Boa tarde,

Por aqui não chove, ainda não acumulei nada desde que deu início este domingo.

A chuva não quere saber nada da zona Oeste da Ilha, e é uma zona onde se encontram os grandes cultivos agrícolas da ilha.

As precipitações de ontem não foram mesmo nada democráticas.

Temp atual: 19,6ºC
HR: 49% 
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: 0,0mm
O vento soprou com alguma intensidade entre 01h-02:30h da madrugada.
Tive uma rajada de 43,8km/h de NO
Atualmente o vento anda calmo.


----------



## Snowy (20 Mai 2012 às 17:41)

Boa tarde

Até que enfim que alguma chuva já chegou à Madeira! 

Por Ponta Delgada, um dia normal de primavera com sol, temp. 18º, humidade "baixa" de 64% e vento leve de oeste.


----------



## Hazores (21 Mai 2012 às 22:31)

boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira hoje o vento foi quem dominou todo o dia, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, mas não choveu.
está prevista chuva para a madrugada de amanhã.


----------



## ijv (23 Mai 2012 às 12:19)

Secção da Madeira e Açores anda muito caminha


----------



## Knyght (23 Mai 2012 às 12:32)

ijv disse:


> Secção da Madeira e Açores anda muito caminha



Eu não venho para refilar e isto estagna 






Tudo parece que a alta pressão vai bloquear a linha de instabilidade não trazendo qualquer chuva para os próximos dias a Ilha da Madeira, depois ficaremos sobre uma situação de AA onde será o tempo de Norte.


----------



## ijv (23 Mai 2012 às 12:53)

Estamos aqui em paz nada de inimigos, para isso já basta algumas pessoas de alta...roubam, refilam, e ainda dizem que quem fica sem trabalho não é mau. E nos nem fazemos nada ... das qual sabemos bem


----------



## Hazores (24 Mai 2012 às 00:19)

boa noite,

nem à 5 minutos chego a casa com o céu quase limpo, podendo observar as estrelas e a lua a "esconder-se" no mar, quando agora cai um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## Snowy (24 Mai 2012 às 14:49)

Em Ponta Delgada foi igual esta manhã, dia de verão e de repente uma tromba de água do nada que durou uns 2 minutos e voltou o verão como se nada fosse 

Neste momento, lindo dia de sol em Ponta Delgada com temp. 17º e 63hr


----------



## Knyght (25 Mai 2012 às 18:46)

Bom dia.

Atendendo a previsão do NAE deverá o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores *Estar Atento*







Atual


----------



## Kamikaze (27 Mai 2012 às 02:24)

Saravá comunidade!

Volto, hoje, à antena para reportar algumas condições climáticas desta noite.

Por volta das 00H45 caiu, durante alguns minutos, chuva forte que abrandou por alguns momentos, mas agora voltou à carga e com valente persistência. Isto, na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo.

Foi ainda emitido um aviso amarelo para ocorrência de chuva forte entre as 9H00 e as 17H00 do dia 21, ou seja, esta manhã de Domingo.

Quer-me cá parecer que esta chuva já é demasiada para esta madrugada...

Bom fim-de-semana a todos,


----------



## Azor (27 Mai 2012 às 13:50)

Boa tarde

Por S. Miguel estamos com aguaceiros por vezes fortes desde ontem. Já choveu forte esta madrugada mas penso que isso ainda não passou, já que o alerta amarelo mantém-se até às 18:59 em São Miguel e Santa Maria.

Sigo com céu encoberto e pinga forte outra vez.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (30 Mai 2012 às 13:05)

Bom dia, 

estamos em que mês? Dezembro não.

Pois é, isto de viver nos Açores têm muito que se diga. Durante o Inverno, com os "pechincinhos" foi bom tempo, que até parecia verão. Agora que os dias são grandes onde as tardes são enormes, temos chuva, nevoeiro, algum vento muita humidade.....ou seja Inverno.

como diz a população "este mundo anda de pernas para o ar"...


----------



## Hugois (30 Mai 2012 às 17:48)

Bem ontem choveu qualquer coisinha aqui na Camacha e nevoeiro  finalmente um bocadinho de chuva... oxalá que venha mais


----------



## Hugois (31 Mai 2012 às 16:46)

Boas pessoal alguém me consegue arranjar imagens de satelite de previsão do tempo para amanha 1/06/2012 , precipitação como aquele que o knight e um tipo com "as nunvens" como o que tem que o knight mandou ? 
Se puderem obrigado


----------



## Hazores (31 Mai 2012 às 18:42)

Hugois disse:


> Boas pessoal alguém me consegue arranjar imagens de satelite de previsão do tempo para amanha 1/06/2012 , precipitação como aquele que o knight e um tipo com "as nunvens" como o que tem que o knight mandou ?
> Se puderem obrigado



não existe imagens de satélite de previsão, as imagens de satélite servem para o estado do tempo em tempo (quase) real.
o que o knyght mostra nas suas imagens são as previsões segundo um modelo (não me recordo agora qual) e em seguida coloca a última imagem de satélite disponível.


----------



## Hugois (31 Mai 2012 às 20:04)

Hazores disse:


> não existe imagens de satélite de previsão, as imagens de satélite servem para o estado do tempo em tempo (quase) real.
> o que o knyght mostra nas suas imagens são as previsões segundo um modelo (não me recordo agora qual) e em seguida coloca a última imagem de satélite disponível.



Obrigado por responderes...isto a ignorancia so se ultrapassa perguntando ehhehe obrigado


----------



## ijv (31 Mai 2012 às 21:47)

Hugois disse:


> Obrigado por responderes...isto a ignorancia so se ultrapassa perguntando ehhehe obrigado


Eu acompanho a previsão nestesite, baseio-me sempre por aqui. Espero ter ajudao


----------



## Knyght (31 Mai 2012 às 22:25)

Tens previsão e tempo real no site www.aemet.es é espanhol mas é fácil os outros creio que ainda te perdes com tanta informação, começa com este depois passamos prao nível seguinte. O weather.ul.pt também é bom e fácil mas alerto que é só cartas de previsão.


----------



## ijv (31 Mai 2012 às 23:08)

Knyght disse:


> Tens previsão e tempo real no site www.aemet.es é espanhol mas é fácil os outros creio que ainda te perdes com tanta informação, começa com este depois passamos prao nível seguinte. O weather.ul.pt também é bom e fácil mas alerto que é só cartas de previsão.


knyght, no site aemet como vemos  as previsões para a ilha da madeira
?


----------



## Knyght (31 Mai 2012 às 23:12)

Vês a carta apenas...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam

E as imagens de satélite em 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/global?opc2=europa_africa


----------



## Hazores (1 Jun 2012 às 01:10)

Hugois disse:


> Obrigado por responderes...isto a ignorancia so se ultrapassa perguntando ehhehe obrigado



eu também sei pouco, mas por acaso essa sabia-te responder. 
Não é ignorancia, mas sim vontade de aprender mais e mais...e assim é que nós conseguimos aprender...

Noite muito calma aqui pela terceira, um ou outro aguaceiro muito fraco em alguns pontos da ilha.


----------

